# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Psa-anstieg  nach op

## por991

Hallo ,
mir wurde Oktober 2013 mit Da-Vinci die Prostata entfernt. Bis Jan 14  lagen meine Werte bei 0,01 , im März stieg der Wert auf 0,02 , im Juni  auf 0,11, diese Woche  dann der Schock, 0,21 !!
Ich hatte mr eigentlich eine Heilung erhofft, und kein Rezidiv. Mein  Urologe rät dringend zur Bestrahlung, eventuell mit einer 2-3 jährigen  leichten Hormontherapie . Ich habe Angst vor der
Bestrahlung und fürchte mich vor den Nebenwirkungen und Spätfolgen, auch  mit der Hormontherapie habe ich Probleme . Ich denke ich habe nicht  mehr viel Zeit. Gibt es Alternativen,
event, Hifu , Protonen ect. Für Tips und Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Gruss Richard

Meine Daten
61 Jahre
Biopsie  GL 6  + 7b
Nach OP
pt2c, pNO (0,22) , pLO , pVO, pNn1
GL 3+4=7a rechts    Gl 4+5=9a links
Rechts G2              Links G3

----------


## por991

gehört noch dazu

A-Carcinom beidseits
(rechts>links ), ca 5% des Organvolumens

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

um eine Bestrahlung der Prostataloge wirst Du sicher nicht herumkommen. Und das sollte m. E. möblichst bald passieren. In der Regel musst Du Dich davor aber nicht sonderlich fürchten. Aber das ist nun mal die wohl allerletzte Möglichkeit der Heilung. Ob eine AHT notwendig ist, werden Dir sicherlich noch die Experten sagen. Gleason 9 auf einer Seite ist natürlich recht hoch. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass mittlerweile zwischen links und rechts unterschieden wird.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... stieg der Wert auf 0,02 , im Juni  auf 0,11, diese Woche  dann der Schock, 0,21 !!Ich hatte mr eigentlich eine Heilung erhofft, und kein Rezidiv. Mein  Urologe rät dringend zur Bestrahlung, eventuell mit einer 2-3 jährigen  leichten Hormontherapie . vNach OPpt2c, pNO (0,22) , pLO , pVO, pNn1GL 3+4=7a rechts    Gl 4+5=9a links Rechts G2              Links G3


Für GS 9  ist pN0 (0/22)  ein denkbar günstiges Ergebnis. Da würde ich mal abklären, ob HIFU auf die Prostataloge ohne das Rezidiv im Bild zu sehen, weil derzeit noch zu klein, sinnvoll sei. Das hat den Vorteil gegenüber einer Perkutanen Logenbestrahlung, dass im Versagensfall noch die Bestrahlung von Loge _und_ Lymphabflusswegen zur Verfügung steht als letzte Möglichkeit zur Heilung. Nochwas: Eine "leichte" Hormontherapie gibt es nicht. Entweder Du kriegst den Testosteronspiegel auf Kastrationsniveau runter oder unterbindest die Androgenaufnahme der Krebszellen möglichst vollständig. Haben beide ihre Nebenwirkungen und sind bestens geeignet, das Versagen der Strahlentherapie während der AHT zu verschleiern.  Carpe diem!  Hvielemi / Konrad   PS: immer noch ohne Zeilen und Absatzschaltung, sorry.

----------


## por991

> Für GS 9  ist pN0 (0/22)  ein denkbar günstiges Ergebnis. Da würde ich mal abklären, ob HIFU auf die Prostataloge ohne das Rezidiv im Bild zu sehen, weil derzeit noch zu klein, sinnvoll sei. Das hat den Vorteil gegenüber einer Perkutanen Logenbestrahlung, dass im Versagensfall noch die Bestrahlung von Loge _und_ Lymphabflusswegen zur Verfügung steht als letzte Möglichkeit zur Heilung. Nochwas: Eine "leichte" Hormontherapie gibt es nicht. Entweder Du kriegst den Testosteronspiegel auf Kastrationsniveau runter oder unterbindest die Androgenaufnahme der Krebszellen möglichst vollständig. Haben beide ihre Nebenwirkungen und sind bestens geeignet, das Versagen der Strahlentherapie während der AHT zu verschleiern.  Carpe diem!  Hvielemi / Konrad   PS: immer noch ohne Zeilen und Absatzschaltung, sorry.


WernerE /Konrad 
vielen Dank für Euere Antworten.

Konrad, in 14 Tagen wird nochmal ein neuer PSA -Wert ermittelt, ich gehe davon aus das es weiter nach oben geht.Was mir Sorgen macht, ist halt dieser rasante Anstieg in dieser kurzen Zeit. Mein Urologe sowie mein Operateur gehen
davon aus, dass das Rezidiv in der Loge sitzt. Ich setze Hoffnung in die Hifu Therapie , und versuche morgen Professor Schostak in Magdeburg zu erreichen.Wenn eine Hifu nicht möglich ist , komme ich um eine Bestrahlung wohl nicht herum.
Die Bestrahlung ist natürlich auch keine Garantie auf Heilung, wenn man bedenkt, dass bei der Hälfte der Bestrahlten der Krebs wiederkommt, kommt die Angst hoch.
Ist es eigentlich auch evtl. sinnvoll, eine event. Hormontherapie nach erfolgter Strahlentherapie zu beginnen ? 
Wäre es deshalb ratsam, mit der event.Hormontherapie bis nach evtl. erfolgreicher Bestrahlung abzuwarten - damit das Ergebnis nicht verschleiert wird? 

Gruss   Richard

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Konrad, in 14 Tagen wird nochmal ein neuer PSA -Wert ermittelt, ich gehe davon aus das es weiter nach oben geht.Was mir Sorgen macht, ist halt dieser rasante Anstieg in dieser kurzen Zeit. Mein Urologe sowie mein Operateur gehen davon aus, dass das Rezidiv in der Loge sitzt.


Nunja Richard, was versteht Dein Urologe und Operatuer unter "rasanten Anstieg ?"

Als Faustregel gilt oder galt bis dato, dass bei einer PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeit) von über 2 Jahren von einem Lokalrezidiv, also in der Loge, auszugehen ist. Bei VZ unter 2 Jahren dagegen liegt wahrscheinlichkeit eine systemische Erkrankung vor. Vorausgesetzt, dass PSA ist für das Monitoring (Verlaufskontrolle) als Tumormarker weiterhin relevant. Dies ist, muß, bei einem GS von 9 nicht unbedingt gegeben sein und sollte mit berücksichtigt werden.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

> Nunja Richard, was versteht Dein Urologe und Opreratuer unter "rasanten Anstieg ?"
> 
> Als Faustregel gilt oder galt bis dato, dass bei einer PSA-VZ (Verdopplungszeit) von über 2 Jahren von einem Lokalrezidiv, also in der Loge, auszugehen ist. Bei VZ unter 2 Jahren dagegen liegt wahrscheinlichkeit eine systemische Erkrankung vor. Vorausgesetzt, dass PSA ist für das Monitoring (Verlaufskontrolle) als Tumormarker weiterhin relevant. Dies ist, muß, bei einem GS von 9 nicht unbedingt gegeben sein und sollte mit berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Hallo Helmut,

Die Aussage -rasanter Anstieg- sind meine Worte, nicht die meines Urologen bzw. Operateurs. Die VZ liegt ja bei mir unter 2 Jahren, wahrscheinlich eine systemische Erkrankung ,dann wäre eine Bestrahlung ja nicht mehr sinnvoll-
Wie gehts dann weiter ?

Gruss Richard

----------


## Hvielemi

> Die VZ liegt ja bei mir unter 2 Jahren, wahrscheinlich eine systemische Erkrankung, 
> dann wäre eine Bestrahlung ja nicht mehr sinnvoll - Wie gehts dann weiter ?


Lieber Richard

Die rasche VZ ist mir schon aufgefallen, zugleich aber auch die N0 (0/22).
Somit liegt es wohl nicht an den Lymphknoten, und dass Fernmetastasen
just zum Zeitpunkt der RPE auftauchen mit 0.02 ng/ml ist ja auch recht
unwahrscheinlich. 
GS9, bzw. dessen GG5-Anteil pflegt aggressiver, also schneller zu wachsen, 
als GG3 und 4, auch wenn das in einem Lokalrezidiv geschieht. 
Ein Widerspruch besteht also nicht, es ist nur seltener. 

Ich würde in diesem recht speziellen Fall weiterhin von einem lokalen
Geschehen ausgehen und daher zur Erfolgskontrolle einer Bestrahlung,
der Loge, HIFU oder was auch immer erst mal auf eine Hormontherapie 
verzichten. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, ob die richtig sei,
kann ich nicht belegen. 

Zu Deiner Frage, wie es weiterginge, wenn es - wider erwarten - 
systemisch wäre, kannst Du z.B. meine Story anschauen. 
Die Hormontherapie (AHT) bringt einige Zeit, die Zweitlinien-AHT
noch mehr Zeit, OP oder Bestrahlung von günstig gelegenen,
Einzelmetastasen (nicht bei mir) noch mehr, man hangelt sich eben durch.
Ich lebe nun einige Jahre schon recht gut damit und bin zudem 
so glücklich, wie sonst in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

PS:  Ich sitze wieder am Laptop zuhause 
und hab daher wieder Zeilenschaltung und Abschnitte.
Die teils sonnigen, teils nassen Tage im Tessin haben wir genossen.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Hvielmi,

da muss ich Dir widersprechen.

Die beiden Therapien unterscheiden sich in den Nebenwirkungen gewaltig.

Die HT mit Spritze ist eine chemische Kastration mit all den Nebenwirkungen der Kastration. Im Gegensatz dazu bleibt  bei der Behandlung mit "Antiandrogenen", z.B. Bicalutamid der Testosteronspiegel im Körper des Mannes erhalten und es sind nur Brustwachstum und Brustempfinlichkeit als Hauptnebenwirkungen bekannt. Insofern kann man da schon von einer "leichten" HT sprechen.

Die S3-Leitlinie sieht beim nicht fortgeschrittenen PK die Antiandrogen-Behandlung gleichwertig zur Spritze. Erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 500 scheint die Spritze Vorteile zu haben.

Ich würde immer mit Antiandrogenen anfangen und erst wenn diese nicht mehr wirken, auf die Spritze wechesln.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## por991

> Lieber Richard
> 
> Die rasche VZ ist mir schon aufgefallen, zugleich aber auch die N0 (0/22).
> Somit liegt es wohl nicht an den Lymphknoten, und dass Fernmetastasen
> just zum Zeitpunkt der RPE auftauchen mit 0.02 ng/ml ist ja auch recht
> unwahrscheinlich. 
> GS9, bzw. dessen GG5-Anteil pflegt aggressiver, also schneller zu wachsen, 
> als GG3 und 4, auch wenn das in einem Lokalrezidiv geschieht. 
> Ein Widerspruch besteht also nicht, es ist nur seltener. 
> ...


Hallo Konrad ,

Prof. Schostak geht in meinem Fall von einem frühen Rezidiv aus.
Er sieht die Logenbestrahlung als erste Wahl, Hifu kommt für mich
nicht in frage. 
Ich werde die nächste Messung in 2 Wochen nochmal abwarten. 
Ich hoffe ja noch auf ein Wunder, sollte der Wert weitersteigen wird
bestrahlt. Natürlich habe ich Angst vor den Nebenwirkungen u.
event. Spätfolgen , ich überlege ob eine Protonenbestrahlung
eine Alternative wäre.


Gruss Richard

Konrad , auch ich bewundere Deinen Einsatz in diesem Forum

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Richard,

Du hast oben pNn1 angegeben. Hast Du abgeklären das hier nicht dies gemeint ist:Perineurale Infiltration (Pn0 oder Pn1), 



Das wäre dann Hinweis für eine Lokalrezidive. Ansonst würde ich schon mal mit der Organisation der Bestrahlung anfangen. Damit das dann nach 2 Wochen gegebenenfalls zügig starten kann.


Alles Gut
Gruß
Wolfgang


Alles Gute
Perineurale Infiltration (Pn0 oder Pn1),

----------


## Urologe

> Die HT mit Spritze ist eine chemische Kastration mit all den Nebenwirkungen der Kastration. Im Gegensatz dazu bleibt  bei der Behandlung mit "Antiandrogenen", z.B. Bicalutamid der Testosteronspiegel im Körper des Mannes erhalten und es sind nur Brustwachstum und Brustempfinlichkeit als Hauptnebenwirkungen bekannt. Insofern kann man da schon von einer "leichten" HT sprechen.
> 
> Die S3-Leitlinie sieht beim nicht fortgeschrittenen PK die Antiandrogen-Behandlung gleichwertig zur Spritze. Erst ab einem PSA-Wert von 500 scheint die Spritze Vorteile zu haben.
> 
> Ich würde immer mit Antiandrogenen anfangen und erst wenn diese nicht mehr wirken, auf die Spritze wechesln.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Hansjörg Burger


ich bin da sehr vorsichtig geworden GENERELL als Einstieg das Antiandrogen zu empfehlen, den Bicalutamid ist ein partieller Agonist und kein reiner Antagonist.
Durch Androgenrezeptormutation ARM kann es sogar zu einem beschleunigten Wachstum - vor allem bei höheren Gleason Scores - kommen.
Und dann, so zeigte eine Subgruppenanalyse, wirken Zytiga und Xtandi bei Bicalutamid-vorbehandelten u.U. deutlich schlechter

----------


## por991

Hallo,
mein Psa-Wert steigt weiter , nach 3 Wochen von 0,21 auf 0,22. Ich habe mich in Heidelberg für die Prolog-Studie angemeldet , sehr wahrscheinlich gehts am 6 Oktober los.
Bestrahlt wird mit Protonen 18 Tage mit 3 Gry ,ich hoffe das das Rezidiv in der Loge sitzt, wenn nicht , dann gute Nacht.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo ,
ich wurde vom 6 -27 Oktober in Heidelberg im Hit mit Protonen bestrahlt,mit keinerlei Nebenwirkungen.
Am ersten Tag der Bestrahlung betrug mein Psa- Wert 0,24 , am 1. Dez. findet die erste Messung statt.
Ich habe gehört das der Psa-Wert nach Bestrahlung steigen kann, sollte aber nach einer gewissen Zeit
wieder abfallen. Gibt es hier Erfahrungen, für Tips und Ratschläge wäre nich dankbar.

Gruss   Richard

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bestrahlt wird mit Protonen 18 Tage mit 3 Gry ,ich hoffe das das Rezidiv in der Loge sitzt, wenn nicht, dann gute Nacht.


Zum nebenwirkungsfreien Abschluss der Protonenstrahl-Therapie gratuliere ich Dir.

Nun brauchst Du etwelche Geduld mit dem PSA-Verlauf, der wohl ähnlich sein
wird, wie bei einer Bestrahlung mit Gammastrahlen (Photonen).
Es könnte also auch im guten Falle der von dir beschriebene Anstieg (Bump) eintreten.
Von Herzen zu wünschen ist, dass schlussendlich eine Heilung resultiere,
doch gehen auch andernfalls die Lichter nicht so schnell aus.

Carpe diem!
Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Richard,

eine Heilung bei GS 7b wird es wohl nicht geben (Siehe mein Profil).
"Doch gehen auch andernfalls die Lichter nicht so schnell aus".
Das sind die Worte von Hvielemi / Konrad.
Hier schließe ich mich an!

Wir haben eine Krebsart, die wir in den Griff bekommen können.
Es gab mal hier im Forum einen Witz:
Seien Sie froh, dass Sie nur Prostatakrebs haben.

Ich wünsche dir alles Gute!

Ich bin nur ein ungesunder Mensch, dem es nach der Diagnose gut geht.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> eine Heilung bei GS 7b wird es wohl nicht geben (Siehe mein Profil).


Hallo unsterblicher, ungesunder Mensch, dem es nach der Diagnose gut geht ;-))

Dein stetes "Alles wird gut" war ja reichlich zermürbend in seinem
Über-Optimismus. Nun aber gleich in fatalen Pessimismus zu verfallen
ist AUCH nicht angebracht. Bevor nicht eine Reihe PSA-Messungen
Eindeutiges aussagen, ist das Spiel noch weit offen.

Richard wäre nicht in eine Studie mit der teuren Protonentherapie
aufgenommen worden, wenn von vornherein klar wäre, dass er 
hinterher ohnehin in die Androgendeprivation eintauchen müsse.
Die Studienärzte werden ihn gründlicher auf die Chancen und
Risiken geprüft haben, als dies üblicherweise geschieht im Alltag, 
ausserhalb von Studien.
Klar ist, dass man "hoffnungslose" Fälle nicht in Studien drin
haben will, also HAT Richard eine Chance, geheilt zu sein. 
Auf die Risikofaktoren des GS9 und der schnellen Verdoppelungs-
Zeit hatte ich weiter oben hingewiesen, umgekehrt auch auf die N0-
Situation nach der RPE, die Heilungschancen erwarten lässt.


Was Deine Situation angeht:
Dein PSA stagniert nun schon über viele Messperioden.
Irgendeine Dynamik ist da nicht zu erkennen. Bleibt das so,
kannst Du dich in den üblichen fünf Jahren durchaus zu den
Geheilten zählen, unbesehen der Tatsache, dass da ein PSA-
sezernierendes Überbleibsel von was auch immer bestehe.
Nun schreib dich mal nicht zu früh ab, vielleicht wird es ja
trotzdem gut. Eine Chance dazu hast Du jedenfalls.
Ich halte daran fest, ausser es wäre dereinst ein  signifikanter 
Anstieg über mindestens zwei Messperioden nachweisbar.

Mit einem Gruss an Brigitte,
Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Deine Worte sind weise und beruhigend!
Sie sind auch Untermauert mit fundiertem Wissen!

Ich wollte Richard nur beruhigen.
Nun hast *du mich* mal wieder beruhigt, und Richard hat sich nicht mehr gemeldet.

Ist es nicht aber so, dass ein GS 7ner vor kurzem noch kaum eine Heilungschance hatte?
Tatsache ist nun, dass es wohl doch eine Heilung, zumindest eine gute Prognose für GS 7b und 9 gibt. Mit Sicherheit wurde es bei Richard vor der Studienaufnahme geprüft.

Schön, - es muss ja weitergehen.
. . . . und genau das, lieber Konrad, hatte ich dir bereits versucht zu verklickern.
Das Wort verklickern gibts nicht auf schweizerisch.  guckst du Google.de - * :L&auml;cheln: *

Ich kann mich noch an einen netten User aus Norddeutschland erinnern, der mir nach der RPE ein Überleben von 10 -15 Jahren in Aussicht gestellt hat. 1 ½ habe ich davon bereits überstanden *g*

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## lumberjack

> Ist es nicht aber so, dass ein GS 7ner vor kurzem noch kaum eine Heilungschance hatte?


Hallo unsterblicher Hartmut,

diese Behauptung tauchte tatsächlich mal in einem älteren Thread auf. Die Antwort darauf ist ein eindeutiges jain...
Die Grenze zwischen mittlerem Risiko und Hochrisikokrebs verläuft irgendwo zwischen GS 7b und 8 oder 7a und 7b. Die Chance auf Heilung bzw. dauerhafte Rezidivfreiheit hängt aber von vielen anderen Gegebenheiten ab und kann nicht allein durch den GS vorhergesagt werden.




> Tatsache ist nun, dass es wohl doch eine Heilung, zumindest eine gute Prognose für GS 7b und 9 gibt.


Zwischen GS 7b und 9 liegt ein deutlicher Unterschied!

Jack

----------


## Hartmut S

Danke jack, für deine Richtigstellung oder Ergänzung!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zwischen GS 7b und 9 liegt ein deutlicher Unterschied!


Das Entscheidende in Richards Fall ist der N0-Status,
der annehmen lässt, dass keine lymphogene Aussaat
stattgefunden habe. Das, denke ich, macht auch die
hämatogene Aussaat weniger wahrscheinlich,
egal ob da ein Gleason-Grade 4 oder 5 massgebend sei.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS@Hartmut:
"Verklickern" versteh ich schon, und siehste, 
dein neuester PSA-Wert passt in die bisherige Reihe: 
Es geschieht einfach nichts. Gratuliere!
Noch was: 
Sex kann man, wenn man kann, auch Abends machen,
dann blendet das nicht so sehr.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Noch was: 
>  Sex kann man, wenn man kann, auch Abends machen,
>  dann blendet das nicht so sehr.


Ein eingewanderter Lappländer mit Schweizer Humor. Eine wahre Seltenheit. Ich bin begeistert von Dir, Konrad.


*"Wanderer sind die fortschrittlichsten Menschen!"* 
(Weisheit der Wanderer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## por991

Hallo,
5 Wochen nach meiner Protonenbestrahlung habe ich jetzt meinen Psa- Wert erhalten , er ist von 0,24 auf 0,08 gefallen.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit ein Psa-Wert nach Bestrahlung fallen muss.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Hvielemi

> 5 Wochen nach meiner Protonenbestrahlung habe ich jetzt meinen Psa- Wert erhalten , er ist von 0,24 auf 0,08 gefallen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie weit ein Psa-Wert nach Bestrahlung fallen muss.


Je weniger, desto besser, und niemals aufwärts.
Auch bei Protonenbestrahlung wird es einige Zeit in Anspruch
nehmen, bis der PSA-Wert ganz unten ist.

Mit den besten Wünschen, dass dies so sei,

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## por991

Hallo,
wieder sind 3 Monate vergangen, mein neuer Wert liegt jetzt bei 0,02. Ich hoffe das der Wert
noch weiter absinkt , und auch unten bleibt. Bis heute bin ich beschwerdefrei, und nehme keine Medikamente.
Ich bin froh das ich mich frühzeitig für die Protonenbestrahlung entschieden habe. 

Gruss Richard

Gruss Richard

----------


## alexand

hallo richard

das tragische ist, wenn die prostata entfernt ist, gibt's keine MRT mehr oder biopsien, man kann sich nur dam PSA richten. mein arzt sagt, die PSA werte sind nicht über alle zweifel erhaben. ich kenne jemand aus meiner SHG der hat einen wert von 15 und sagt er hat keinen krebs. zumindestens wurde dies in MRT und biopsien bestätigt.

ich glaube, man darf sich von einem PSA wert nicht verrückt machen lassen.

gruss mario

----------


## Gerhard50

> hallo richard
> 
> das tragische ist, wenn die prostata entfernt ist, gibt's keine MRT mehr oder biopsien, man kann sich nur dam PSA richten. mein arzt sagt, die PSA werte sind nicht über alle zweifel erhaben. ich kenne jemand aus meiner SHG der hat einen wert von 15 und sagt er hat keinen krebs. zumindestens wurde dies in MRT und biopsien bestätigt.
> 
> ich glaube, man darf sich von einem PSA wert nicht verrückt machen lassen.
> 
> gruss mario


Hallo Mario,

wenn die Prostata entfernt ist, hast du kein Prostatagewebe mehr, was diesen PSA erzeugen kann. Demzufolge ist ein steigender PSA-Wert nach RPE ein Zeichen von Metastasen oder verbliebenes Restgewebe und sehr relevant!
Bei nicht operierten, kann ein PSA-Wert Anstieg eine sportliche Tätigkeit, Sex, Metastase, ein Prostatitis, .... und andere Möglichkeiten haben.
Und nur bei letzteren trifft deine Feststellung "sich von einem PSA-Wert nicht verrückt machen lassen" zu!

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

ich finde, dass Du auf einem sehr guten Weg bist. Wenn man in Deiner Situation auf 0,02 runter ist, hat man alles richtig gemacht. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du in der Gegend bleibst.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Maria,

ich kann Gerhard nur Recht geben.

Deine Aussage "sich von einem PSA-Wert nicht verrückt machen zu lassen" trifft nur vor einer Therapie zu.

Das PSA ist ein Organ und kein Krebsmarker. Nur Prostatazellen und Prostatakrebszellen erzeugen PSA.

Da nach einer OP normalerweise keine Prostatazellen mehr im Körper sein dürfen, wird der vorher schwierig einzuschätzende PSA-Wert plötzlich zu einem sehr zuverlässigen Marker. Er muss nämlich auf 0 sein und da man 0 nicht messen kann, weisen die Labore je nach Genaugigkeit < 0,0x aus, idealerweise < 0,01. Das Kleinerzeichen vor dem Wert ist wichtig!

Ein Operierter mit einem PSA-Wert von 15 hat garaniert irgendwo Metastasen!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Reinhold2

Diese, auch in diesem Thread vielfach geäußerte Meinung: "keine Prostata = kein PSA", ist imho falsch! Wie ich informiert wurde, erzeugen verschiedene Drüsen und z.B. der Schließmuskel sehr wohl PSA. Deswegen halten auch viele Urologen jeden PSA-Wert von unter 0,07 für irrelevant.

----------


## alexand

hallo gerhard

ich hab noch alles drin. 2 mal hifu gehabt. die nächsten 2-3 monate erfolgen erneute mrt/biopsie/psa. mir ist bewusst das ich möglicherweise ein risiko eingehe weil ich keine op hatte. wenn ich das nächste mal aufs motorrad steige, weiss ich auch nicht ob ich heil zurückkome.

es gibt hier solche die haben glück, keine weiteren nachbehandlungen und andere halt weniger.

 bis jetzt habe ich versucht, op, bestrahlung und medis zu vermeiden. nächste untersuchungen werden zeigen wo ich stehe. ich weiss in der zwischenzeit auch das nach einer hifu behandlung ein erhöhter psa vorhanden ist und man frühestens nach 6 wochen messen sollte und nicht nach 10 tagen wie dies gemacht wurde. insofern ist es möglich das ich tiefer bin als 10.

jetzt bin ich noch in bangkok und fliege heute zurück.

mario

----------


## alexand

hallo hansjörg burger

denjenigen den ich meine mit 15 in meiner shg, hatte bis heute keine behandlung irgendeiner art. ein quietschfideler mensch. ich kenne einige die keine op hatten. von denen die eine hatten, haben alle tote und nasse hosen.

ich hatte letztes jahr wegen einem nierenstein einen pigtail katheter zwischen niere und blase und musste pampers tragen, weil ich es nicht kontrollieren konnte. für mich ein persönlich unwürdiges leben. das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

mario

----------


## Mikael

> ich kenne einige die keine op hatten. von denen die eine hatten, haben alle tote und nasse hosen.


Eine Inkontinenz- und Impotenzquote von 100% also. Das hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.

----------


## alexand

mikael, das ist realität nach einer offen op. vielleicht ist es dem einen oder anderen weniger. ich kenne grad 5 männer die dieses problem haben

----------


## wassermann

Hallo alexand,
deine Entscheidung, auf RPE zu verzichten, ist nachvollziehbar und für dich in Ordnung. Die Behauptung, nach "offener OP" (nicht bei Da Vinci etc???), trete automatisch Inkontinenz und Impotenz auf, ist töricht und so in einem Forum wie diesem nicht akzeptabel. Nimm die Studien und diesbezüglichen Berichte zur Kenntnis, die von Gegenteiligem berichten! Ich beispielsweise hatte iin 9 Jahren postoperativen Lebens nicht eine Minute Probleme mit Inkontinenz jeglicher Art. Potenz war nach einigen Monaten ebenso wiederhergestellt. Das mag vielleicht nicht die Regel sein, gibt es aber.
Schönen Sonnatg und alles Gute!

Wassermann

----------


## Mikael

> mikael, das ist realität nach einer offen op.


Bitte entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise, aber Du redest Stuss.

----------


## Mikael

Hallo wassermann,




> Ich beispielsweise hatte iin 9 Jahren postoperativen Lebens nicht eine Minute Probleme mit Inkontinenz jeglicher Art. Potenz war nach einigen Monaten ebenso wiederhergestellt. Das mag vielleicht nicht die Regel sein, gibt es aber.


Natürlich gibt es das, und auch nicht nur in Ausnahmefällen. Muss man natürlich differenziert sehen, gemessen an den bekannten Parametern (T-Status, GS, OP-Methode etc. pp.). Aber pauschale Aussagen helfen keinem weiter. Weder in die eine, noch in die andere Richtung. Dennoch ist man sicher keine Ausnahme, wenn man anschließend schnell kontinent wird. Bei den meisten mir bekannten PCa-Fälle war das zumindest so. Keine Ahnung, was Mario da reitet, so einen Quark breitzutreten. Ich vermute bewusstes Schlechtreden der nicht gewählten Therapieform, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.

Übrigens Glückwunsch zu nun beinahe 10 Jahren PSA unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze. Das war bei R1 nicht selbstverständlich. Freut mich sehr für Dich!

Beste Grüße,
Mikael

----------


## Harald_1933

> Bitte entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise, aber Du redest Stuss.


Hallo Mikael,

und es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass alexand, also Mario - nicht Maria wie Hansjörg ihn versehentlich ansprach, das getan hat. Konrad hat ihn schon wegen seiner überheblichen und arroganten Art an anderer Stelle gerügt.

Am besten wäre also ignorieren bzw. überlesen. Für  weniger Informierte ist es dagegen gut, wenn jemand wie Du und Konrad Stuss anzweifelt oder besser noch korrigiert.

* "Nur wer selbst brennt, kann Feuer in anderen entfachen"*
(Augustinus Aurelius)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2



----------


## helmut.a.g.

> denjenigen den ich meine mit 15 in meiner shg, hatte bis heute keine behandlung irgendeiner art. ein quietschfideler mensch. ich kenne einige die keine op hatten. von denen die eine hatten, haben alle tote und nasse hosen.


Hallo Mario,

für mich stellt sich hier die Frage, wie du zum Leiter einer SHG (einer Deiner Aussagen) werden konntest. Gut für diejenigen, welche sich nicht hilfesuchend an Dich, an diese SHG, wenden, schlecht dagegen für die Anderen.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## buschreiter

> hallo hansjörg burger
> 
> denjenigen den ich meine mit 15 in meiner shg, hatte bis heute keine behandlung irgendeiner art. ein quietschfideler mensch. ich kenne einige die keine op hatten. von denen die eine hatten, haben alle tote und nasse hosen.
> 
> mario


Ich frage mich ab und an, was in diesem eigentlich sehr informativen Forum von diesem Mitbetroffenen teilweise für ein Unsinn geschrieben wird. Sicherlich gibt es das Risiko der Inkontinenz und Impotenz. Vielleicht wird ja in der Schweiz so operiert, daß die Quote bei 100% liegt. Das kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Ich für meinen Teil kann weder über das eine noch das andere klagen. Trotz derzeitiger Salvage RT. Und was in 5-10 Jahren ist, interessiert mich heute nicht die Bohne. Tschuldigung, aber das musste mal raus.

----------


## buschreiter

...zumal diese Äußerungen sehr dazu geeignet sind, neue Betroffene zu verunsichern und eine eventuell (lebens)notwendige Entscheidung aus Angst vor möglichen Nebenwirkungen zu verschieben oder auch gar nicht zu treffen. Mal bitte darüber nachdenken.

----------


## Gerhard50

> Diese, auch in diesem Thread vielfach geäußerte Meinung: "keine Prostata = kein PSA", ist imho falsch! Wie ich informiert wurde, erzeugen verschiedene Drüsen und z.B. der Schließmuskel sehr wohl PSA. Deswegen halten auch viele Urologen jeden PSA-Wert von unter 0,07 für irrelevant.


Hallo Reinhold,

ich lese mich kreuz und quer durch das Prostatakarzinom (hier im Forum, haben einige sich bereits ein gewaltiges, spezielles Wissen über ihre Krankheit angeeignet - Respekt!)
Mein Wissensstand ist, dass nur das Drüsengewebe der Prostata das PSA erzeugt (es bekleidet die Spermien des Mannes auf ihren weiten Weg ...).
Muskelgewebe ob quer oder glatt, kann das nicht. Natürlich kann Prostatakarzinomzellen in den Schließmuskel einwachsen.
Bei meiner RPE musste am Blasenhals nachgeschnitten werden, da der 1. Schnellschnitt noch Karzinomzellen enthielt.
Der Nachschnitt war dann "frei" von Krebszellen. Da kann dann immer noch die eine oder andere Krebszelle vorhanden sein, einzelne Zellen kann man, glaube ich, nicht erkennen, nur Zellverbände.
Ich kenne also eine meiner Schwachstellen ...
Also für mich gilt immer noch, Prostata raus (RPE) = PSA-Wert < 0,0xx ng/ml ( xx Messgenauigkeit je nach Labormethoden).

----------


## Reinhold2

Hallo Gerhard, 
ich muss dir leider widersprechen. Lies mal hier, wer alles PSA produziert: 


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prostat...isches_Antigen

----------


## por991

Meine Daten
61 Jahre
Biopsie  GL 6  + 7b
Nach OP
pt2c, pNO (0,22) , pLO , pVO, pNn1
GL 3+4=7a rechts    Gl 4+5=9a links
Rechts G2              Links G3 				
Protonenbestrahlung bei 0,24  Okt.2014
Abfall 0.08-0,02mg/nl
Neuer Wert- 0,10 mg/nl

Hallo,
heute habe ich meinen neuen Psa- Wert erhalten, er ist innerhalb 3,5 Monate auf 0,10 gestiegen ,ich bin geschockt.
War die Protonenbestrahlung umsonst??, mein Urloge hat mir vor 3  Monaten noch zu einer Hormontherapie
geraten die ich abgelehnt habe , möchte ich auch nur nehmen wenn gar nichts mehr geht.
Wie gehts weiter, bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Gruss Eichard

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

bleib ruhig, warte erst einmal die nächste Messung in 3 Monaten ab.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## BurgerH

Hallol Eichhard,

um den Erfolg einer Strahlentherapie (auch einer mit Protonen) zu beurteilen, kann es bis zu 2 Jahre dauern:

Grund:

Die Strahlen vernichten die Krebszellen nicht direkt, sondern es wird eine DNA-Strang unterbrochen, der bewirkt, dass die Zelle bei der nächsten Teilung abstirbt. Und da der Prostatakrebs bekanntlich langsam wächst, dauert es eine Weile bis die bestrahlten Krebszellen absterben können.

Wie WernerE schon schrieb: "Ruhig bleiben!"

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner/Hansjörg,
was mich so beängstigt ist dieser Anstieg von 0,02 auf 0,10. Ich habe schon gelesen das es bei bis zu 30 % der Bestahlten zu einem zwischenzeitichem Anstieg kommen kann, der Wert dann aber wieder fällt. 
Bei mir wurde aber die Loge bestrahlt, kann dieses Phänomen dann auch zutreffen ??. Ich war schon so optimistisch bei meinem schnellen Abfall von 0,24 auf 0,02 , und habe so gehofft das jetzt erst mal Ruhe ist.
Oder könnte es doch sein das die Bestrahlung 18 x 3 Gray für einen Gleason 9 a zu schwach ist ? Nach Rücksprache mit Heidelberg wurde mir gesagt , sollte der Wert auf 1,0 steigen könnte ein PSMA PET/CD gemacht werden.
Ich habe in 2 Monaten die nächste Messung, mir graut es jetzt schon.
Danke das Ihr versucht  mir Mut zu machen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Ich habe schon gelesen das es bei bis zu 30 % der Bestahlten zu einem zwischenzeitichem Anstieg kommen kann, der Wert dann aber wieder fällt. 
> Bei mir wurde aber die Loge bestrahlt, kann dieses Phänomen dann auch zutreffen ??.


Hallo Richard,

der s. g. PSA-Pumb (Buckel) kann auch in der Drüsenloge stattfinden, vorausgesetzt es befand sich loKal malignes Restgewebe, und wurde auch Strahlenmässig (Blindbestrahlung) "geftroffen."

Dieses Phänomen (PCa-Krebszellen neigen dazu wenn sie absterben vermehrt PSA auszuschütten) tritt in aller Regel frühestens nach dem ersten Jahr der Strahlentherapie bis innert 2 Jahre auf. Warum das so ist, hat dir User "BurgerH" im posting 47 dargelegt.

Aber ein PSA-Anstieg von 0,02 auf 0,10 nf/ml. ist nicht gerade typisch für einen PSA-Pump. Ok, mir ist auch das Messinterval nicht bekannt.
Fakt ist aber auch, sollte es sich bei dir in der Tat um ein PSA-Pump handeln, müsste das PSA wieder fallen.

Auf die "Heidelberger" hören ist das Beste was Du im Moment tun kannst.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## por991

Dieses Phänomen (PCa-Krebszellen neigen dazu wenn sie absterben vermehrt PSA auszuschütten) tritt in aller Regel frühestens nach dem ersten Jahr der Strahlentherapie bis innert 2 Jahre auf. Warum das so ist, hat dir User "BurgerH" im posting 47 dargelegt.

Aber ein PSA-Anstieg von 0,02 auf 0,10 nf/ml. ist nicht gerade typisch für einen PSA-Pump. Ok, mir ist auch das Messinterval nicht bekannt.
Fakt ist aber auch, sollte es sich bei dir in der Tat um ein PSA-Pump handeln, müsste das PSA wieder fallen.



Hallo Helmut,
das volle Jahr habe ich noch nicht erreicht,Bestrahlung war im Oktober2014 .
November 2014 fiel der Wert von 0,24 auf 0,08, im März 2015 waren es 0,02
und im Juni stieg der Wert auf 0,10.

Gruss Richard  l

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Richard,

an deiner Stelle würde ich mich nicht auf das Phänomen eines PSA-Bounce`s verlassen, es schürrt nur unnötige Hoffnungen. Hinzu kommt, dass dies nur bei ca. 30% der Bestrahlten auftritt. Ob du nun letztendlich zu den 30%´tigen oder den 70%´tigen gehörst bleibt zudem dahin gestellt. Ich denke, dass bei dir dieses Phänomen eher nicht zutrifft sondern die PSA-Quelle zu evaluieren ist. Eine PSMA-PET/CT wird dies zur gegebener Zeit aufzeigen, dazu muss aber das PSA mind. 1,5 bis 2,0 ng/ml angestiegen sein. Alles Andere dazu sind reine Spekulationen. Klar spricht eine ca. 10-fache PSA-Erhöhung für einen PSA-Bounce, allerdings soweit mein Kenntnisstand, nicht in den untersten Messbereichen (Nichtnachweisgrenze), und der PSA-Abfall müsste, wenn, genauso schnell von statten gehen. ( "Bounce - Buckel" = Erhöhung und Absenkung.)
Nächste PSA-Messung abwarten, vielleicht gehörst du ja doch zu den Glücklichen, was ich dir wünsche, und ein PSA-Bounce bei dir gegeben ist, war. Ach hier gilt immer der Einzelfall zu betrachten, unabhängig von stat. Wahrscheinlichkeitaussagen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Helmut,
danke für Deine Meinung. Sollte der Psa weiter steigen  , werde ich bei > 1.0 ein PSMA-PET/CT
machen lassen. Ich wünsche mir natürlich das bis dahin noch viel Zeit vergeht.
Bei der Bestrahlung müssen die doch was erwischt haben , wie kommt den sonst
der schnelle Abfall zustande . Ich hoffe das es sich vielleicht doch um einen Bounce handelt, es würde
mich interessieren wenn keine Prostata mehr vorhanden ist  , ob die Rate eines Bounce auch bei etwa
30 % liegt? Jetzt werde ich mit meiner Angst die mich fest im Griff hat warten müssen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo Richard,

Es gibt mehre Erklärungen in Deinem Fall.

1. Es wurde in der Tat alles getroffen, und der Anstieg läßt sich widererwartens durch einen PSA-Bounce erklären.
2. Es wurde nicht alles erwischt, ein minimaler Rest-Tumorgewebe ist geblieben.
3. Die PSA-Expression ist nicht lokal, und das Rätsel wird spätestens bei der PSMA-PET/CT gelüftet.

Ergo, nächste Messung abwarten. Angst brauchst du mit Sicherheit aber nicht zu haben. Sollte die Ursache doch eine Andere sein, gibt es dafür jede Menge Therapieoptionen welche dir noch ein langes Leben ermöglichen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Es gibt mehre Erklärungen in Deinem Fall.
> 
> 1. Es wurde in der Tat alles getroffen, und der Anstieg läßt sich widererwartens durch einen PSA-Bounce erklären.


Als ich 2002/2003 nach Logenbestrahlung Ende 2001 auch hoffte, dass mein weiterer PSA Anstieg einen durch die Bestrahlung ausgelösten "Bump" darstellt hatte ich nach intensiver Nachforschung einen klärenden Artikel gefunden (ich glaube es war in  der Apotheken-Umschau). Ich kann diesen Artikel leider nicht mehr finden.
Hier wurde beschrieben wurde, dass ein PSA Bump nur nach Strahlentherapie der Prostata auftreten kann und nicht durch eine Logenbestrahlung ausgelöst werden kann, es sei denn, dass nach RP ein erheblicher Anteil gutartiges Prostatagewebe im Logenbereich zurückgeblieben ist, was recht unwahrscheinlich ist.
Die Erklärung hierfür ist, dass wahrscheinlich eine durch die Bestrahlung verursachte Prostatitis den Bump verursacht. Und wenn man keine Prostata mehr hat, kann man auch auch keine Prostatitis bekommen.
Klaus

----------


## por991

Hallo ,

gestern habe ich meinen neuen PSA-Wert erhalten, der ist jetzt von 0,10 auf 0,15 innerhalb 9 Wochen nach Protonenbestrahlung gestiegen.
ich werde jetzt doch etwas unruhig, nächste Messung in 2 Monaten. Über Tipps /Ratschläge würde ich mich freuen.


Gruss Richard


Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
18.  Aug 15-  0,15

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Richard,

da im Profil nichts vermerkt ist, habe ich mich -* hier* - mit Hilfe Deines ersten Beitrages im Forum kundig gemacht. GS 9 nach Prostatektomie war schon happig. Auch die Radiatio per Protonen kann keine Wunder bewirken, obwohl sie nach Meinung einiger Betroffenen mit weniger Nebenwirkungen abläuft. Wegen des raschen PSA-Anstieges wirst Du nun wohl kaum umhin kommen, die Quelle eines sich abzeichnenden Rezidives herauszufinden. Ich wünsche Dir, dass das mit PSMA/PET/CT gelingen möge, damit Du dann noch erneut eine weitere Therapie einleiten kannst.

*"Weltverbesserer sind Leute, die sofort das ganze Haus einreißen, wenn eine Tür quietscht"*
(Gustav Knuth)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

ich denke auch, dass leider nicht alles getroffen worden ist. Nur solltest Du dennoch Ruhe bewahren. Im Augenblick kannst Du nichts machen. Bei PSA ca. 1,2 würde ich mir einen Termin zur PSMA-PET-CT holen. Bis dahin wünsche ich Dir die nötige Geduld.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Harald ,Hallo Werner
der starke Abfall von 0,24 auf 0,02 nach  der Protonenbestrahlung innerhalb von ca. 6 Monaten hatte mich schon  optimistich gestimmt. Ich denke das in der Loge was getroffen wurde,  sonst wäre der Wert nicht
abgefallen. Aber wieso jetzt dieser Anstieg  ? , war die Bestrahlung für diesen  GS 9 zu schwach , oder liegt  vielleicht doch schon eine Streuung vor?, das PSMA-PET-CT wird es  zeigen..
Die Heidelberger haben mir geraten dies ab einem Wert von  0,7 machen zu lassen , ich halte das für zu früh  und denke wie Wener  schon schreibt es bei etwa 1,2 machen zu lassen, oder liege ich da  falsch ?
Was mich natürlich auch etwas  beunruhigt, ist das seit  einigen Monaten  gelegendliche -Zwickeln- nur am Tage, in der rechten  Hüfte. Ich hoffe das sich da nichts angesiedelt hat, mein vor Tagen  gemessenr  AP-Wert liegt
mit -75- im grünen Bereich.
Vielleicht  sind ja von den 22 Lymphfknoten die im gesunden entfernt worden sind ,   restliche verbliebene Lymphknoten befallen ? Sollte das so sein , könnte  vielleicht  Cybernife noch eine Option sein. Eine Hormontherapie
die mir mein Urologe seit  fast 2 Jahren  schon  vorschlägt , wäre für mich der Horror.
Ich  habe die Da.Vinci-OP und die Protonenbestrahlung locker weggesteckt,  bin körperlich topfit , und versuche jetzt natürich Zeit zu gewinnen .  Sehe ich das richtig so, das sich der PSA-Verlauf der letzten Messung  ver-
langsamt hat ? bitte um Meinungen


Gruss Richard

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

bezüglich der AHT tickst Du genauso wie ich. Du scheinst auch einen ähnlich denkenden Urologen zu haben wie ich. Mache Dir über die Konsequenzen aus der PSMA-PET-CT erst Gedanken, wenn das Ergebnis irgendwann einmal vorliegt und nicht schon jetzt. Den Schmerz an Deiner rechten Hüfte kannst Du vergessen. In so etwas steigert man sich in unserer Situation hinein. Bei Deinem geringen PSA-Wert sitzt da keine Metastase von einer Größe, die Dich quälen könnte. Da wird irgend ein altersbedingtes Zipperlein vorliegen.

Und nun entspanne Dich. Zumindest bis Du das nächste Messergebnis in 3 Monaten abholst.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo,
Hallo.
mein neuer Psa- Wert liegt nun vor , weiter gestiegen auf 0,18, hatte ich schon damit gerechnet.
Ich hätte jetzt gerne meine PSA-Verdopplungszeit berechnet, habe mir auch das Limbach Rechenprogramm
angesehen , weis aber nicht welchen Zeitraum man eingeben sollte. Vielleicht könnte mir hier jemand das 
erklären ,oder die Psa-VZ ausrechnen?  

Gruss Richard

Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
18.  Aug 15-  0,15 				
12. Okt 15-  0,18

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Richard,

die Verdopplungszeit ist dann eine sinnvolle Größe, wenn der Anstieg exponentiell verläuft, wie das bei einem 
idealen Krebsgeschehen der Fall ist. Alle Formeln zur Berechnung der VZ (auch die vom Labor Limbach) setzen das voraus.
 Trägt man deine Werte in eine "Excel"-Tabelle ein (ich benutze libreoffice, deshalb "Excel" 
in Anführungszeichen), dann stellt man aber einen nahezu linearen Anstieg fest.

Rechnet man trotzdem formal die VZ aus, die zwischen den Werten vom 16.6 und dem 12.10. sich ergibt, so erhält man 4,6 Monate.

Die Aussagen, die man mit ganz viel Vorsicht machen könnte ist, dass
in weiteren 4,6 Monaten sich dein PSA-Wert wiederum verdoppelt hätte, also auf 0,36,
WENN er jetzt exponentiell weiter stiege.

Du hattes Strahlentherapie NICHT als Ersttherapie, da gibt es kaum die "Hoffnung" auf den PSA-Bounce,
eine PSA-Anstieg nach der Bestrahlung, auf den dann ein weiterer Abfall folgt.

Schau dir trotzdem mal *hier* die von Ludwig eingestellten Grafiken an, und vor allem frage deinen Strahlen-
therapeuten unter Vorlage des PSA-Verlaufs, was er dazu sagt.

Viel Glück
Roland

----------


## por991

Hallo Roland,
danke für die Info.
Die Ersttherapie war eine Da-Vinci OP , dann folgte die Protonen-Bestrahlung.
Die Hoffung auf einen Psa -Bounce dürften  also sehr gering sein, leider.
Der Anstieg von Aug.- Oktober scheint aber etwas schwächer zu sein, oder sehe 
ich das falsch ?. Möchte aber noch erwähnen das ich seit genau 2 Monaten , 
Curcuma , schwarzen Pfeffer und Ingwer zu mir nehme.

Viele Grüsse

Richard

Viele Grüsse

----------


## RolandHO

Ja, Richard, das siehst du richtig, der letzte Anstieg ist etwas
schwächer als vorher. Insgesamt liegen aber alle Punkte seit dem Wert vom 24.2.
nahezu ideal auf einer Geraden (Leider habe ich mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt,
Grafiken hier ins Forum einzustellen, sonst könnte ich es dir zeigen), das ist
das etwas kuriose an deinem Verlauf.

Aufklären wird sich das dahinter liegende Geschehen durch weitere Messungen,
ich denke, du verpasst nichts, wenn du in 3 Monaten wieder misst.

Wir wissen, der Krebs kann sich schon kurios verhalten: ich hatte im Verlauf
des PSA-Anstiegs nach RPE eine Phase von 6 Monaten, in der sich konstant
der Wert 0,2 ergab, in der Zeit habe ich die Strahlentherapie vorbereitet und
dann bei weiterem Anstieg auf 0,3 losgelegt. Aber auch ich habe jetzt, ähnlich wie du,
wieder mit steigenden Werten zu tun.

Ich bin gespannt wie es bei dir weiter läuft.

Roland

----------


## por991

Hallo Roland,
mein Urologe möchte wegen meinem GS-9 alle 2 Monate messen,mit einer 3-monatigen
Messung käme ich wahrscheinlich auch besser zurecht.Ich bin auf jedenfall froh das ich 
bis heute noch keine Medikamente benötige ,bei bester Lebensqualtät. Obwohl mein Urologe
mir seit 1,5 Jahren zu einer Hormontherapie rät, die ich immer wieder abgelehnt habe.
Die nächste Messung wird dann am14 Dez. stattfinden.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein neuer Psa- Wert liegt nun vor , weiter gestiegen auf 0,18, hatte ich schon damit gerechnet.
> Ich hätte jetzt gerne meine PSA-Verdopplungszeit berechnet, habe mir auch das Limbach Rechenprogramm
> angesehen , weis aber nicht welchen Zeitraum man eingeben sollte. Vielleicht könnte mir hier jemand das 
> erklären ,oder die Psa-VZ ausrechnen?


Hallo Richard

Du hast richtig bemerkt, dass das Programm von Labor Limbach
nur beschränkte Möglichkeiten bietet, nämlich die Bestimmung
der PSA-VZ zwischen zwei beliebig zu wählenden Werten.

Aussagekräftiger ist es, gleich alle Werte einzugeben und sich den
Verlauf in Tabellenform und Grafik (Beispiel in [1]) darstellen zu lassen.

Das geht ganz einfach mit dem Programm myprostate.eu, in dem
Du auch einen Bericht ablegen und andere Fälle vergleichsweise
suchen und studieren kannst.
Du kannst erst mal mit den PSA-Werten beginnen, und anderes 
nach und nach dazuschreiben.
Das Sahnehäubchen wäre, den Link zu deiner Myprostate.eu-Seite
in die Signatur zu stellen. Mitbetroffene, die dir gerne beistehen
möchten hier im Forum, wissen damit rasch, um was es bei Dir geht,
und das ist leider nicht Wenig.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## por991

Hallo Konrad ,

vielen Dank für Deine Erklärung.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
heute ist mein neuer PSA-Wert eingetroffen , angestiegen innerhalb 3 Monate von 0,18 auf 0,22 .
Der Anstieg hat sich weiter verlangsamt, ob das mit den Sachen wie Curcuma,Ingwer, schw. Pfeffer
und dem Kotobuki-Tee zusammenhängt die ich zu mir nehme ??? wer weis ?? Bin am Überlegen es
eventuell noch mit Cannabis-Öl noch zu probieren. 
Meine Verdopplungszeit beträgt jetzt etwa 9 Monate,wenigstens habe ich jetzt wieder etwas Zeit gewonnen.
Die Protonen-Bestrahlung hätte ich mir warscheinlich sparen können. 

Gruss Richard 


GS  4 + 5
Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
17.Aug.15 - 0,18
12. Okt 15-  0,18

----------


## por991

Hallo,
mein neuer Wert vom April liegt nun bei 0,24, einer weiterer Anstieg
der sich aber auch weiter verlangsamt hat . Dadurch erhoffe ich
mir einen Zeitgewinn bis zun PSMA-PET, das ich zw. 1,0 u.1,2 
machen lassen werde, vielleicht kann ich ja noch ein paar Jahre
herausholen. Mein AP-Wert liegt auch unverändert bei 72.
Zusätzlich nehme ich seit 2 Monaten jetzt noch Salvestrole 2000 Punkte ,
2 Kapseln am Tag.

Gruss Richard







GS  4 + 5
Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
17.Aug.15 - 0,18
12. Okt 15-  0,18

----------


## por991

hier meine korregierten Werte. 

GS  4 + 5
Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
17.Aug.15 - 0,15
12. Okt 15-  0,18 				
12. Jan 16- 0,22
07. Apr. 16  0,24

----------


## Urologe

Leider scheint die Protonenbestrahlung nicht, bzw. nur z.Teil das "Problem" erwischt zu haben.

Sie sollten aktuell bis ca. PSA 0.6 warten, um dann mit einer PSMA-PET die Herde zu lokalisieren.
Danach kann dann über weitere Schritte (OP/weitere Bestrahlung/Hormontherapie/abwarten) entschieden werden.
Vermutlich liegen zusätzlich befallene Lymphknoten vor, die die OP nicht erwischt haben (Risiko bei pN1)

----------


## por991

Hallo FS ,

(Vermutlich liegen zusätzlich befallene Lymphknoten vor, die die OP nicht erwischt haben (Risiko bei pN1) 				

das vermutet der Radiologe in Heidelberg auch. Das die Protonenbestrahlung in der Loge schon Wirkung gezeigt hat,
begründet er mit dem damaligem schnellen Psa-Abfall , er denkt das in der Loge nichts mehr sein dürfte . Sollten doch
noch Krebszellen dasein, könnte nochmal operiert werden oder eine Hifu-Behandlung gemacht werden , was mich etwas 
iritiert hat . Ich habe immer gedacht eine Hifu -Beandlung ist bei einem GL 9 nicht mehr möglich.
Dem Radilogen bzw. meinem Urlogen ist auch der immer langsam werdene  Anstieg des PSA- Wertes aufgefallen ,meine
Psa-Verdopplung liegt jetzt bei 1,9 Jahre , ich denke das ist gewonnene Zeit. Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Gruss   Richard

----------


## Georg_

Die Prostataloge ist jetzt zweimal behandelt, dass sich dort noch ein Tumorrest befindet ist nicht zu erwarten. Dieser kleine Rest könnte mit Hifu oder NanoKnife behandelt werden. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass irgendwo eine oder mehrere Metastasen wachsen. Eine niedrige Psa-Verdopplung bedeutet ein langsameres Fortschreiten des Tumors. Dies ist natürlich sehr von Vorteil.

 Das derzeit beste bildgebende Verfahren um Metastasen oder auch Tumorreste in der Prostataloge aufzuspüren ist das von Urologe FS erwähnte PSMA PET/CT. Ein PSA von 0.6 ist ziemlich der unterste Wert bei dem man schon etwas erkennen kann. Meist wird ein PSA von 1.0 abgewartet damit nicht vergeblich ein teures PSMA PET/CT gemacht wird. Wenn man weiß wo die Metastase ist kann man weiter planen.

 Du schreibst dass Du Curcuma,Ingwer, schw. Pfeffer nimmst. Vielleicht wäre auch die  Metablock Therapie etwas für Dich. Eine Kombination aus Hydroxy-Zitronensäure, Alpha-Liponsäure und Cayenne Pfeffer. Klaus konnte seinen PSA Wert damit deutlich senken.

----------


## por991

Ich denke ,das die zusätzliche Einahme von Salvestrole (2000 Punkte) das Fortschreiten in den letzten Monaten verlangsamt hat.
Ich werde dieses noch 3 Monate fortführen , und abwarten wie sich der Wert entwickelt. Sollte der Wert weiter steigen , werde
ich auf andere Produkte umsteigen.
Auch ich verfolge die Metablock Therapie von Klaus , und bin gespannt auf seinen nächsten Werte, und werde dann
 entscheiden.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

GS  4 + 5
Protonenbestrahlung Okt. 2014 bei PSA 0,24
Anf. Dez 14-   0,08
24.  Feb 15-   0,02
16.  Juni 15-  0,10
17.Aug.15 - 0,15
12. Okt 15-  0,18 				
12. Jan 16- 0,22
07. Apr. 16  0,24 				

Hallo,
mein neuer Wert vom 20.Juni 2016 liegt vor ,  er steht unverändert bei 0,24 .
Ich hatte mit einem weitere leichten Anstieg gerechnet,meine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel spez. Salvestrole
nehme ich weiter ein.Meine Verdopplungszeit liegt jetzt bei etwa 3,5 Jahre.
Mit diesem Verlauf bei einem GS 9 mit dem ich jetzt fast 3 Jahre lebe, bin ich hochzufrieden,
 vorallem nehme ich keine Hormone u. keine Medikamente , mein Blutbild ist top und so fühle ich mich auch.

Richard

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Richard,

du hast gerade, hier, im "Selbsttest.." Thread geschrieben, dass dein PSA-Wert wieder gestiegen sei.
Wie ist es dir denn seit deinem letzten Eintrag hier ergangen? Wo steht PSA jetzt, und hast du
schon das einmal diskutierte PSMA-PET/CT gemacht?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> 
> du hast gerade, hier, im "Selbsttest.." Thread geschrieben, dass dein PSA-Wert wieder gestiegen sei.
> Wie ist es dir denn seit deinem letzten Eintrag hier ergangen? Wo steht PSA jetzt, und hast du
> schon das einmal diskutierte PSMA-PET/CT gemacht?
> 
> Gruß
> Roland



Hallo Roland ,
mein weiterer Verlauf
20-06-2016  0,24
26-09-2016  0,30
12-01-2017  0,30
04-05-2017  0,41
24-08-2017  0,53
30-11-2017  0,64

für einen -GS 9-  ein relativer lansamer Anstieg in den letzen Jahren. Ich nehme keine Hormone und keine Medikamente,
dafür zahlreiche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel.  Psma-Pet werde ich bei  etwa 0,9-1,0 machen lassen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## RolandHO

Danke, Richard, für deinen Bericht.
Dein PSA Anstieg hat sich in 2017 gegenüber 2015 sogar noch verringert, 
2015 Verdopplung in ungefähr 4 Monaten (ab 16.6. betrachtet), 
2017 in ungefähr 9 Monaten. Vielleicht machen deine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel
eine positive Wirkung, ich wünsche es dir.

Berichte bitte, was bei deinem Psma-Pet/CT rauskommt, wenn es soweit ist.

Bis dahin alles Gute
Roland

----------


## por991

Hallo, 
jetzt steht mein PSA-Wert bei 1,87 , auch eine dreimonatige Metablocktherapie die ich vor  4 Wochen beendete, konnte den Anstieg nicht bremsen.
Vor kurzem wurde Knochenzyntigramm und ein PET-CT vom Becken gemacht beides ohne Befund. Das gestrige MRT wurde abgelehnt , da ich zwei
Hörgeräte habe. Die Kasse bezahlt mir jetzt ein PSMA-PET-CT , das ich in  Heidelberg machen lasse. Ich hoffe das es nur ein oder zwei Lymphknoten
sind , hoffe das diese entfernt werden können.Eine Hormontherapie lehne ich vorerst ab.

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
heute war ich in Heidelberg wo ein PSMA-PET-CT gemacht wurde. PSA v. 04.12 -  2,10
Aussage der Ärztin, es liegt ein lokaler Befund vor, ein Tumor zwischen dem obereren Logenrand und 
Samenblase.Keine Lymphknoten bzw. Knochenmetastasen
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag zur Therapie ? Gespräch habe ich erst in einer Woche, wieder in Heidelberg.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

kannst Du nicht doch ein Profil anlegen. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass alle sich an Deine früheren Beiträge und damit an Deine Situation erinnern.

Du schriebst: "Die Ersttherapie war eine Da-Vinci OP , dann folgte die Protonen-Bestrahlung." Urologe schrieb: "Leider scheint die Protonenbestrahlung nicht, bzw. nur z.Teil das "Problem" erwischt zu haben." Damit hat er ja wohl Recht.

Außer Hormontherapie würde sich eine fokale Therapie anbieten. In diesem Beitrag hatte ich eine Übersicht über diese Therapien gegeben. Vielleicht kannst Du in der nächsten Woche in Heidelberg fragen, welche davon wohl am besten für Dich geeignet ist. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach empfiehlt man Hormontherapie, damit muss man bei einem PSA Wert von 2,1 aber noch nicht anfangen. Alternativ kannst Du versuchen, mit einer fokalen Therapie den PSA Wert wieder für eine Zeit nach unten zu bringen.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,
werde in Kürze ein Profil anlegen.
eine Hormontherapie kommt für mich vorerst nicht in Frage, ich strebe eine fokale Therapie an, entweder eine OP oder event,. eine Cyberknife - Bestrahlung.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

eine Salvage OP ist meist mit großen Nebenwirkungen hinsichtlich Kontinenz und Impotenz verbunden, das kannst Du im Basiswissen nachlesen. Dazu kommt bei Dir noch die Protonenbestrahlung. Eine Operation nach Bestrahlung lehnen fast alle Operateure ab. Mit der CyberKnife-Bestrahlung wärst Du dann im Bereich einer zweiten Bestrahlung, was Strahlenärzte regelmäßig ablehnen. Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass Du jemanden findest, der diesen "Heilversuch" unternimmt, aber es dürfte ausgesprochen schwierig werden.

Auch die von mir aufgeführten fokalen Behandlungen sind alle mit höheren Nebenwirkungen verbunden, wenn sie in einer Rezidiv-Situation eingesetzt werden als wenn sie als Ersttherapie verwendet werden. Ehrlich gesagt, ich wüsste im Moment keine Therapie, bei der Du voraussichtlich mit "heiler Haut" davonkommen würdest.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
ich habe mich in 3 Kliniken persönlich vorgestellt, folgende Therapievorschläge wurden mir angeboten.
Martini-Klinik -Entfernung des Rezidives durch  Dr.  Maurer mittels PSMA-radioguided-surgery,da das Rezidiv nahe an der  Harnröhre liegt ist eine komplette Sanierung wahrscheinlich nicht 
                      möglich. Das Gespräch sollte mit Prof. Steuber  stattfinden, gesprochen wurde mit einer Ärztin , Fragen wurden so gut  wie keine beantwortet mit der Aussage -meine Unterlagen
                      müssten erst ausgewertet werden,das würde einige Tage dauern .  Um mit Dr.Maurer zu sprechen , müsste ich mir einen neuen Termin geben  lassen, und müsste nochmal 
                     nach Hamburg fahren (1000 km ) .     

Uniklinik  Köln - Prof. Heidenreich wollte vorab meine Unterlagen sehen, die ich  ihm auch sofort zusandte, innerhalb von wenigen Tagen kam die  Antwort-Entfernung des Rezidives in                        einer   offenen OP. mittels einer PSMA-Radio-Guided-Surgery. Er sieht aus  eigener Erfahrung an nunmehr über  60 Patienten eine dauerhafte  PSA-Remission bei 50%
                       der Patienten. Die  mediane Rezivivfreiheit läge bei über 3 Jahren. Es fand trotzdem ein  persönliches Gesräch in seiner Privat -Sprechstunde statt, wo er auch  erwähnte
                       dass zwischen Rezidiv und Harnröhre  genügend Abstand wäre. Das Rezidiv hat etwa eine Grösse vom 2 x 1 cm  ,die Operation würde Prof. Heidenreich selber durchführen.
                        Hervorheben möchte ich auch das Prof. Heidenreich  auf alle  meiner Fragen per E-mail immer sofort geantwortet hat.
Magdeburg
Prof.  Schostak- Prof. Schostak  schlug mir ein Abwarten vor, bis der Psa auf  10 gestiegen ist, dann sollte ich mit einer Hormontherapie anfangen.  Wenn der Wert dann unter 4 gefallen ist
                       solle  ich mit der Therapie aufhören und erst bei einem Wert ab 20 wieder mit  einer H-Therapie anfangen, auf diese Art könne man alles hinauszögern.   Von einer OP. hat
                       er mir wegen der eventuellen Nebenwirkungen abgeraten , auch eine Hifu behandlung sieht er kritisch .
                        Als Alternative schlug er mir eine Kyro-Behandlung  vor, die Dr. Witsch in Frankurt durchführt die die wenigsten  Nebenwirkungen hätte. Bei der Op. sieht Prof. Schostak
                        allerdings die besten Chancen das es zu keinem weiteren  Psa-Anstieg käme.Ausserdem erwähnte er noch das Prof. Heidenreich ein  ganz hervoragender Operateur wäre.

                       Ich habe mich jetzt für eine OP. bei Prof. Heidenreich entschieden , die Anfang März durchgeführt wird.
                       Trotzdem würde es mich interessieren ob jemand Erfahrung mit einer Kyro-Therapie gemacht hat.


                       Richard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

ich hatte ja geschrieben: "... ich wüsste im Moment keine Therapie, bei der Du voraussichtlich mit "heiler Haut" davonkommen würdest." Damit teile ich die Auffassung von Prof. Schostak.

Allerdings würde mich ein Rezidiv von 2 x 1 cm auch beunruhigen und da ist es wohl sinnvoll, wenn Du die Operation bei Prof. Heidenreich machen lässt. Er ist sicher ein sehr guter Operateur, aber ohne Nebenwirkungen wird es nicht abgehen.

Mit Cryotherapie kennt sich wohl LowRoad gut aus, er hat aber selbst noch keine durchführen lassen. Ich halte sie für sehr experimentell und meist können diese Therapien keinen 100%igen Erfolg garantieren. Auf der anderen Seite macht das Prof. Heidenreich auch nicht, nur bist Du das Rezidiv nach der Operation los, während es bei Cyrotherapie vielleicht nicht vollständig entfernt werden kann. Eine andere Alternative wäre NanoKnife bei Prof. Stehling in Offenbach. Nur wird dabei wahrscheinlich die Harnröhre ziemlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Kryo nicht Kyro vernichtet das PCa mit Kälte statt mit Wärme. Dazu gab es im Forum vor langer langer Zeit etwas: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0-Kryotherapie
Das Problem bei allen thermischen (bzw. hier "antithermischen") Verfahren ist die präzise Eingrenzung. Der Übergang ist zwar schärfer als bei RT, aber ungenauer vorhersagbar aufgrund der Dynamik der Wärmeableitung (Blutgefäße). Vermutlich nicht harnröhreschonender als die Chirurgie.

Georg, die Diskussion über IRE und Harnröhre hatten wir schon. Ich sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund, warum die IRE die Harnröhre mehr schädigen soll als die thermischen Verfahren. Die Eingrenzung ist ebenso gut und es gibt keine Dynamik während der Behandung. Da Gefäße und Strukturen erhalten bleiben, ist es das einzige Verfahren, was u.a. bei inoperablen Leber- und Bauchspeicheldrüsentumoren eingesetzt werden kann (und immer mehr wird).
Selbst wenn die Harnröhre vollständig eingeschlossen in das Behandlungsfeld würde (was der Vernichtung aller Krebszellen zuträglich wäre), bliebe die Röhre erhalten und würde vom Urothel wieder ausgekleidet. Ein Katheter wird allerdings für mindestens 2 Wochen erforderlich sein.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

wir hatten diese Diskussion schon aber ich sehe es nach wie vor als Problem der IRE. Ich kenne mehrere IRE-Patienten, die nach der Operation über Harnverhalt berichtet haben. Die Harnröhre reagiert auf die Behandlung mit einer sehr starken Vernarbung, die zumindest einen schwachen Harnstrahl, oft jedoch einen Harnverhalt verursacht. Dies erfordert eine TURP, die häufig wieder eine solche Vernarbung verursacht und dann wiederholt werden muss. Was man aber nur wenige Male machen kann. Wenn diese TURP nicht von Dr. Jungmann in Darmstadt ausgeführt wird, der sich auf die Nachbehandlung von IRE Patienten spezialisiert hat, besteht eine große Gefahr, dass es durch diese TURP zu einer Inkontinenz kommt. Dies wollte man ja gerade mit der IRE vermeiden. 

Ob diese Probleme auch bei thermischen Verfahren auftreten kann ich nicht sagen, dazu kenne ich die Verfahren zu wenig. Ich wollte auch nicht sagen, dass das Problem mit der Harnröhre dort nicht auftritt oder die IRE damit vergleichen. Das kann man allerdings so aus meinem Beitrag lesen.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, eine Salvagebehandlung nach Strahlentherapie ist immer schwierig. Bei Richard sind sowohl RPE als auch Salvage-RT erfolgt, es wurden vermutlich Anamostose und Harnröhre bestrahlt. Insoweit kann die Regenerationsfähigkeit eingeschränkt sein. Wichtig ist (auch nach einer Erstbehandlung) der ausreichend lang andauernde Einsatz des Katheters.
Die Frage ist aber, ob eine Operation schonender und onkologisch sicherer sein wird - sie erfolgt ja im bestrahlten Bereich und nach RPE.

Dass die Harnröhre allgemein auf IRE mit einer "starken Vernarbung" reagiert möchte ich so nicht stehenlassen. Bekannt sind mir nur mein Fall und die wenigen auf myprostate.eu dokumentierten Erstbehandlungen, die problemlos verliefen. Statt auf diese Einzelfälle beziehe ich mich lieber auf die veröffentlichten Ergebnisse.
Es gibt eine zusammenfassende Betrachtung hier: https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ.../s-0042-104203
Zitat: "Die IRE sollte vorrangig bei Tumoren in unmittelbarer Umgebung sensibler Strukturen (z. B. Gallengängen) Anwendung finden."
Das wird man wohl kaum vorschlagen, wenn die sensiblen Strukturen stark vernarben.
Einer der Autoren ist Prof. Hamm, der an der Charité interventionelle Radiologie anbietet ("minimal invasive Tumortherapie"): http://radiologie.charite.de/index.Category/11633.html
Insbesondere für Prostata auch die IRE. Ich denke allerdings, dass Stehling in Offenbach die größere Erfahrung hat.

Zur "safety" und zur kurz- und mittelfristigen Kontinenzerhaltung nach IRE gibt es mittlerweile etliche Studien, die die gute Verträglichkeit belegen (vor allem wesentlich besser als bei RPE). Mit Spätfolgen ist aufgrund des Verfahrens kaum zu rechnen. Bezüglich des onkologischen Erfolgs fehlen die langfristigen prospektiven Studien. Als sicher kann man inzwischen annehmen, dass im behandelten Areal die Zellen restlos zerstört werden. Das dürfte in Richards Fall ausreichen, für diesen speziellen Fall von Salvagebehandlung wird es ohnehin keine zutreffende Statistik geben.

----------


## michele

Hier kann ich ausnahmsweise mal mitreden.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Harnröhre durchaus zu erwarten. Allerdings dürfte auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielen, in welchen und wie großen Arealen die Behandlung wirksam werden musste.
Bei mir wurde ganz ordentlich zugelangt.

Drei Mal Katheter und schließlich die Schlitzung waren die Folge. Das habe ich persönlich als nicht allzu große Belastung erlebt - bis auf zweimaligen Harnverhalt für ein paar Stunden.
Ich war mit mir vor der Therapie im Reinen und bin es bis heute ohnehin. Seit nunmehr fast vier Jahren bin ich völlig beschwerdefrei. Spätfolgen sind nicht in Sicht.
Wie es weitergeht, zeigt sich im kommenden Monat beim Urologentermin.

Michel

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

ich habe mir die Berichte auf myprostate.eu angesehen und dort berichtet neben Michel nur Elvis436 von einem Harnverhalt. Vielleicht sehe ich die Probleme mit der Harnröhre doch zu kritisch. Ich war aber auch abseits des Forums mit zwei Patienten in Kontakt. Beide mussten eine TURP machen. Schließlich hat mich dieser Bericht sehr betroffen gemacht und seitdem halte ich mich zurück, die NanoKnife Operation zu empfehlen.

Ich bin ebenfalls überzeugt, dass man mit der IRE die Tumorzellen sicher beseitigen kann. Ich kann nichts zu anderen sensiblen Strukturen sagen, die Du ansprichst, aber die Harnröhre reagiert generell auf Verletzungen durch medizinische Behandlungen und häufige Katheterisierung mit einer starken Vernarbung, die zu einem verringerten Harnstrahl führt und auch einen Harnverhalt verursachen kann. Darüber habe ziemlich viel gelesen. Und mit einer IRE, vor allem bei einer Totalablation, wird die Harnröhre verletzt.

Der Vorteil der IRE ist sicher, dass es fast eine ambulante Operation ist und man sich am nächsten Tag ohne Schmerzen nach Hause fahren lassen kann.

Georg

----------


## RolandHO

> Ich habe mich jetzt für eine OP. bei Prof. Heidenreich entschieden , die Anfang März durchgeführt wird.
> 
> 
>                        Richard


Hallo Richard,

eine OP meiner beiden befallenen Lymphknoten bei Prof. Heidenreich ist auch
für mich eine Option, auch deshalb interessiert mich dein weiterer Weg.
Auch bei mir wäre es eine OP nach RPE und Strahlentherapie.

Wird vor der OP noch eine weitere Bildgebung durch Prof. Heidenreich initiiert,
oder genügt ihm dein PSMA PET/CT aus Heidelberg?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du nach der OP weiter berichtest: über den
konkreten OP-Ablauf und Verlauf und seine Nebenwirkungen und natürlich 
über den hoffentlich eintretenden Erfolg, ich wünsche es dir.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## por991

Hallo Roland,
melde mich etwas verspätet, war 3 Tage  im Ausland.
Prof. Heidenreich wird am Tag vor der Operation eine erneute PSMA-Markierung durchführen, um intraoperativ
mit einen entsprechenden Gammasonde die PSMA-aktiven Herde sicher aufspüren und resezieren zu können.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo 
Prof. Heidenreich hat mich operiert, leider nicht mit dem gewünschtem Erfolg. Der Tumor 2 x 1 cm wurde entfernt, infiltriert wurde aber die Wand des Rectums , Prof. Heidenreich sprach von einem feinen verästeltem Gewebe
umH das zu Entfernen , wäre die Darmwand beschädigt worden, er sprach auch von einer Infiltration an der Blasenwand das wurde aber im vorläufigem Arztbericht nicht erwähnt, ich warte den entgültigen Arztbericht erst mal ab.

Prof. Heidenreich geht erstmal von einem Abfallen des Psa-Wertes aus, er schlug mir vor in 6 Wochen eine erneute Psa Messung , dann in weiteren 3 Monaten die nächste. Sollte sich die Verdopplungszeit stark erhöhen rät er zu
einer Hormontherapie , gegen die ich mich seit über über 5 Jahren schon wehre.

Die Frage ob doch nochmal operiert werden könnte , wurde mit nein beantwortet. Meine Frage ins Forum - Ist das wirklich so, vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, wäre für jede Antwort dankbar.
Ansonsten habe ich die Op gut überstanden , denke auch das Prof. Heidenreich die richtige Adresse war , würde mich wieder für Ihn entscheiden.

Vor der Op wurde nochmal ein PET-CT gemacht , ausserdem wurde ein Psma- Marker gesetzt, erholt habe ich mich von der OP recht gut. Was die Nebenwirkungen angeht , spüre ich bis jetzt keine Veränderungen.

Gestern war ich noch bei meinem Urologen , der mir dringend rät sofort mit einer Hormontherapie anzufangen , das ich ablehnte nach einem Gespräch von weit über 1 Stunde haben wir uns dann geeinigt erstmal abzuwarten. 

Richard

----------


## MartinWK

"Dem Operateur ist nichts zu schwör" - das wissen wir alle seit Sauerbruch. Dass solche Operationen eigentlich auch "experimentelle Therapien" sind und lediglich eine in der Medizin anerkannte Technik (das Skalpell) nutzen wird gerne übersehen. "...ob doch nochmal operiert werden könnte" - sollte das denn?

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Richard,

schön dass du wieder zurück bist, wenn auch das Ergebnis nicht ganz befriedigen kann.
Die Infiltration in die Darmwand war wohl vorher in der Bildgebung nicht zu sehen und
somit wäre auch eine Cybernife-Bestrahlung nicht erfolgreicher gewesen, denn auch
da hätte man nichts davon gewußt und hätte die Darmwand ohnehin von Strahlung verschont.

Also hast du erst mal alles richtig gemacht und bist den Hauptteil des 2*1 cm^2 Tumors
erst mal los. Wie sich das auf die PSA Entwicklung auswirkt wirst du sehen, jede
Reduktion ist ja erst mal ein zeitlicher Gewinn.

Eine zweite Operation wird wohl auch deshalb schwierig, weil im Moment
nichts da ist, was zu operieren wäre. Wolfgang aus Berlin hat wohl mal nach
einer eher erfolglosen OP eine zweite an gleicher Stelle vornehmen lassen.
Wie man mit der Infiltration in die Dramwand weiter verfährt und welche 
Folgen die noch haben kann, musst du mit Heidenreich noch mal besprechen.

Ich wünsche dir gute Genesung von der Operation und viiiel PSA-Abfall

Roland

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Heidenreich ist als ausgezeichneter Chirurg bekannt. Wenn er nicht weiter operiert, ist das Risiko bei einem anderen Arzt viel zu hoch.

Es ist ein Problem bei der metastasengerichteten Therapie, dass manche Metastasen so ungünstig liegen, dass sie operativ und mit Bestrahlung nicht zu entfernen sind.

Georg

----------


## por991

Das Prof. Heidenreich ein ausgezeichneter Chirurg ist weis ich , deswegen habe ich mich ja von ihm operieren lassen , und würde bei einem Prostata-Rezidiv immer wieder hingehen
Ich denke halt das in meinem spez. Fall wahrscheinlich ein Spezialist für Darmchirugie tätig werden muss

Natürlich kann man bei einer Infiltration des Darmes einen Teilabschnitt herausnehmen und die Stücke dann wieder miteinander verbinden, das nennt man dann End-zu-End. Allerdings muß, das wissen natürlich die Darmoperateure, auf die spezielle Peristaltik Rücksicht genommen werden, damit weiterhin ein gleichmäßiger Transport des Darminhaltes gewährleistet bleibt. Soll heißen, man muß u.U. größere Stücke entfernen, um dieser Peristaltikkontinuität gerecht zu werden.

Andererseits geht das alles nur, wenn genügend Abstand im Enddarmbereich, um den wird es sich bei mir handelt, zum Darmausgang vorhanden ist. Ich habe gehört daß es da eine kritische Grenze gibt die bei bei 8cm liegt.
Sollte die infiltrierte Stelle also näher am Ausgang liegen, muß ein anderer Weg gewählt werden. U. U. muß dann auch daran gedacht werden, zeitweilig einen anderen Ausgang zu legen. 

Jetzt warte ich erstmal den kompletten Befund ab , auch um zu sehen was mit der Blase ist, sollte die auch infiltriert sein wäre da eine neue Situation. Und natürlich die Psa -Messung Ende April.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

eine neue Situation kann jederzeit auftreten. Leider muss man damit rechnen, dass neue Metastasen auftreten, wenn man keine Hormontherpie macht. Wenn Du die von Dir angepeilte Darmoperation durchführen lässt und ein halbes Jahr später sind zwei neue Metastasen da - da hast Du mit der aufwändigen Darmoperation wenig gewonnen.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,
bei mir geht es nicht um eine Metastase, sondern um eine Infiltration , also ein Übergreifen auf das Nachbargewebe. 


Richard




Richard,

eine neue Situation kann jederzeit auftreten. Leider muss man damit rechnen, dass neue Metastasen auftreten, wenn man keine Hormontherpie macht. Wenn Du die von Dir angepeilte Darmoperation durchführen lässt und ein halbes Jahr später sind zwei neue Metastasen da - da hast Du mit der aufwändigen Darmoperation wenig gewonnen.

Georg[/QUOTE]

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Richard



> bei mir geht es nicht um eine Metastase, sondern um eine Infiltration , also ein Übergreifen auf das Nachbargewebe.


Deiner Krankengeschichte folgend, handelt es sich um eine Ausdehnung des Primärtumors (Prostatakarzinom) in den unteren Dickdarm, den Mastdarm. Dessen Lymphbahn verläuft einen etwas anderen Weg, als dem der Prostata. Deshalb halte ich die Mitbeurteilung sowie deren Therapie durch einen Viszeralchirurgen (Proktologen) für sehr wichtig.

Entscheidend für die Beurteilung der Ausbreitung und damit für den Erhalt des Mastdarms ist die Nähe zum Schließmuskel (Linia dentata) und ob bereits Tumorzellen den Weg über die Darmschleimhaut in deren Lymphabflusswege gefunden haben.

Von der notwendigen Therapie abhängig ist dann, ob der Mastdarm mit seiner Ampulle seine defäkation wieder regelrecht aufnehmen kann. Mitentscheidend ist dafür die Schonung des Sakralnervengeflechts, welches sowohl die Harn- und Stuhlkontinenz als auch die Sexualfunktion steuert.

Weil die Zusammenhänge zwischen den betroffenen Organen so komplex sind, solltest Du Dich in einem der führenden *onkologischen Zentren* vorstellen, die sowohl Urologie, Viszeralchirurgie, Radiologie und Onkologie abdecken.

Das sollte möglichst zeitnah gerschehen, um eine Ausweitung der Erkrankung in Leber und Lunge einzudämmen. Nutze dazu auch deren Hotline.

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## por991

Hallo Heribert , Danke für Deinen ausführlichen Bericht.
Ich habe in den nächsten Tag einen Gesprächstermin mit Prof. Sergei Khandoga , einem Darmkrebsspezialisten.


Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
bei mir ist nicht nur die Darmwand sondern auch die Blasenwand infiltriert,lt. Prof. Heidenreich wäre eine Op. schon möglich birgt aber das Risiko letzt endlich mit 2 künstlichen Ausgängen
zu leben.Auch Prof. Khantoga sieht eine Op kritisch, vorallem was die Blase betrifft.

Prof. Heidenreich rät ab einem Wert von 5 zu einer Hormontherapie , Prof. Schostak rät ab einem Wert von 10 zu einer intermittierenten Hormtherapie.
Mein PSA-Wert lag am Tage vor der OP bei 2,89 , jetzt 7 Wochen nach der Entfernung des Rezidives ein Abfall auf 1,78. Prof. Heidenreich meint der Wert könne durchaus noch weiter abfallen . deswegen sollte man
in 4 - 6 Wochen eine erneute Messung vornehmen.

Gibt es dazu Meinungen ?

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Ich glaube, es wird keinen erkennbaren Unterschied machen, ob Du bei 5 oder 10 beginnst. Da Du ja wohl die Hormontherapie möglichst vermeiden möchtest, kannst Du bei 10 damit beginnen.

----------


## KarlEmagne

Laut dieser Studie kann für Patienten mit PSADT > 6 Monate ein späterer Beginn der ADT nachteilig sein. 




> There was no significant difference in the distribution of patients,  cancer, and treatment characteristics among men with a PSA-DT of <6  versus ≥6 months who started salvage ADT at a PSA level that exceeded  the 3rd quartile (PSA level >12 ng/mL) versus those who did not (Table 1). However, a significantly shorter median survival (4.94 vs 6.78 years; _P_=.02)  was seen in men with a long PSA-DT (≥6 months) and a PSA level >12  ng/mL at the time of salvage ADT compared with ≤12 ng/mL.


In dieser Statistik lag der PSA-Schwellwert bei 12, was nicht heißt, dass es keine Unterschiede zwischen Behandlungsbeginn mit PSA<5 oder PSA>=5 gibt. Ob und wann mit einer ADT begonnen wird, ist natürlich trotzdem eine Frage der Lebensqualität, die jeder selbst beantworten muss.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

die Studie hatte 200 Patienten, das ist leider zu wenig für eine statistisch gesicherte Aussage. Die Autoren schreiben auch selbst, die Studie solle größere Studien vorbereiten. Bis jetzt gibt es leider noch keine Studien mit einer ausreichend großen Zahl an Teilnehmern.

Georg

----------


## por991

Doch gibt es , es gibt  eine abgesicherte Arbeit von Maha Hussain im New England Journal of Medicine mit sehr vielen Patienten. Ich meine es wären über 3000 gewesen.
Diese Info bekam ich von Prof. Schostak.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Da meinte er diese Studie:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3682658/
Darin wurde aber untersucht, ob intermitterende Hormontherapie die gleiche Wirkung hat wie eine kontinuierliche Hormontherapie. Nicht, ob man früh oder spät mit der ADT beginnen soll.

----------


## por991

Georg, 
Du hast recht , da habe ich mich vertan.

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Karl,
> 
> die Studie hatte 200 Patienten, das ist leider zu wenig für eine statistisch gesicherte Aussage. Die Autoren schreiben auch selbst, die Studie solle größere Studien vorbereiten. Bis jetzt gibt es leider noch keine Studien mit einer ausreichend großen Zahl an Teilnehmern.
> 
> Georg


Quelle? Dass eine Sample Size von 200 unzureichend ist für aussagekräftige Statistiken?




> initiating salvage ADT later (PSA level >12 ng/mL, upper quartile)  versus earlier was associated with an increased risk of PCSM (adjusted  HR, 8.84; 95% CI, 1.9939.27; *P=.004*)


Hervorhebung von mir. Das benutzte Stats-Tool behauptete, mit P=0.004 entspreichend 0.4% Wahrscheinlichkeit ist die Statistik bezüglich früherer oder späterer Salvage-ADT nicht aussagekräftig. Oder zu 99.6% ist sie aussagekräftig.




> Prof. Heidenreich rät ab einem Wert von 5 zu einer Hormontherapie ,  Prof. Schostak rät ab einem Wert von 10 zu einer intermittierenten  Hormtherapie.


Und die Professoren Heidenreich und Schostak raten doch auch zur Hormontherapie mit PSA < 12?

----------


## Georg_

Im zweiten Teil der Diskussion in der folgenden Studie werden erforderliche Patientenzahlen für gesicherte Aussagen diskutiert:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3107759/

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Im zweiten Teil der Diskussion in der folgenden Studie werden erforderliche Patientenzahlen für gesicherte Aussagen diskutiert:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3107759/





> For example, if there were no difference in survival between men treated  with 2 years or 1 year of ADT, and we specified that the lower  threshold of survival considered not inferior to the control would be  10% below that seen in S9921, nearly 20,000 patients would be required  for random assignment to have 90% statistical power.


Meinst du das? Da steht, dass bei dieser spezifischen Untersuchung eine Stichprobe von 20k für p=0.1 nötig gewesen wäre. Kann vorkommen; genau dafür drucken Stats-Packs den p-value mit aus.

----------


## MartinWK

"90% statistical power" - was auch immer das heißt. Bei 20.000 Teilnehmern wird es schwieriger, die Nebenbedingungen zu standardisieren. Der Naturforscher würde daraufhin ein Experiment abwandeln, um mit weniger sogar bessere Resultate zu erreichen. Leider geht das in der Medizin meistens nicht. Andererseits leidet man dort unter dem Fluch der hohen Evidenz randomisierter prospektiver Studien. Retrospektiv oder besser beobachtend ("registry") lassen sich mit "Matching" häufig bessere Ergebnisse erreichen, wenn die Nebenbedingungen hinreichend dokumentiert werden (Komorbität, sozialer Status, usw.)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matching_(Statistik)
Der p-Wert ist eine schöne Sache für Doktorarbeiten und einfache Versuchsanordnungen. "Die Zeit" hatte kürzlich dazu einen ausführlichen Artikel, den ich hier gekürzt gefunden habe: https://www.zeit.de/2019/14/forschung-ergebnisse-p-wert

----------


## KarlEmagne

> "90% statistical power" - was auch immer das heißt. Bei 20.000 Teilnehmern wird es schwieriger, die Nebenbedingungen zu standardisieren. Der Naturforscher würde daraufhin ein Experiment abwandeln, um mit weniger sogar bessere Resultate zu erreichen. Leider geht das in der Medizin meistens nicht. Andererseits leidet man dort unter dem Fluch der hohen Evidenz randomisierter prospektiver Studien. Retrospektiv oder besser beobachtend ("registry") lassen sich mit "Matching" häufig bessere Ergebnisse erreichen, wenn die Nebenbedingungen hinreichend dokumentiert werden (Komorbität, sozialer Status, usw.)
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matching_(Statistik)
> Der p-Wert ist eine schöne Sache für Doktorarbeiten und einfache Versuchsanordnungen. "Die Zeit" hatte kürzlich dazu einen ausführlichen Artikel, den ich hier gekürzt gefunden habe: https://www.zeit.de/2019/14/forschung-ergebnisse-p-wert


90% statistical power heißt, wenn ich mich recht an meine Statistikkurse erinnere, dass ein aus der Statistik abgeleiteter Messwert zu 90% nicht reiner Zufall war. In der Ökonomie strebt man üblicherweise 95% p<=0.05 an. Ein Anfängerfehler zu glauben, ein Wert mit p=0.05 sei zu 95% richtig. Zufallsschwankungen in Messwerten können von der Statistik-Software abgeschätzt werden, nicht aber fehlerhafte Annahmen im Versuch.

Ein nettes Beispiel der Nutzen von Krankenhausbehandlungen. Eine Studie will untersuchen, ob Krankenhausbehandlungen gesünder oder kränker machen. Patienten können sich zum Beispiel Infektionen zuziehen, die schlimmer sind als die behandelte Krankheit, oder Operationen können fehlschlagen. Vergliche man den Gesundheitszustand von Patienten mit und ohne Krankenhausbehandlung, würde man Patienten mit Krankenhausbehandlung einen durchschnittlich schlechteren Gesundheitszustand attestieren. Sind Krankenhausbehandlungen deswegen schädlich? Nicht unbedingt, denn ein effizientes System sollte nur die kränkeren Patienten stationär behandeln und man kann nicht erwarten, dass diese nach der Behandlung gesünder sind als Patienten, die nie im Krankenhaus behandelt wurden. Ein direkter Vergleich der Gesundheit mit und ohne Krankenhausbehandlung führt also zu falschen Ergebnissen, egal wie gross die Stichprobe ist.

Im Umkehrschluss sollte man aber Studien nicht schon deswegen zurückweisen, weil die Stichprobe kleiner war, als man es sich vielleicht gewünscht hätte.

----------


## Georg_

Karl,

wenn ein Arzneimittel zugelassen werden soll, macht man erst eine Phase II Studie mit ca. 200 oder 300 Patienten und dann eine Phase III Studie mit über Tausend Patienten. Nur auf der Basis einer Phase III Studie kann ein Medikament zugelassen werden. Es kommt vor, dass die Phase II Studie zeigt, dass das Mittel sehr gut wirkt und die Phase III Studie keinen Vorteil für das Mittel zeigt. Dann tut mir selbst die reiche Pharmafirma leid, dass soviel Geld versenkt wurde.

Von daher ist eine Studie mit 200 Patienten besser als keine Studie, aber gesicherte Schlüsse kann man daraus nicht ziehen. Besser, wenn es mehrere solche Studien gibt, die zum vergleichbaren Ergebnis kommen und möglichst keine, die zu einem gegenteiligen Ergebnis kommt.

Georg

----------


## KarlEmagne

Ab welchem PSA man ins Richards Lage mit ADT anfangen soll, wissen wir dann immer noch nicht. Auch die Studie, deren technische Validität wir diskutieren sagt lediglich, dass irgendwo über 12 die Überlebenszeiten schlechter werden als irgendwo darunter, wenn keine Heilung mehr möglich ist und PSADT>6mo. Ich denke aber schon, dass es einen eventuell auch individuell unterschiedlichen PSA-Grenzwert geben wird. Kann ja auch für mich mal wichtig werden, fingers crossed!

----------


## por991

Hallo,
hätte es bei mir Sinn dei Hormontherapie zu überspringen , und mit einer RLT-Therapie anzufangen ? Prof. Baum in Bad Berka sähe eine Option bei mir,möchte sich aber meinen Verlauf noch mal genauer ansehen.
Gibt es dazu Meinungen ?

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, Du solltest ein Profil anlegen und Deinen Therapieverlauf etwas schildern. Sonst kann man schlecht dazu Stellung nehmen.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg , 
mein Profil ist erstellt.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

jetzt verstehe ich Deine Ausgangsfrage besser: "bei mir ist nicht nur die Darmwand sondern auch die Blasenwand  infiltriert, lt. Prof. Heidenreich wäre eine Op. schon möglich birgt aber  das Risiko letztendlich mit 2 künstlichen Ausgängen zu leben."

Das Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen! 

In Deinem Profil schreibst Du: "Leider zeigte sich eine diffuse mikroskopische Infiltration im Bereich der Rektumsvorderwand sowie auch im Bereich der Blasenhinterwand." Wurde dies durch Gewebeproben bei der Operation von Prof. Heidenreich festgestellt oder mit einem PSMA PET/CT?

Ich frage mich auch auf Grund welcher Daten Prof. Baum in Bad Berka Deine Situation beurteilt. Normalerweise spricht er erst mit Dir, nachdem bei ihm ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht wurde.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich diese Fragen stelle, aber sonst muss man zuviel vermuten. Und Deine Situation ist nicht einfach zu beurteilen. Jedenfalls hätte ich nicht einen PSA Wert von 1,78 erwartet, nachdem Prof. Heidenreich das Rezidiv entfernt hat.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
das Risiko gehe ich auch nicht ein, Prof.Heidenreich hat mir  ja auch abgeraten.

Die  mikroskopische Infiltration der Darm u. Blasenwand war im PSMA-PET  nicht sichtbar, es wurde vor der OP. eine PSMA-Markierung gesetzt, und  mit der Sonde geortet. Prof. Heidenreich
sprach auch von sichtbaren Verästlungen. 

Über  meinen Verlauf habe ich Prof. Baum in Bad Berka per  E-mail informiert ,  er benötigt jezt noch das letzte PSMA-PET , sowie alleärztlichen  Unterlagen in Kopie. Diese werde ich
ihm noch zusenden.  

Hätte  mir natürlich auch einen niedriegeren Wert gewünscht , einen weiterer  Abfall ist ja , lt. Prof Heidenreich nicht ausgeschlossen.

Er  sieht auch aufgrund der mikroskopischen Infiltration derzeit keine  überstürzte Handlungsnotwendigkeit, auch besteht keine Gefahr einer  rasanten Filialisierung oder raschen Progression,
die zu einer  lokalen Symtomatik führt. Mit einer systemische Androgendeprivation  könne ich warten , bis der PSA-Wert ca. 5 ng/ml erreicht habe.

Mein  Urologe rät mir sofort mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen , das  erzählt er schon seit Okt. 2013. In der Hitze des Gefechts letzte Woche  drohte er mir auch , mir keinen PSA-Wert
mehr zu messen , wenn ich  nicht sofort mit einer Hormontherapie beginne würde,ausserdem hätte ich  ja Metastasen -( ich frage mich nur wo ???).Letztendlich  beruhigte sich  die Lage
wieder, es wird abgewartet.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

Du schreibst: "Die  mikroskopische Infiltration der Darm u. Blasenwand war im PSMA-PET  nicht sichtbar". Dann wird Dir Prof. Baum derzeit nicht helfen können, mit der PRLT kann man nur behandeln, was auch im PSMA PET/CT aufleuchtet. Dort setzen die Liganden an, mit geringerem Umfang auch bei anderem Gewebe.

Vielleicht kannst Du Deinen Urologen mit Verweis auf Punkt 6.16 der Leitlinie beruhigen: "Die hormonablative Therapie ist beim PSA-Rezidiv oder bei PSA-Progression keine Standardtherapie." An diesen Punkt der Leitlinie hält sich aber kaum ein Urologe. Wenn der PSA Wert steigt, wird Hormontherapie gemacht. Man befürchtet, dass der Patient sonst durch den steigenden PSA Wert beunruhigt ist.

Die Empfehlung von Prof. Heidenreich würde ich grundsätzlich unterstützen, man kann auch erst bei einem PSA Wert von 10 mit der Hormontherapie beginnen. Die Empfehlung geht davon aus, dass man im Moment nichts gegen diese Infiltration mit einer Operation oder Bestrahlung unternehmen kann. Es ist allerdings unbefriedigend jetzt abzuwarten, in wie weit diese Tumorzellen und andere, die man noch nicht gesehen hat, wachsen.

Es ist aber so, dass ein Teil der Tumorzellen durch eine Hormontherapie abgetötet wird. Bildgebend erkennt man daher ein Schrumpfen von Tumorgewebe. Wenn Du etwas gegen diese Infiltration unternehmen willst, so würde ich eine intermittierende Hormontherapie beginnen. D.h. jetzt sechs Monate z.B. Degarelix in Kombination mit Bicalutamid einsetzen. Damit sollte sich ein Teil der Tumorzellen verabschieden. Dann kannst Du warten bis ein PSA Wert von 5 oder 10 erreicht wird. Dies kann dann einige Jahre dauern.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo,
mein neuer Psa-Wert liegt vor eine  weiterer Anstieg innerhalb 3 Monate von 1,78 auf 2,9. 
Graviola-Extract sowie Salvestrole 2000Punkte konnten den Anstieg nicht bremsen.

Mein Urologe will mich jetzt natürlich wieder sehen ,schon beim letztem Gespräch hat er gedroht
mir keinen Psa-Wert mehr zu messen wenn ich nicht bereit bin sofort  mit der Spritze anzufangen.

Ich möchte erst ab einem Psa-Wert von 10 anfangen, und das mit einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie.
Natürlich würde ich erst am liebsten bei Beschwerden beginnen , ob das sinnvoll wäre?

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

ich stelle hier mal die Seite aus der Leitlinie ein, kannst Du ja Deinem Urologen mitbringen. Die vorliegenden Studien konnten keine Verbesserung des Gesamtüberlebens feststellen, wenn man früh mit der ADT begonnen hat. Daher diese Empfehlung. Man kann warten, bis Schmerzen auftreten, das wäre mir aber zu spät. Ich würde durch Bestrahlungen der Metastasen den PSA Wert vorher immer wieder herunterdrücken.

Georg

Die NICE Leitlinie ist die englische Prostatakrebs-Leitlinie.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,
vielen Dank fürs Einstellen.

Da mir dieser Anstieg doch zu krass war, habe ich mich entschlossen den PSA- Wert noch mal beim Hausarzt bestimmen zu lassen.
heute habe ich den neuen Wert vom 07..08.2019  erhalten 2,29 !!!!!!! ( Labor Ingelheim ) gegenüber 2,9 vom 1,8.19  beim Urologen.

Vor etwa 3 Jahren
gab es bei meinem Urologen schon mal ein falsches Ergebnis statt 0,24 wurde mir ein Wert von 7,4 genannt. Nach einer langen Diskussion
wurde der Fehler dann doch eingeräumt, der Wert betrug 0,24.

Wie schon erwähnt versucht mir mein Urologe seit 2013 mit aller Gewalt eine Hormontherapie aufzudrängeln , langsam komme ich auf seltsame Gedanken.
mittlerweile denke ich auch darüber nach den Urologen zuwechseln.

Richard

----------


## MartinWK

Das PSA lasse ich immer beim gleichen Labor bestimmen. Das hat eine Ambulanz, bei der man sich Blut abnehmen lassen kann, wenn mein Arzt in Urlaub ist oder es räumlich/zeitlich gerade paßt.

----------


## Georg_

Mein Urologe hat ein eigenes Labor in seiner Gemeinschaftspraxis und da geht es auch schon mal schief. Sein PSA Wert ist auch immer um 0,3 höher als im Krankenhaus.

----------


## por991

Hallo,
meine neuen Werte liegen vor.

Alte Werte-   Urologe -  01-08-2019   PSA - 2,92
                   Arzt -       07-08-2019   PSA - 2,29

Neue Werte  Arzt-        07-11-2019    PSA-  3,57
                   Urologe    13-11-2019    PSA-  5,27  


Wie ich schon erwähnte versucht mir mein Urologe seit
6 Jahren eine Hormontherapie zu verordnen, sind diese 
extremen Schwankungen normal ? Habe langsam Zweifel
bei den Messungen bei meinem Urologen, lasse morgen früh
nochmal beim Arzt messen.
Erwähnen wollte ich noch,  das das ich mich die letzten 2 Monate
nur von Rohkost ernährt habe , auch ein 5-tägiges Wasserfasten
habe ich auch hinter mir , gebracht hat es NICHTS !

----------


## Georg_

Mein Urologe hat ein eigenes Labor in seiner Praxisgemeinschaft. Da habe ich auch schon zweimal falsche PSA Ergebnisse bekommen. Ein Anstieg von 2,0 innerhalb einer Woche ist höchstwahrscheinlich falsch.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
mein neuer Wert von heute 4,47 (3,57 am 7.11.19 )  Ärztehaus.
Alkalisachen Phosphate liegen bei 57, ich denke Knochenmetastassen dürften keine da sein ? 

Der Anstieg ist doch rasant , obwohl der Wert unter dem Wert des Urologen liegt.
Macht es Sinn jetzt noch mit der von mir so gefürchteten Hormontherapie zu warten,
mein Ziel war eigentlich bis 10 zu warten. 
Was könnte ich noch tun,  PSMA-PET ,Radiolandentherapie etc.
Ich bin geschockt .

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Der Wert ist niedriger als beim Urologen, die Labors haben erhebliche Unterschiede. Wenn ich von 3,57-7.11 bis 4,47-20.11 rechne ergibt dies 40 Tage Verdopplungszeit. Den PSA Wert von 10 hättest Du also in ca. 1,3 Monaten erreicht.

Bei so einem so schnellen Anstieg halte ich eine oder zwei Knochenmetastasen für möglich. Wenn Du weiter mit lokalen Therapien den PSA Anstieg reduzieren willst, wäre jetzt ein PSMA PET/CT angezeigt um die Ursache für den Anstieg zu finden. An Hand des Befundes kann man weiter planen. Bis man eine Therapie einleiten kann, wird der PSA Wert weiter deutlich steigen. Eine Hormontherapie mit weniger Nebenwirkungen wäre 150 mg Bicalutamid. Mein Urologe kannte dies nicht, ich habe die Seite aus der Leitlinie ihm vorgelegt.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

150mg Bicalutamid Monotherapie bei Knochenmetastasen - mutig Georg, würde ich nicht empfehlen!

----------


## Georg_

Ja, Andi, da hast Du sicher nicht unrecht. Ich habe mich von: "mit der von mir so gefürchteten Hormontherapie" leiten lassen. Das Bicalutamid sollte erstmal genommen werden bis man die Ergebnisse des PSMA PET/CTs mit verschiedenen Ärzten besprochen und sich für einen Weg entschieden hat, einen Termin für die Behandlung bekommen hat und diese durchgeführt wurde. Das wird ja einige Monate dauern und wenn man dann keine Hormontherapie macht ist der PSA Wert über 50 ng/ml. Auch kein Todesurteil, wird aber Arzt und Patient in Aufregung versetzen. Ansonsten kann man natürlich jederzeit mit einer Spritze Leuprorelin anfangen wie wahrscheinlich alle Ärzte empfehlen werden.

Georg

----------


## lutzi007

> Der Wert ist niedriger als beim Urologen, die Labors haben erhebliche Unterschiede. Wenn ich von 3,57-7.11 bis 4,47-20.11 rechne ergibt dies 40 Tage Verdopplungszeit. Den PSA Wert von 10 hättest Du also in ca. 1,3 Monaten erreicht.
> 
> Bei so einem so schnellen Anstieg halte ich eine oder zwei Knochenmetastasen für möglich. Wenn Du weiter mit lokalen Therapien den PSA Anstieg reduzieren willst, wäre jetzt ein PSMA PET/CT angezeigt um die Ursache für den Anstieg zu finden. An Hand des Befundes kann man weiter planen. Bis man eine Therapie einleiten kann, wird der PSA Wert weiter deutlich steigen. Eine Hormontherapie mit weniger Nebenwirkungen wäre 150 mg Bicalutamid. Mein Urologe kannte dies nicht, ich habe die Seite aus der Leitlinie ihm vorgelegt.
> 
> Georg


Hallo Richard,
der Vorschlag von Georg gefällt mir ganz gut. So wäre schon ein Maßnahme getroffen. Die ADT mit z.B. Leuprorelin könnte man dann ja immer noch nachschieben.
Ich bin jetzt schon fast 1 Jahr in der ADT und fühle mich zur Zeit ziemlich gut. Aber die Angst vor der ADT wegen der vielen Nebenwirkungen kann ich gut verstehen.
Lutz

----------


## por991

Hallo,
mein neuer heutiger Psa-Wert gemessen beim Arzt liegt jetzt bei 9,34 , dieser hat sich jetzt innerhalb von 3 Monaten etwas mehr als verdoppelt ( Letzter Wert 4,47 )
Die alkalischen Phospate liegen bei -62- , ich denke Knochenmetastasen dürften keine da sein.
 Morgen wird nochmal beim Urologen gemessen, er wollte  ab -8- mit Bicalutamid anfangen, mit der Spritze will ich noch warten.
Trotz Darm u. Blasenwandinfiltrierung , bin ich am Überlegen nochmal ein Psma-Pet machen zu lassen , um eventuelle neue Baustellen fokal angehen zu können um die Tumormasse zu senken.
Mein Kurkumaextract den ich auf täglich 8 gramm erhöht habe ,und die Vitamin -D- Erhöhung haben leider nichts gebracht , sowie auch mein voriger Verzicht auf Zucker und Kohlehydrate .

Richard

----------


## ursus47

[QUOTE=por991;123283]
Mein Kurkumaextract den ich auf täglich 8 gramm erhöht habe ,und die Vitamin -D- Erhöhung haben leider nichts gebracht , sowie auch mein voriger Verzicht auf Zucker und Kohlehydrate .
Meine Meinung kennt man hier
sorry
Gruss Urs

----------


## por991

welche Meinung ?

[QUOTE=ursus47;123288]


> Mein Kurkumaextract den ich auf täglich 8 gramm erhöht habe ,und die Vitamin -D- Erhöhung haben leider nichts gebracht , sowie auch mein voriger Verzicht auf Zucker und Kohlehydrate .
> Meine Meinung kennt man hier
> sorry
> Gruss Urs

----------


## por991

Hallo,
heute war ich bei meinem Urologen , da lag der Psa -Wert bei 11,8 , tage vorher im Ärztehaus bei 9,34.
Bei meinem Urologen liegen die Messwerte  immer wesentlich höher , ist das normal ?
Mitte März wird in Heidelberg nochmal ein Psma-Pet gemacht, wozu mir auch Prof. Heidenreich geraten hat.
Leider ist vorher kein Termin zubekommen, von der Kassenleistung ist in Heidelberg nichts bekannt.
Kosten lagen vor einem Jahr bei 1134 Euro, jetzt 1300 Euro.  
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Möglichkeiten um die Tumormasse zu veringern, bevor ich mit der Hormontherapie beginne.

Richard

----------


## MartinWK

Irgendwie scheint das "normal" zu sein. Nur bei "unter der Nachweisgrenze" sind sich alle ziemlich einig. Verstehen kann ich das nicht, selbst verschiedene Meßverfahren oder Laborprozeduren sollten so geeicht sein, dass sie nur einige % abweichen. Vielleicht läßt der eine oder andere Arzt die Probe einige Tage neben dem Kühlschrank stehen - dann kann etwas PSA verschwinden.

----------


## tritus59

PSA Immunoassays (= Messmethoden, welche hochspezifische Antikörper zum Aufspüren des PSA im Blut verwenden) lassen sich nicht so einfach eichen.

Es gibt zwar internationale PSA Referenzmaterialen (WHO, NISBC), an denen die Testhersteller ihre Tests "eichen". Für genau diese Präparat funktioniert das auch einigermassen, wenn man genau dieses Referenzmaterial nimmt. Ist aber die Testmethode unterschiedlich (vor allem andere Antikörper, Inkubationszeiten, Verdünnung der Probe im Testsystem, und, und) dann muss es unterschiedliche Ergebnisse für verschiedene Männer geben. Grund: Das PSA im Blut von verschiedenen Individuen präsentiert sich für die unterschiedlichen Antikörper nie genau gleich wie im sog. Referenzmaterial. Stichwort: PSA gebunden, PSA frei, Vorläuferproteine des PSA, sogar das PSA selber aus BPH oder PCA ist nicht identisch, unterschiedliche Glykosilierungen, sogar die Aminosäuresequenz ist wohl nicht 100% identisch.

Tatsache ist aber, solange Hersteller nicht genau identische Testmethoden verwenden, werden diese nie so genau standardisiert werden können, wie das eigentlich wünschenswert wäre. Dafür durften sich früher bei meiner noch aktiven Zeit viele sog. Experten jährlich in noblen Kurorten zu sog. Standardisierungskonferenzen treffen, oft gesponsort von Pharma, welche gleich auch noch für die Medikamente Werbung machen durften.  

Heinrich

----------


## MartinWK

Heinrich, auf deine kompetente Antwort habe ich spekuliert!
Es liegt also einerseits an den verschiedenen Verfahren/Antikörpern, die zur Detektion eingesetzt werden. Gut, da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man sich auf ein Verfahren einigt und das als Norm definiert und die anderen umrechnet. Aber andererseits ist das PSA-Molekül verschiedener Männer auch nicht gleich? Das verkompliziert die Sache. Aber es muß doch möglich sein, sagen wir mal 1000 Männer auszuwählen und im Laufe von einigen Jahren Blutproben zu nehmen und jeweils alle Verfahren anzuwenden. Dann könnten die Abweichungen statistisch aufbereitet werden. Eine Abweichung von 25-30% wie bei Richard kommt mir sehr hoch vor, und der Basiswert ist zudem noch moderat.
In der Praxis müssen wir also mindestens eine Spanne von +/-15% annehmen, wenn wir PSA-Werte von 2 Männern vergleichen? Oder wenn derselbe Mann das Labor wechselt? PSA wäre dann ein schlechter Prädiktor hauptsächlich aufgrund des Meßfehlers. Dass PCa mal mehr, mal weniger PSA ausschüttet ist dann nachrangig - oder kann man das überhaupt mit Sicherheit sagen?
 PSA<10 oder >10 hätte zudem therapeutische Konsequenzen (low risk ... high risk) bei Erstdiagnose.

----------


## tritus59

Martin, danke erstmal für das nette Kompliment. 

Bei diesem Thema wird es sehr rasch sehr technisch. Will dennoch versuchen eine hoffentlich allgemeinverständliche Antwort hier zu geben, aber auch kein Lehrbuch schreiben. Für Interessierte an mehr Details über PSA Messungen, WHO Standardisierungen und Vergleiche zwischen Testmethoden sei auf dieses Dokument verwiesen, das genau beschreibt, wie der neue PSA WHO Standard getestet wurde.

Also: PSA in Mann A ist nicht identisch mit PSA in Mann B. Dies verunmöglicht eine genaue Standardisierung, weil die bisherigen Tests auf hochspezifischen Antikörpern beruhen, welche sich an gewisse Regionen des PSA binden. Diese Regionen sind aber je nach Mann mehr oder weniger gut zugänglich für die Antikörper.
Ein Immunoassay kann nicht unterscheiden zwischen viel PSA das schwach an die Antikörper bindet, und wenig PSA das stark an die Antikörper bindet, welche im Test verwendet werden.

Eigentlich ist deshalb schon die Angabe ng/mL falsch für Biomarker, wie das PSA eines ist. Biomarker, welche nur durch Immunoassay nachgewiesen werden können, zeichnen sich u.a. dadurch aus, dass die absolute Konzentration gar keine grosse Rolle spielt. Der zeitliche Verlauf ist vor allem massgebend! 

Ich kann deshalb nur wiederholen, was vorgängig auch immer wieder gesagt wurde. Wenn man den PSA Verlauf möglichst gut beobachten will, muss man beim gleichen Labor bleiben und hoffen, dass es nicht klammheimlich die Messmethode wechselt. Es gibt sogar auch Unterschiede zwischen PSA Resultaten mit den gleichen Reagenzien des gleichen Herstellers aber auf verschiedenen automatisierten Geräten.

Ok, habe doch mehr ausgeholt wie ursprünglich geplant. Zusammengefasst:
Eine Probe beim gleichen Labor 1 am anderen Tag gemessen: Abweichung von bis zu 15% nicht unüblich (in ca. 1/3 der Fälle)
Verschiedene Labore: Nochmals 10-20% mehr Abweichung möglich (kann auch individuell verschieden sein) zu Labor 1.

Heinrich

----------


## MartinWK

Erstmal Danke für die Erläuterung und den Link. Die hohen Abweichungen zwischen verschiedenen Assays sind aucdh in dieser Studie aus der Praxis bestätigt: "Clinical impact of prostate specific antigen (PSA) inter-assay variability on management of prostate cancer" (2018).



> Eine Probe beim gleichen Labor 1 am anderen Tag gemessen: Abweichung von bis zu 15% nicht unüblich (in ca. 1/3 der Fälle)


Das kommt mir zu hoch vor. Roche gibt für seinen Test eine "Wiederholpräzision" von 1,2 - 1,7% an.
Und dann gibt es noch die "Zwischenpräzision": 1,4% - 3,7%  (Datenblatt für "ElecsysT total PSA").

----------


## tritus59

Ja, da kannst Du recht haben, dass gute Tests kleinere Streuungen haben. Aber Zahlen, welche in den Datenblättern der Testhersteller publiziert werden, sind meist auch viel zu optimistisch. Es werden für solche Bestimmungen 3-fach oder gar 6-fach  Messungen verwendet, was nachher für eine Routineprobemessungen nie so gemacht wird.

Insofern sind die Präzisionsdaten sehr geschönt bzw. so in der Praxis nicht zu erreichen (eigene Erfahrungen). Die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen. Aber eben, man kann mit diesen Unpräzisionen beim PSA gut leben. Es wird ja die ganze PSA Früherkennungsdiagnostik in Frage gestellt, und das nicht wegen unterschiedlichen Testverfahren.

----------


## Michi1

Darum halte ich nichts davon wenn die PSA Werte mit 3 Stellen hinter dem Koma angegeben werden. Mir reicht es wenn der niedrigste Wert <0,07 ist. Dieser Wert ist beruhigender als wenn es immer wieder unterhalb diesen wertes schwankt und mir mitgeteilt wird.

----------


## Jacono

Ich lasse meinen PSA immer direkt in einem Berliner zentralen Laborinstitut messen. Dort erfolgt auch die Blutabnahme.  Der Meßbereich geht bis runter auf 0,01ng/ml. Da auch skeptisch, habe ich mehrfach zum selben Zeitpunkt erstellte Proben messen lassen und tue das weiterhin. Das ergab nie Abweichungen von mehr als 0,01. Also dort scheint es zumindest gut zu funktionieren. Dann ist dann auch eine genauere Steuerung der AHT möglich. Ob das jeder möchte oder wirklich notwendig ist, muss hier nicht diskutiert werden. Aber es beruhigt und verunsichert vor allem nicht. Hoffnung, dass ein zu hoher Wert vielleicht eine Fehlmessung ist, keimt so nie auf.

----------


## por991

Hallo,

gestern war ich in Heidelberg , das PSMA-PET zeigte 7 befallene Lymphknoten , keine Knochenmetastasen. In dem sehr kurzen Gespräch konnte ich nicht erfahren wo diese sitzen, mit dem Satz des Arztes , so ich muss jetzt weiter, war das Gespräch beendet.
Rat des Arztes mit einer Hormontherapie eventuell kombiniert mit einer Chemo, eine Chemo werde ich vorerst nicht machen lassen.
Ich habe schon Kontakt zu Prof. Heidenreich aufgenommen, er will sich die Unterlagen anschauen und dann eine Empfehlung abgeben.
Die Anzahl der befallenen Lymphknoten hat mich überrascht, ob da noch ein Eingriff möglich ist, hoffe es , habe aber Bedenken.

Richard

----------


## WernerE

Moin Richard,

Du wirst vermutlich um eine ADT nicht herumkommen. So bedauerlich das auch ist. Aber sprich erst mal mit dem Professor. Nur wird an 7 befallene Lymphknoten kaum jemand rangehen. Oft sitzen die für OP und Bestrahlung ungünstig. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Bei mir waren sieben Lymphknoten nach einem Lu177 Zyklus verschwunden. War aber ein Kampf diese Behandlung zu bekommen.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
wie lange liegt den die Behandlung zurück , ist Dein PSA-Wert seitdem wieder gestiegen ? Oft kommen ja die Metastasen wieder zurück, 
ich denke halt auch , das diese Therapie weniger Nebenwirkungen hat,als eine andauernde Hormontherapie  . 

Da ich gesetzlich versichert bin , dürfte es besonders schwer sein, eine Kostenzusage zu bekommen, da noch keine
Hormontherapie gemacht worden ist.Zur Not muss es halt aus eigener Tasche bezahlt werden

Habe die Radiolandentherpie in Heidelberg auch angesprochen, wo mir auch gesagt wurde das man damit den Krebs eine gewisse Zeit zurückdrängen kann,
aber keine Heilung erreichen kann. Auch kann diese Behandlung nicht beliebig oft gemacht werden
Wie hast Du denn gegenüber Deiner Krankenkasse argumentiert, das die Kosten übernommen worden sind?  

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Die Behandlung ist jetzt über ein Jahr her und der PSA Wert steigt auch. Allerdings sind mit einem PSMA PET/CT noch keine neuen Metastasen sichtbar.

Meine PKV hat es bezahlt. Ich glaube aber, dass ich da nur irgendwie durchgeschlüpft bin. Das Krankenhaus hat direkt mit der Kasse abgerechnet.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, das Krankenhaus hat also vorher keine Kostenübernahmerklärung der PKV verlangt? Dann haben die entweder eine Art, das abzurechnen, die die PKV im Dunklen läßt oder die PKV hat die Belege nur durch den Computer bearbeiten lassen und der fand keine Unstimmigkeit oder zu hohe Beträge. Wie teuer ist denn so ein Zyklus?
Bei hohen Beträgen ein ziemliches Risiko für die Klinik (ohne deine Solvenz anzweifeln zu wollen!), das sich rein privatwirtschaftlich finazierte Einrichtungen kaum leisten werden.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

man sagte mir, ab 2019 sei keine Kostenübernahmeerklärung mehr erforderlich. Was die Behandlung gekostet hat, weiß ich nicht, die Rechnung habe ich nicht gesehen. Ich musste beim Krankenhaus eine Reihe von Formularen ausfüllen, da wird sicher irgendwo drin stehen, dass ich die Rechnung selbst zu bezahlen habe, wenn das Krankenhaus das Geld von der Krankenkasse nicht bekommt.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo,
habe  eben meinen Befund von Heidelberg bekommen.

Lymphknoten 
Multifokale abdoninelle , parailiakale und pevine lymphonodale Metasierung, exemplarisch
- Abdominell auf Höhe LWK 5 SUVmax 13,08
- Parailical SUVmax 33,66
- Pelvin links SUVmax 18,34

könnte mir jemand den Befund genauer erklären.

Richard

----------


## MartinWK

Es wurden von den diversen befallenen Lymphknoten 3 beispielhaft genannt:
- Bauchraum in Höhe Lendenwirbel 5
- Hauptschlagader
- im Becken.
SUVmax-Werte sind eindeutig, kein Zweifel möglich.

----------


## por991

Danke Martin , 

gebe es ausser einer Hormontherapie , bei dieser Vielzahl eventuell noch Behandlungsmöglichkeiten ?

----------


## Barnold

Da kämen u.a. eine Chemotherapie oder eine Radioligandtherapie mit 177Lu und/oder 225Ac in Frage. 

Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Lymphknoten im Becken sind an sich nicht bedrohlich, aber der steigende PSA Wert macht jedem Arzt und Patient Sorgen. Ginge mir auch so. Wie Barnold sagte, könnte man eine Lu177 Therapie machen, aber fraglich, ob man jemanden findet, der dies bei hormonsensitiven Patienten durchführt. Eventuell entweder in Wiesbaden oder München. In Kanada läuft eine Studie, da werden bis zu 10 Metastasen mit Cyberknife Bestrahlung beseitigt. Das würde bei Dir den PSA Wert ohne ADT herunterbringen, ist natürlich aber keine Heilung. In Deutschland wirst Du keinen finden, der das macht.

----------


## por991

Hallo, 
heute hatte ich ein besonderes Erlebnis.
Mein Urologe hat mich heute angerufen , und sagte der Befund aus Heidelberg wäre da.
Ich sagte Ihm, das ich diesen auch bekommen habe und an Prof. Heidenreich weitergeleitet habe,
und noch auf seine  Empfehlung warte.Sollte es keine operativen Möglichkeiten mehr geben, könne
man mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen .
Er sagte: Gehen Sie zum Heidenreich , lassen Sie mich in Ruhe , und legte aus.
Ich muss sagen . ich wehre mich schon seit fast 7 Jahren gegen eine Hormontherapie , gab deswegen auch immer wieder Differenzen.
Ich dieses Verhalten normal.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, er möchte nicht mit Dir darüber diskutieren, ob Prof. Heidenreich oder er die richtige Empfehlung geben. Er wollte Dir wohl sagen, was jetzt zu tun ist und hatte nicht damit gerechnet, dass Du schon Prof. Heidenreich eingeschaltet hast.

----------


## MartinWK

Richard, wie kann das noch "dein" Urologe sein? Natürlich hat der Arzt das Recht, eine Therapie abzulehnen und falls du in der PKV bist auch einen Patienten (außer in Notsituationen). Dieser Arzt hat das Behandlungsverhältnis - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - stillos beendet. Er sieht sich mehr als Erzieher denn als Therapeut. Und vielleicht vertraut er seiner Kompetenz nicht ausreichend; der Patient als Entscheider nervt ihn dabei nur, aber der Professor bedroht ihn.
Sollte auf seiner Abschlußrechnung "telefonische Beratung 27.02.2020" stehen, würde ich das herauskürzen.

----------


## Michi1

Einmal ganz ehrlich, was würdet ihr als URO machen, wenn er anruft und sofort die Antwort bekommt, dass ein anderer Arzt oder Prof. schon mit der Behandlung weiter macht. Mit einer solchen Antwort ist er doch schon raus aus dem Fall. Was könnte er nun tun?

----------


## MartinWK

Michi, vielleicht konnte vor 300 Jahren noch ein Arzt alles über seinen Beruf wissen. Danach war Teamarbeit erforderlich. Nicht bei Fußpilz oder Schnupfen!
Ich bin sowohl froh als auch vorsichtig, wenn meine Kunden sich selbst viele Gedanken machen oder andere Fachleute zu Rate ziehen. Froh, weil das Ergebnis am Ende besser ist, wenn der Kunde mitdenkt und mitarbeitet (das mag anstrengender sein als wenn einer einfach alles schluckt, was man ihm liefert, aber nerviger ist es, monatelang ein verhunztes Projekt zu bearbeiten), und weil ich mehr über die Bedürfnisse der Kunden erfahre und eventuell von den anderen Fachleuten etwas lerne; vorsichtig, weil kritische Kunden schnell erkennen, wenn ich einen Fehler mache oder nicht die ausreichende Kompetenz habe.

----------


## Michi1

Ich wollte damit nur fragen wie ein Arzt reagieren soll, wenn er damit konfrontiert wird das ein anderer weitermacht und seine Meinung nicht mehr nötig ist. Genau so hab ich das verstanden. Eine Zweitmeinung ist ja o.k aber man sollte dann keinen vor den Kopf stoßen.

----------


## por991

Michi,

ich habe nicht geschrieben das ein anderer Arzt die Behandlung meines Urologen fortführt, es geht um die genaue Auswertung des Psma-Pet-Ct,
durch meinen letzten Operateur. In dem sehr kurzen Gespräch mit dem Arzt in Heidelberg  wurden Befunde angesprochen ,die sich im Bericht nicht widerspiegeln.

Ich weis auch nicht ob jeder Urologe ein Psma-Pet-Ct richtig bewerten kann

Sollte sich vielleicht doch noch die Möglichkeit ergeben die befallenen Lymphknoten zu entfernen um den Psa nochmal abzusenken, werde ich diese wahrscheinlich nutzen.
Im Anschluss wird die weitere Behandlung sowieso vom Urologen fortgeführt- 

Übrings ,Deine Kommentare hier Im Forum sind teilweise doch sehr seltsam.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Ich weis auch nicht ob jeder Urologe ein Psma-Pet-Ct richtig bewerten kann


Guten Morgen Richard,

Urologen können das nicht allein erschöpfend beurteilen. Es werden immer die Radiologen Hilfestellung geben müssen. Das ist zumindest das, was ich selbst erlebt habe.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für Deine weiteren Therapieschritte.

Gruß Harald

----------


## carloso

> Ich wollte damit nur fragen wie ein Arzt reagieren soll, wenn er damit konfrontiert wird das ein anderer weitermacht und seine Meinung nicht mehr nötig ist. Genau so hab ich das verstanden. Eine Zweitmeinung ist ja o.k aber man sollte dann keinen vor den Kopf stoßen.


Vertrauen ist gut Kontrolle ist besser. Ich finde es gut das es Zweit und Drittmeinungen gibt, besonders wenn man einer Gesellschaft ist die nur auf Provit aus ist was ich sehr verurteile in Gesundheitssystem, die Früchte kann man jetzt erleben im jetzingen Pandemie.
Auch Ärzte sind nur Menschen mit Fehlern und manche machen gravierende Fehler. Das beste Beispiel habe ich erlebt wo 2 Unikliniken die sich geirrt haben.
Eine Sendung in NDR jeden Dienstag Abenteuer Diagnose sollte man sich anschauen wie Fehlerhaft manche Ärzte Entscheidungen treffen. Deshalb ist ein Gesundes Misstrauen gerechtfertigt.
Gruß Karl

----------


## por991

Hallo 
bei einem Rezidiv bzw. einer Metatasierung werden bei der Auswertung
Daten angegeben zb. SUVmax 31,94 , oder 18,34.
Was bedeuten  die Zahlen , wie werden sie errechnet-

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

vereinfacht gesagt, es ist ein Maßstab "wie hell sie leuchten". Meist ist die Maßeinheit wohl relativ zur Leber angegeben.

Georg

----------


## por991

Danke, Georg

----------


## RalfDm

> Was bedeuten  die Zahlen , wie werden sie errechnet


Das ist im entsprechenden Wikipedia-Eintrag nachzulesen.

Ralf

----------


## por991

> Lymphknoten im Becken sind an sich nicht bedrohlich, aber der steigende PSA Wert macht jedem Arzt und Patient Sorgen. Ginge mir auch so. Wie Barnold sagte, kÃ¶nnte man eine Lu177 Therapie machen, aber fraglich, ob man jemanden findet, der dies bei hormonsensitiven Patienten durchfÃ¼hrt. Eventuell entweder in Wiesbaden oder MÃ¼nchen. In Kanada lÃ¤uft eine Studie, da werden bis zu 10 Metastasen mit Cyberknife Bestrahlung beseitigt. Das wÃ¼rde bei Dir den PSA Wert ohne ADT herunterbringen, ist natÃ¼rlich aber keine Heilung. In Deutschland wirst Du keinen finden, der das macht.


Hallo Georg,
Heute kam die Empfehlung von Professor H., er sagt , ein primÃ¤r operatives Vorgehen zur Resektion der Lymphknoten  ist aus onkologischer Sicht nicht sinnvoll. Er kÃ¶nne zwar alle Metastasenherde operativ entfernen , aufgrund der deutlichen Metastasenlast 
ist jedoch  mit einem raschen Rezidiv nach alleiniger operativer Therapie zu rechnen.

Er rÃ¤t mir zur einer antihormonellen Therapie Ã¼ber einen Zeitraum von 6 Monaten, begonnen werden sollte mit Bicalutamid  150 mg Ã¼ber 7 Tage , nachfolgend kann ein  3 Monats-Depot-PrÃ¤parat zur Absenkung der Testosteron-Serumkozentration
subkutan appliziert werden. Zeigt sich eine signifikante Absenkung des PSA-Wertes um mind, 60 % des initialien  PSA- Wertes , kann Ã¼ber weitere lokale TherapiemaÃnahmen nachgedacht werden .DiesbezÃ¼glich wÃ¤re eine erneute bildgebende Diagnostik
indiziert. Bei nur noch geringer Tumorlast  kann sekundÃ¤r eine operative Resektion der Tumoresiduen  durchgefÃ¼hrt werden.
Mein PSA liegt mittlerweile bei 16 , werde demnÃ¤chst mit der ADT zÃ¤hneknirschend beginnen mÃ¼ssen , Ziel ist es aber die Tumormasse immer gering zu halten , deswegen halte ich an weiteren Therapien fest.
Immerhin habe  ich mich fast  7 Jahre gegen  eine ADT erfolgreich  gewehrt , noch bin ich topfit und fÃ¼hle mich gesund. Das wird sich wahrscheinlich jetzt Ã¤ndern.

Richard  








%

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,



> Professor H., er sagt , ein primär operatives Vorgehen zur Resektion der Lymphknoten ist aus onkologischer Sicht nicht sinnvoll.


  Damit hat er wohl recht. Hier sind einige Vorträge, u.a. von Prof. H., über diese Resektion: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8160#post88160 Eine dauerhafte Kontrolle des Tumors wurde durch die Resektion nicht erreicht.




> Zeigt sich eine signifikante Absenkung des PSA-Wertes um mind, 60 % des initialien PSA- Wertes , kann über weitere lokale Therapiemaßnahmen nachgedacht werden. Diesbezüglich wäre eine erneute bildgebende Diagnostik indiziert. Bei nur noch geringer Tumorlast kann sekundär eine operative Resektion der Tumoresiduen durchgeführt werden.


 Das verstehe ich nicht. Was ist der initiale PSA Wert in Deinem Fall? Jedenfalls wird eine Hormontherapie fast immer den Wert um weit mehr als 60% senken können. Aber wieso ist dann eine operative Resektion angezeigt? Die Hormontherapie stoppt das Tumorwachstum und manche Metastasen schrumpfen um bis zu 30%. Aber weg sind sie dann noch nicht, vielleicht so klein, dass sie nicht mehr feststellbar sind. Dann die sichtbaren zu operieren und anschließend zu warten, bis die nicht sichtbaren Metastasen wieder herangewachsen sind? Das Konzept ist mir unklar.

 Ich glaube die Hormontherapie wird wohl längerfristig angewendet werden. Dazu vielleicht der Beitrag #9 in diesem Thread: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...8052#post78052 Du kannst entsprechend Prof. H. fragen, ob statt sieben Tagen (soll wohl Wochen heißen?) Bicalutamid auch sechs Monate möglich sind und dann erst die Spritze. Vielleicht ist der PSA Wert dann so niedrig, dass man auf die Spritze auch verzichten kann.

 Ich hatte in Deiner Situation mit einem Zyklus Lu177 einen sehr guten Erfolg. Du kannst ja Prof. Baum in Wiesbaden mal besuchen. Bei Amerikanern würde er das sofort machen, aber bei deutschen Patienten orientiert er sich lieber an der Leitlinie. Du musst Dich dann durchsetzen können.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,

ich sehe das so , das zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ein Eingriff, wegen der vielen Lymhpknotenmetastasen keinen Sinn macht, da mit einem raschen Rezidiv zu rechnen wäre. Ich denke ,wenn nur noch eine minimale Tumorlast vorliegt ,das es der Operateur auch einfacher hat, theoretisch könnte er ja alle entfernen. Die noch sichtbaren Lymhknoten konnte man später entfernen , bis die unsichtbaren wieder erscheinen, und wieder eine gewisse Grösse haben, kann ja eine wieder eine gewisse Zeit dauern , und darum geht es mir, immer wieder die Tumormasse verringern ,und nach Möglichkeit Zeit gewinnen. 

Natürlich würde ich lieber mit Bicalutamid anfangen , nach meiner OP im letzten Jahr war das auch der Vorschlag von Prof. H. Mein neuer Urologe der mit Prof. H . befreundet ist, hat mir von der Einnahme von Bicalutamid abgeraten , weil es angeblich
nichts bringt. lässt mir aber freie Wahl. Gelesen habe ich aber auch , das eine Monotherapie mit Bicalutamid das Krebswachstum bei einem metatasiertem Prostatakrebs  anfeuern kann , und später Abiraterone und Enzalutamid nicht mehr so gut wirken
sollen. Es soll also nur den PSA absenken, die Metastasen aber wachsen weiter. 

Von der LU-177 hat mir Prof. H. zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt abgeraten , hatte vor einem Jahr Kontakt zu Prof. Baum , damals war er noch in Bad Berka. Ich schickte Ihm auch damals meine Unterlagen, für mich wäre es eine Option gewesen, vor einer Hormontherapie , damit zu beginnen. Ich möchte trotzdem erst noch mal abwarten, auch das Problem mit den Speicheldrüsen gibt mir zu denken.

Meinen neuer Termin beim Urologen ist erst am 18 Mai, ob ich noch solange warten kann ???

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

wie oft willst Du Dich denn operieren lassen? Ich halte da mehr von Cyberknife, der sogenannten "Radiochirurgie". Drei Sitzungen und die sichtbaren Metastasen sind behandelt.

Wenn Prof. H. Dir Bicalutamid vorgeschlagen hat, dann kann man das doch machen. Auch wenn die Urologen befreundet sind, hier sind sie unterschiedlicher Auffassung. Ich halte Prof. H. für den größeren "Crack". In meinem Text zu den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie habe ich geschrieben:
>Die deutsche Leitlinie erklärt Von den Antiandrogenen ist lediglich für  Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich die Äqui-Effektivität mit der Orchiektomie  nachgewiesen. >(Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom Punkt 5.71). Den meisten  Ärzten ist diese Leitlinienempfehlung offenbar nicht geläufig. 
Also sagt die Leitlinie genau das Gegenteil davon "dass es nichts bringt". Man muss aber etwas gegen Brustwachstum machen, wenn man Bicalutamid nimmt.

Ich denke, Du kannst bis Mai warten, allerdings ist Dein PSA Wert dann zwischen 20 und 30.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,

Cyberknife habe ich schon lange im Hinterkopf , da ich aber schon mit Protonen bestrahlt wurde , werden sich wahrscheinlich nicht alle Lymhknotenmetastasen  damit beseitigen lassen.
Auch in dem sehr kurzem Heidelberger Gespräch , wurde erwähnt das eine Bestrahlung nicht mehr möglich ist, da es zu viele Metastasen sind.

Gestern war ich wieder bei meinem neuen Urologen, ich bekam ein Rezept für Bicalutamid 150 , und eine Überweisung für die Brustbestrahlung, ausserdem noch den Hinweis das ich mich damit
ausserhalb der Leitlinie bewege. Auf meine Frage, bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen zwischen Tabletten und Spritze , antwortete der Herr Prof.  , die wären etwa gleich. Kann ich nicht ganz glauben.

In drei Monaten will er mich dann wiedersehen , hätte eigentlich gedacht das engmaschiger kontrolliert wird , um die Wirkung von Bicalutamid besser einschätzen zu können.

Bin auch noch am Überlegen meinen Urologen noch mal zu kontaktieren , ob eine Op der Brustdrüsen nicht besser wäre. Auch Erfahrungsberichte über Nebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid würden mich interessieren.

Weiterhin halte ich an meinem Ziel fest , immer wieder lokale Möglichkeiten auszuschöpfen .  


Richard

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

die Anzahl bis drei oder fünf Metastasen wurde mit "klassischer Bildgebung" definiert, d.h. CT bzw. MRT und Knochenszinitgramm. Das PSMA PET/CT gab es damals nicht. Es gibt jetzt schon Stimmen in der Literatur, die sagen diese Bildgebungen sind doch nicht zu vergleichen, bei einem PSMA PET/CT müsste die Grenze doch höher liegen. Daher macht ja Prof. Palma in Kanada eine Studie, in der bis zu 10 Metastasen bestrahlt werden. Das wird aber in Deutschland keiner machen. Für mich bestand die Lösung in einem Lu177 Zyklus.

Ich hatte doch die Stelle in der Leitlinie genannt, wieso wird da behauptet, das wäre nicht leitliniengerecht? Die Nebenwirkungen sind deutlich geringer, Hartmut S berichtet das auch.

Ja, in meinem Papier steht, dass die Bestrahlung nur in ca. 30% der Fälle hilft. Trotzdem wird das bei weitem am häufigsten gemacht. Eine Operation ist da deutlich sicherer. Vielleicht findest Du ja jemanden, der das minimalinvasiv macht. Bicalutamid lässt die Brüste wachsen, stärker als bei einer Spritze. Prof. H. wüsste wahrscheinlich jemanden für die Operation.

Georg

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Richard,

durch die vor fast 20 Jahren durchgeführte DHB (Dreifache Hormonblockade) wuchsen mir nicht nur Brüste,
 es schmerzte auch ziemlich heftig, wenn die Mamillen, selbst nur mit der Zudecke in Berührung kamen. 
Aber das war auszuhalten. Die Brüste sind als optischer Effekt verblieben. Mich stört es nicht.

Es mag sein, dass nun heute so etwas wie ein Gewöhnungsfaktor zu verzeichnen ist?
Denn trotz Bicalutamid 150 mg, das ich schon länger wieder täglich morgens einnehme,
 bislang keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Dir die vergrößerten Brüste und die Schmerzen erspart bleiben,
indem Dir auf die eine oder andere Art von einem Arzt geholfen wird.

Gruß Harald

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,

im St.Josefs-Hospital in Wiesbaden , werden solche Eingriffe ambulant vorgenommen, Low-Road berichtete darüber.
Ich werde nochmal Rücksprache mit meinen Urologen halten.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> 
> durch die vor fast 20 Jahren durchgeführte DHB (Dreifache Hormonblockade) wuchsen mir nicht nur Brüste,
>  es schmerzte auch ziemlich heftig, wenn die Mamillen, selbst nur mit der Zudecke in Berührung kamen. 
> Aber das war auszuhalten. Die Brüste sind als optischer Effekt verblieben. Mich stört es nicht.
> 
> Es mag sein, dass nun heute so etwas wie ein Gewöhnungsfaktor zu verzeichnen ist?
> Denn trotz Bicalutamid 150 mg, das ich schon länger wieder täglich morgens einnehme,
>  bislang keine besonderen Vorkommnisse.
> ...



Hallo Harald ,

natürlich hoffe ich , das ich vom Brustwachstum einschliesslich der Schmerzen verschont werde. Da die Erfolgsrate einer Bestrahlung nicht besonders hoch sein soll , tendiere ich doch eventuell doch zu einer OP.
Werde aber mit meinem Urologen nochmal drüber reden, vereinbart war eigentlich eine Bestrahlung. Er müsste mir ja dann auch eine neue Überweisung ausstellen.
Wie ich bei Dir herauslese , gab es ausser dem Wachstum und der Schmerzen keine Probleme, oder ? 

Gruss Richard

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Am 18.2.15 Beginn der Hormonbehandlung mit Bicalutamid 150 / Tag
> 
> Bicalutamid 150 abgesetzt am 9.3.17
> da es keine Wirkung mehr zeigt.
> 
> Das PSA ist nicht mehr gefallen, es verdoppelt sich ca alle 3 Monate.


so war das bei mir mit dem Bica,hatte auch die Bestrahlung der Mammillen,es war trotzdem ein Wachstum da.
es war ein wenig unangenehm aber nicht schmerzhaft.
Bicalutamid hat mir 2 Jahre das PSA unten gehalten.
kleine Brüste sind noch da ,aber stört nicht weiter,könnte man das nochmal mit einer OP beseitigen ?
nice Sunday

Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Wie ich bei Dir herauslese , gab es ausser dem Wachstum und der Schmerzen keine Probleme, oder ?


Moin Richard,

bitte lies zunächst das, falls Du es noch nicht ausführlich gelesen haben solltest:

https://www.heumann.de/fileadmin/use...mtabletten.pdf

Die aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen treffen Patienten individuell sehr unterschiedlich, soll heißen, es kann auch bei manchen Betroffenen ohne Nebenwirkungen ablaufen. Und ich bin froh, aktuell ohne leben zu können.

Diesen hervorragenden Bericht von Georg hast Du evtl. auch schon studiert:

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...hrer-Linderung

Ich bin gespannt, wie Deine wie eine nicht endende Geschichte anmutende PKH weiter geht.

Meine PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=report

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald,



> 219.00
> 05.03.20
> Nach 7 Tagen mit täglich 50 mg Bicalutamid und 5 Tagen 100 mg Bica, habe ich den
> anfänglich wieder stark steigenden Blutdruck heute wieder in den Griff bekommen:


Was hat Dich denn dazu bewogen das PSA so hoch steigen zu lassen ?
warum hast Du das Bica nicht früher eingesetzt ?
das ist doch sehr ungewöhnlich das so zu machen.
bin dann selbst auch mal gespannt auf die Messung nach 4 Wochen.

eine Gute Zeit für Dich

Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Was hat Dich denn dazu bewogen das PSA so hoch steigen zu lassen ?
> warum hast Du das Bica nicht früher eingesetzt ?


Gude Adam,

Du erinnerst Dich sicher, dass es Prof. Schostak war, der mir empfohlen hatte, zunächst nichts zu tun, da normalerwese bei einem Rezidiv nach Radiatio sich vorerst Knochenschmerzen bemerkbar machen würden.

Unnötigerweise hatte ich dennoch aus Neugier eine PSMA/PET/CT-Untersuchung machen lassen, die mich aus diversen Gründen, die ich hier nicht näher erläutern möchte, nicht nur nicht überzeugte, sondern mich auch enttäuschte. 

Das Rezept für Bicalutamid, nämlich für 50 mg ausgestellt am 5.3.2020 im Klinikum Mannheim, wurde bei der Apotheke am 5. März 2020 auch eingelöst. 

Das in Ludwigshafen schon am 17.1.2020 ausfestellte Rezept habe ich dagegen erst am 26. März 2020 eingelöst. Bis dahin hatten ja auch die 50 mg fast gereicht.

Du magst daraus entnehmen, dass ich mich definitiv erst Anfang März entschlossen hatte, nun doch was zu tun, um das PSA von 219 ng/ml wieder herunterzubekommen.

Der von Dir zitierte Beitrag mit dem Blutdruckwert datiert vom 17.3.2020: 

https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...013#post124013 

Der Professor in Mannheim empfahl mir Wiedervorstellung zu einem Gespräch für Mitte April. Von dem Rezept seines Kollegen vom 17.1.2020 über Bica 150 mg hatte ich ihm natürlich nicht berichtet. Nicht nur wegen Corona, aber weil es ja auch nicht eilt, werde ich nun wohl erst gegen Ende Mai in Mannheim wieder um ein weitere Beratung bitten

Dir auch alles Gute!

@Lieber Richard, ich bitte um Verständnis, dass Adam und ich nun Deinen thread mit beansprucht haben.

Gruß Harald

----------


## por991

> Moin Richard,
> 
> bitte lies zunÃ¤chst das, falls Du es noch nicht ausfÃ¼hrlich gelesen haben solltest:
> 
> https://www.heumann.de/fileadmin/use...mtabletten.pdf
> 
> Die aufgefÃ¼hrten Nebenwirkungen treffen Patienten individuell sehr unterschiedlich, soll heiÃen, es kann auch bei manchen Betroffenen ohne Nebenwirkungen ablaufen. Und ich bin froh, aktuell ohne leben zu kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> Diesen hervorragenden Bericht von Georg hast Du evtl. auch schon studiert:
> ...




Hallo Harald,

in Georgs Bericht habe ich mich schon mehrfach eingelesen.

Die Nebenwirkungen die im Beipackzettel von Bicalutamid aufgeführt werden, machen mich schon etwas nervös.
Sicher muss nicht alles auftreten, für mich auf jeden Fall eine neue Situation, immerhin kam ich bis jetzt gut
ohne Medikamente aus.

Bicalutamid ist ja erst der Anfang , ein Medikament das auch nicht auf Dauer wirkt. Andere Therapien werden
folgen, mit Nebenwirkungen die heftiger ausfallen können.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

---------------

----------


## tritus59

Sie haben mutiert ! Ist mir auch schon passiert. Vielleicht hast Du den Text erstmal auf einem anderen Programm geschrieben und dann reinkopiert.
Manchmal wusste ich auch nicht warum. Zurück in "Bearbeiten" innerhalb 30 Minuten und ä,ö,ü wieder korrigieren und wieder senden.

----------


## por991

Danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## Georg_

Ein Medikament gegen Krebs, dass garantiert keinerlei Nebenwirkungen hat, gibt es nicht. Bicalutamid hat nur erheblich geringere Nebenwirkungen als eine Spritze.

----------


## por991

Ja , das denke ich auch,

mein Urologe ist da leider anderer Meinung  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Prof. H. verschreibt Dir das ohne Probleme.

----------


## por991

> Prof. H. verschreibt Dir das ohne Probleme.


Hallo Georg, 
das Rezept über Bicalutamid 150 mg habe ich ja schon,
es geht eigentlich darum,das mein Urologe mir erzählen will, das es bezüglich
der Nebenwirkungen zw. Bicalutamid und der Spritze keinen Unterschied gibt.

Auch muss ich noch abklären ob eventuell eine Op. statt einer Bestrahlung gemacht werden könnte,
muss aber noch 1 Woche warten, da mein Urologe im Urlaub ist.

----------


## Georg_

"es geht eigentlich darum,das mein Urologe mir erzählen will, das es bezüglich der Nebenwirkungen zw. Bicalutamid und der Spritze keinen Unterschied gibt." 

Was sollen wir da machen? Der Urologe diskutiert hier ja nicht mit.

----------


## Michi1

Ganz glaube ich das nicht. Bicalutamid ist doch eine Tablette und Tabletten sind doch für den Magen nicht immer gut. Ich bin zwar Laie aber wenn ich Tabletten nehmen musste sofort nach der OP habe ich noch eine zum Magenschutz dazu bekommen.

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat Georg:



> Ich hatte doch die Stelle in der Leitlinie genannt, wieso wird da behauptet, das wäre nicht leitliniengerecht? Die Nebenwirkungen sind deutlich geringer, Hartmut S berichtet das auch.
> 
> Ja, in meinem Papier steht, dass die Bestrahlung nur in ca. 30% der Fälle hilft. Trotzdem wird das bei weitem am häufigsten gemacht. Eine Operation ist da deutlich sicherer. Vielleicht findest Du ja jemanden, der das minimalinvasiv macht. Bicalutamid lässt die Brüste wachsen, stärker als bei einer Spritze. Prof. H. wüsste wahrscheinlich jemanden für die Operation.


Guten Morgen Richard, Georg,

ich nehme seit Juli 2018 das Medikament. Die Nebenwirkungen halten sich bei *mir*, auch nach Gabe von 150 mg, einigermaßen im Rahmen.

Gewichtszunahme von insg. 8 Kg (12%)Brustwachstum einseitigGelegentliches UnwohlseinSchnellerer Erschöpfungszustand beim ArbeitenLeichte Wesensänderungen (ich werde schneller aufbrausend, wenn mir etwas nicht passt).
Es hätte schlimmer kommen können.

Die Brust hat sich einseitig etwas vergrößert und ist teilweise schmerzhaft.
Eine minimalinvasive OP in einer Tagesklinik habe ich auf später verschoben.
Die Kosten hierfür werde ich selbst zahlen müssen, so meine AOK.

Diese OP hatte ich bereits 2001 schon einmal durchführen lassen.
Leider ist das auch keine Garantie, dass nichts mehr nachwächst.
Bei mir wurde wohl auf der rechten Seite etwas Gewebe übersehen, so dass die Brust nach Einnahme der Bica wieder nachgewachsen ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Hartmut ,
danke für die Info.

8 KG Gewichtszunahme nur durch Bicalutamid finde ich schon enorm , versuche dieses durch Sport / Krafttraining abzumildern.

Leider scheint man also mit einer OP auch nicht auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.

Gelegentliches Unwohlsein, heisst das Übelkeit und Brechreiz ?

Gruss Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein Richard,
"Unwohlsein" heißt nur, sich nicht wohlfühlen, irgendwie kotterich, keine Übelkeit oder Brechreiz!

Ja, 8 Kg sind viel. Ich installiere gerade alleine mit Brigitte (wegen Corona) eine Solar Anlage. Mal gucken was es an Kg bringt.
Meine geliebte 1.5 % Milch habe ich auf 0.3 reduziert.
Aktiven Sport mache ich nicht mehr, wegen schlechter Erfahrungen.

Lieber Richard, mache dir bitte nicht so viele Sorgen.
Nebenwirkungen haben alle unsere Medikamente.

Brigitte hatte schon damals 2013 gesagt, damit kommen wir klar.
Bisher versuche ich damit klar zu kommen.
Und weißt du was . . . 
Es hätte uns schlimmer treffen können.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## por991

Hallo,
war heute in der Apotheke um das Rezept für Bicalutamid einzulösen, es muss bestellt werden .
Zu Hause habe ich gesehen das nicht Bicalutamid sondern Bicadex bestellt wurde , was ohne
Zuzahlung ist. 
Habe jetzt noch mal angerufen , das ich Bicalutamid haben möchte , dieses ist zuzahlungspflichtig 

Mir wurde erklärt das in beiden Medikamenten die gleichen Wirkstoffe sind,  ist das korrekt ???

Richard

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Richard,

um das zu klären brauchst Du kein Forum.

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Med...n-1743795.html 

Ralf

----------


## por991

Hallo Ralf,

danke für den Hinweis.

----------


## por991

Hallo,
vor 5 Wochen wurde mir die Brust bestrahlt, seit 4 Wochen nehme ich Bicalutamid 150 mg.
Die  Nebenwirkungen die ich sich jetzt eingestellt haben ,sind Spannungsgefühle in der Brust , sowie eine Brustergrösserung.
Die Bestrahlung hat als nichts gebracht, der Strahlenarzt erklärte mir damals , das eine Brustvergrösserung sehr selten vorkommt.
Auch mein Urologe sagte eine OP wäre nicht notwendig, die Bestrahlung reiche vollkommen aus.
Irgendwie kommt man sich verarscht vor.
Meine Protonenbestrahlung 2014 hatte auch nichts gebracht, die jetzige auch nichts, an die eventuellen Spätfolgen der Bestrahlungen wage ich gar nicht zu denken. 

Richard

----------


## adam 60

Moin Richard,




> Meine Protonenbestrahlung 2014 hatte auch nichts gebracht, die jetzige auch nichts, an die eventuellen Spätfolgen der Bestrahlungen wage ich gar nicht zu denken.


Die Bestrahlung 2014 hat Dir einen Aufschub von 21 Monaten gebracht.
die OP nochmal 4 Monate.
die Bestrahlung der Brust ,das kann man wohl nicht genau sagen,denn ohne Bestrahlung wäre eventuell das anschwellen der Brust noch gravierender.
ist halt alles nicht so optimal,es hat Dir zumindest die Hormontheraphie nach hinten geschoben.
wie Du weißt wirkt die Ja auch nicht ewig.
Du mußt mit Deinem Untermieter auf Dauer weiterleben.
Du hast noch Luft nach hinten für viele Jahre,
sonnigen Gruß
Adam

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Adam,

ich bin zwar nicht Richard, aber was Du da so verlauten lässt, sollte Richard optimistisch stimmen. Bei mir sind die Mamillenschmerzen auch 
ohne deren Bestrahlung trotz täglich 150 mg Bica fast ausgeblieben. Das war damals bei der DHB vor fast 20 Jahren nämlich sehr schmerzhaft.
Vielleicht spielt ein Gewöhnungsfaktor daran jetzt eine Rolle. Fast scheint es so.

Dir weiterhin niedriges PSA und auch Testo!

P.S.: Ich bin übrigens an Bodenheim auf meinem Weg über Mainz nach Boppard per Zug vorbeigefahren. 

Herzliche Grüße von der Loreley

Harald

----------


## amadeus

Hallo Richard,

mir ist die Angst vieler Forumsmitglieder vor der Behandlung mit ADT nicht ganz verständlich. Aus eigener Erfahrung, aber vielleicht gehöre ich glücklicherweise zu den "Unempfindlicheren", empfinde ich die Nebenwirkungen als relativ erträglich. (Nach RPE Dez. 2018 6 Monate Bicatulamid, danach alle 3 Monate Trenantone Depotspritze) 
Festgestellte nebenwirkungen : Nach 6 Monaten Bicatulamid Brustwachstum und zunehmend empfindlicher werdende Mamillen, was sich nach dem Wechsel zu Renantone vollständig zurückentwickelte.
Nebenwirkungen Trenantone schon etwas heftiger, aber erträglch - Gewichtzunahme (7 Kg in einem Jahr), Kraftverlust und gelegentliche Flüssigkeitsansammlung in den Beinen - und natürlich die mehrmals am tag auftretenden Hitzewallungen.gegen den Kraftverlust und die Gewichtzunahme kann man etwa machen - Sport. Was meine eigene Historie anbetrifft muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass auf mich der Spruch "Folge mir, sagte der Weise und lief hinterher" zutrifft, werde mich aber bessern.Die Flüssigkeitsansammlungen verschwinden übrigens auch nach mehreren Kilometern Laufen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Es gibt mit Sicherheit unangenehmere Therapien als ADT. denke ich jedenfalls

Also Richard- nur Mut und alles Gute


Wolfgang



https://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=977&page=data

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Richard,
ich hatte vor jeder Therapie Angst und werde sie auch immer wieder haben, weil ich ein skeptischer Mensch bin. Das ist bei mir ein Persönlichkeitsmerkmal, das man nicht ändern kann. So hat es mir mein psychoonkologischer Therapeut erklärt. Das hat mich dann wenigstens beruhigt.
Da die Menschen unterschiedlich "gestrickt" sind, kann es deshalb auch vorkommen, dass da jemand gar keine Angst vor irgendwelchen Therapien hat.
Bisher habe ich OP, Bestrahlung und Hormonentzug, wo ich immer noch drin bin, "genossen" und im nachhinein war es nie so schlimm, wie ich vorher gedacht hatte.
Natürlich gibt es da jetzt etliche Spätfolgen und Einschränkungen, aber ich wundere mich immer wieder, wie schnell man sich daran gewöhnen kann.
Eigentlich dürfte ich deshalb keine weitere Angst vor weiteren Therapien haben. Habe ich aber trotzdem. Tja, so ist das einfach.
Viele Grüsse
Lutz

----------


## por991

Hallo Adam, Amadeus , Lutz
Danke für euere Meinungen.

Seit der Diagnose vor 7 Jahren mit einem Gl 9, bin ich bis heute , bis auf die beginnende Brustvergrösserung durch Bicalutamid 150 beschwerdefrei.
Angefangen mit Bicalutamid habe ich vor 6 Wochen, in etwa 14 Tagen wird der Psa-Wert gemessen, hoffe natürlich das Wachstum eine Weile aufhalten zu können.

Klar ist mir auch , das das Einsetzen der Spritze irgendwann kommt , das will ich natürlich wegen der Nebenwirkungen, vor allem dem Knochenabbau  rauszögern, 
Natürlich halte ich mir noch weitere Therapiemassnahmen wie OP , Cyberknife , LU-177 noch offen .

Wegen der Einahme von Biclutamid , lasse ich mir in 14 Tagen noch ein grosses Blutbild machen, hoffe das meine Leberwerte im grünen Bereich sind, sowie die
alkalischen Phosphate um Knochenaktivitäten auszuschliessen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## lutzi007

Richard,
gerne!
Eigentlich bist Du die 7 Jahre ganz gut gefahren und kannst ganz zufrieden sein, weil Du noch viele Optionen zur Verfügung hast.
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Richard,



> Wegen der Einahme von Biclutamid , lasse ich mir in 14 Tagen noch ein grosses Blutbild machen, hoffe das meine Leberwerte im grünen Bereich sind, sowie die
> alkalischen Phosphate um Knochenaktivitäten auszuschliessen.


Die Idee mit dem großen Blutbild ist gut. Bezüglich der AP (alkalische Phosphatase) muss ich Deine Hoffnung etwas dämpfen. Meine AP war von Anfang an immer im Referenzbereich, obwohl ich, ebenfalls von Anfang an, Knochenmetastasen hatte, und zwar nicht wenige. Auch die als spezifischer eingeschätzte Ostase war immer im Normbereich. Mit anderen Worten: Laborwerte bilden nicht immer das Krankheitsgeschehen ab, bedauerlicherweise.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich aber der Einschätzung von Lutz an und wünsche Dir noch viele gute Jahre.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## por991

Hallo Barnold,
meine alkalischen Phospate liegen seit über 6 Jahren zwischen 71 u. 61 U/l mit fallender Tendenz.
61 U/l war im März der letzte gemessene Wert.
Die beiden letzten Psma-Pets zeigten keine Knochenmetastasen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Richard,



> meine alkalischen Phosphatasen liegen seit über 6 Jahren zwischen 71 u. 61 U/l mit fallender Tendenz.


das ist ja gerade das, worauf ich Dich aufmerksam machen wollte. Meine AP-Werte waren trotz vieler Knochenmetastasen in den letzten 10 Jahren auch immer im Normbereich. Die PSMA-PET/CTs sind da eindeutig besser. 
Allerdings, jetzt kommt der unvermeidliche Kostenaspekt, kostet eine AP ~25 Cent, ein PSMA-PET/CT jedoch so zwischen 1800 - 2400 Euro. Nur hilft Dir die günstige Untersuchung eben nicht, wenn sie nicht das anzeigt, was Du erhoffst.
Unabhängig davon, einmal jährlich mache ich schon einen Total-Check beim Hausarzt und da ist, unter anderem, die AP immer dabei.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## por991

Hallo Arnold,
wie schon erwähnt , bei mir wurden 2 PSMA-PET/CTs in Heidelberg gemacht, im letztem 
wurden befallene Lymphknoten , aber keine Knochenmetastasen fesgestellt.
Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
mein neuer Psa-Wert ist unter Bicalutamid 150  auf 5,5 gefallen.

Mein  letzter gemessener Wert vom 1.April lag bei 16,1 . Mit der Einahme von Bicalutamid habe ich
wegen der Brustbestrahlung erst am 24 Mai angefangen, wo der Wert sicher wesentlich höher lag.

Bis auf ein leichtes Brustwachstum , habe ich keine Nebenwirkungen.

Ich werde Bicalutamid mindestens 3 Monate weiter einnehmen , und hoffe natürlich auf einen weiteren Abfall des Psa- Wertes.


Richard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Hallo,
> mein neuer Psa-Wert ist unter Bicalutamid 150  auf 5,5 gefallen.
> 
> Mein  letzter gemessener Wert vom 1.April lag bei 16,1 . Mit der Einahme von Bicalutamid habe ich
> wegen der Brustbestrahlung erst am 24 Mai angefangen, wo der Wert sicher wesentlich höher lag.
> 
> Bis auf ein leichtes Brustwachstum , habe ich keine Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Ich werde Bicalutamid mindestens 3 Monate weiter einnehmen , und hoffe natürlich auf einen weiteren Abfall des Psa- Wertes.
> ...


Moin Richard,

das liest sich doch gut. Auch ich werde weiter mit Bica 150 mg täglich fortfahren und erhoffe ebenfalls eine weitere Absenkung des PSA.

Und das wünsche ich Dir natürlich auch.

Gruß Harald

----------


## por991

Hallo Harald,
mein Urologe hat mir eigentlich von Bicalutamid abgeraten weil es angeblich nicht viel bringt,bei mir wäre die Spritze angesagt.
Habe mich mit Ihm dann doch auf Bicalutamid geeinigt , ich denke ich habe richtig gehandelt.

Über diesen Abfall bin  ich natürlich froh , und mir geht es gut ,obwohl ich weiss irgendwann kommt die Kehrtwende.
Mein Urologe sagte auch von sich aus , so machen wir erstmal weiter.

auch Dir Harald alle Gute

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
nach 5 monatiger Einnahme von Bicalutamid ist mein PSA - Wert  wieder gestiegen von 5,5 auf 6,7 , Testosteron was unter 7,4 liegen sollte. liegt bei 15.
Mein Urologe rät zur Spritze, ich möchte noch 3 Monate abwarten und dann erneut messen,
Sicher wird der Wert weitersteigen, möchte mich aber bis dahin von den Nebenwirkungen verschonen.

Richard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Richard,

der PSA-Anstieg ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich. Warum der Testo-Wert dagegen angestiegen ist, hat Professor Martin Schostak unlängst in meinem eigenen thread erläutert.
Deine Entscheidung, noch 3 Monate bis zur nächsten Blutabnahme zu warten, halte zumindest ich auf für gut. Wenn du schmerzfrei bist, ist Eile ohnehin nicht notwendig.

Harald

----------


## RalfDm

> Testosteron was unter 7,4 liegen sollte. liegt bei 15.


Eine Angabe wie diese ohne Angabe der verwendeten Maßeinheit ist beim Testosteron nutzlos, damit kann man nichts anfangen.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

der hohe Testosteronwert ist bei Bicalutamid "normal". Aber der PSA Wert sollte unter 5,5 ng/ml fallen, am besten unter 1,0. Wenn das nicht klappt, so schlägt Bicalutamid bei Dir nicht richtig an. Da machst Du am besten doch die Spritze, von der Antitumorwirkung her würde ich mit Degarelix anfangen. Die Einstichstellen sind aber nicht so angenehm.

Ich selbst würde jetzt ein PSMA PET/CT machen, um zu erfahren, was den PSA Anstieg verursacht. Idealerweise zusätzlich ein Cholin-PET/CT, falls der Tumor PSMA negativ sein sollte. 
Es könnten eine oder zwei Knochenmetastasen "im Busch" sein. Erkennt man eine Metastase, solltest Du Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid bei der Spritze ergänzen. Das müsste die Kasse bezahlen.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,
ich sehe das auch so, das die Wirkung von Bicalutamid nicht ausreicht

Ich habe jetzt nach dem Limbach-Rechner eine Verdopplungszeit von 10,7 Monaten, werde 3 Monate warten , und dann eine erneute Messung vornehmen lassen.
Bicalutamid werde ich bis dahin weiter nehmen , und wahrscheinlich erst ab einem Wert von 10 mit der Spritze beginnen.

Welche Vorteile hat Degarelix-Spritze, und wie ist das mit den unangenehmen Einstichstellen zu verstehen , ist das setzen der Spritze schmerzhaft , oder können danach Probleme auftreten ?

Mein PSMA-PET liegt jetzt genau 7 Monate zurück, die Kostenübernahme  wurde von der Kasse abgelehnt, die Sache liegt schon vor dem Sozialgericht.
Sicher werde ich nochmal ein PSMA-PET  machen lassen, aber nach der Spritze wenn der Wert stark abgefallen ist , ist auch der Vorschlag von Prof. Heidenreich.

Richard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Hallo Richard,

Ralfs Hinweis: "Eine Angabe wie diese ohne Angabe der verwendeten Maßeinheit ist beim Testosteron nutzlos, damit kann man nichts anfangen."

gilt es zu beachten. Bei mir ist es ng/ml , wie in meiner PKH: http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

nachzulesen.

Harald

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,mit weiteren 3 Monaten Bicalutamid wäre ich vorsichtig. Vielleicht lässt Du besser nach 4 Wochen nochmals messen. Nachfolgenden Text aus dem Basiswissen hat Ralf mir mal geschickt, als ich in ähnlicher Siruation war. Ich habe Bicalutamid seinerzeit sofort abgesetzt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE*

8.5.2 Wenn unter reiner Antiandrogen-Behandlung der PSA-Wert steigt*

 Wenn der Patient eine Therapie nur mit einem Antiandrogen der ersten  oder zweiten Generation macht – das sind im Wesentlichen Flutamid und  Bicalutamid – geschieht es manchmal nach einiger Zeit, dass der PSA-Wert  steigt, obwohl der Patient sein Antiandrogen ordnungsgemäß einnimmt.  Das Messen des Testosteronspiegels hilft hier nicht weiter, denn die  Antiandrogene senken ihn nicht, mehr hierzu auf Seite 127. Der Krebs  kann gelernt haben, sich vom Antiandrogen zu ernähren, eine Tatsache,  die manchen Urologen unbekannt zu sein scheint. Der weiter oben erwähnte  Dr. Leibowitz berichtete hiervon schon vor fast 20 Jahren.

 In der Folge steigt der PSA-Wert, ohne dass es scheinbar eine Erklärung  hierfür gibt. Die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit, hier eine Klärung  herbeizuführen, ist das Absetzen des Antiandrogens. *Fällt*  daraufhin der PSA-Wert, so ist tatsächlich dieser Umstand eingetreten  und es darf nie wieder ein Antiandrogen der ersten oder zweiten  Generation eingesetzt werden. Für dieses Abfallen des PSA-Werts nach  Entzug des Antiandrogens gibt es in der Medizin eine Bezeichnung:  Antiandrogen-Entzugssyndrom, englisch anti-androgen withdrawal syndrome,  AAWS.

 Die Therapie muss jetzt geändert werden.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Richard,
Du hast angefangen mit Bicalutamid am 25.5.20 bei PSA 16,1 ng/ml
                                                     am 23.7.20 einen Abfall auf 5,5,ng/ml erreicht.
                                                     am 23.10.20 einen Anstieg auf 6,7 ng/ml gehabt.
wie der Werner schon geschrieben hat sollt man das Bicalutamid bei Anstieg des PSA absetzen und dann mal mit der Spritze weitermachen.
aber nehme es noch 4 Wochen und lass dann noch mal PSA bestimmen.
zu Degalerix ,den Einstich den merkst Du nicht,die Einstichstelle fängt an zu jucken dann.
man sollte die Stelle schon vor dem Einstich und danach kühlen.
denke mal das ist kein Problem.
alles Gute

Adam

----------


## Georg_

"Welche Vorteile hat Degarelix-Spritze, und wie ist das mit den  unangenehmen Einstichstellen zu verstehen , ist das setzen der Spritze  schmerzhaft , oder können danach Probleme auftreten?"

Der Vorteil der Degarelix-Spritze ist, dass sofort das Testosteron stark sinkt und kein Flare-up wie bei Leuprorelin & Co entsteht. Das Problem ist, dass das Praxis-Personal keine Erfahrung damit hat und möglichst schnell damit fertig werden will. Degarelix ist aber ein Geduldsspiel, 20 Minuten sollte man einplanen. Das Fläschen darf nicht geschüttelt werden und es dauert entsprechend lange bis sich das Pulver gelöst hat. Die Spritze darf nicht schnell wieder herausgezogen werden und muss vorher wirklich bis zum Anschlag ins Fettgewebe eingeschoben werden. Dann gibt es kaum eine Schwellung, sonst aber schon.

----------


## adam 60

Georg,
*Perfekt !!!!!!*

----------


## por991

Danke an Euch alle für die Infos.

-Ralf-, das ist korrekt. 
Der Testosteronwert wurde mir aber heute von meinem Urologen ohne Maßeinheit zusammen mit dem Psa-Wert so am Telefon genannt, ich habe es halt so nur niedergeschrieben. 

- WernerE-
Ich werde evenutell den PSA -Wert nochmal in ein  paar Wochen messen lassen, nehme die Tabletten erstmal weiter. Erwähnen möchte ich auch das ich nicht Bicalutamid nehme sondern Bicadex nehme,
angeblich sollen die Medikamente identisch sein.Werde aber in etwa 3 Wochen , wenn die Packung aufgebraucht ist, dann auf Bicalutamid umsteigen , mal schauen ob sich was ändert.
Werde mit der Spritze aber frühestens bei einem PSA von 10 anfangen, wegen der Nebenwirkungen.

-Georg-
Was mir in der urologischen Gemeinschaftspraxis aufgefallen ist, man hat so gut wie keine Wartezeit, länger wie 10 Minuten ist keiner im Sprechzimmer. Auch ich bin spätestens nach 10 Minuten wieder draussen, 
Diese 20 Minuten für die Spritze wird sich der Arzt wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen, kann man nur hoffen das sich die Helferinnen diese Zeit nehmen
Wenn ich da an die alten Zeiten mit meinem letzten Urologen zurückblicke, war ich durchschnittlich  ca. 1 Stunde im Sprechzimmer und das über Jahre.
Weil ich die Hormontherapie immer aufschieben wollte , hat er mich halt dann nicht mehr behandelt.

-Adam-
 Der PSA-Wert von 16,1 wurde am 01.April gemessen , mit Bicadex habe ich am 25 Mai angefangen also 8 Wochen später, da dürfte der PSA bei mind. 20 gewesen sein.
 Hoffe  , das das mit der Injektion wirklich so abläuft wie Du es beschrieben hast . 

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Werner,

Du hattest das "Antiandrogen-Entzugssyndrom, englisch anti-androgen withdrawal syndrome" erwähnt. Dies tritt aber nicht nur bei einer Bicalutamid-Monotherapie auf, sondern auch, wenn Leuprorelin mit Bicalutamid kombiniert wird. Außerdem nicht bei allen Patienten, sondern etwa bei 50%.

Georg

----------


## Hans-Georg

por991,
Degarelix braucht nach dem Zusammenmischen mind. 30 Minuten zum Auflösen. Diese Lösungszeit kann unbedenklich auf 1 bis 3 Stunden verlängert werden. Während der gesamten Zeit muss niemand die Lösung bewegen oder dabei stehen. Vielleicht ist es ja möglich, das Zusammenmischen  durch vorherigen Anruf bei der Praxis auszulösen.
Die Injektion dauert dann nur wenige Sekunden. Das Verbleiben der Nadel incl. Spritzekolben in dem Bauchfett sollte mindesten 30 Minuten betragen. Das kann auch ohne Aufsicht vom Fachpersonal erfolgen.
Und - was besonders wichtig erscheint - um die schmerzhaften ersten drei Tage und mögliche Fieberschübe in dieser Zeit zu vermeiden, nehme ich ab dem Tag vorher vorher 50mg Prednisolon für 3 bis 4 Tage. 
MfG
Hans-Georg

----------


## por991

Hans -Georg,
wie ich jetzt gelesen habe soll das injizieren doch schmerzhaft sein , und das bei dem Verbleib der der Nadel von mindestens 30 Minuten, starke Schwellungen und Schmerzen entstehen wundert mich nicht.
Degarelix soll auch den Testosteronwert sowie den PSA- Wert schneller absenken , als andere Hormonpräparate .  Auch das Intermittieren mit absetzen von Degrarelix soll länger anhalten.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Bei mir hat der Arzt das Fläschen ca. 10 Minuten geschwenkt bis sich das Pulver gelöst hatte. Die Nadel blieb dann vielleicht 30 Sekunden drin. Das war anschließend nicht schmerzhaft.

Hier ist die Beschreibung des Herstellers (nach unten scrollen) https://firmagon.com/hcp/dosing-and-administration/

Das Testosteron erholt sich nach dem Absetzen langsamer als bei Leuprorelin, daher sind wahrscheinlich die Pausen bei einer intermittierenden Hormontherapie länger. Allerdings bringt die Pause bei niedrigem Testosteron wenig. Du kannst auch nach einer Degarelix-Spritze (anfangs sind es zwei) auch zu einer Drei-Monatsspritze Leuprorelin wechseln. Ich dachte nur, wenn Dein Testosteron jetzt schon hoch ist und dann noch der Testosteron-Flare von Leuprorelin kommt ist das keine gute Kombination. Daher besser sofort das Testosteron mit Degarelix herunterbringen.

----------


## Hans-Georg

Das Schwenken zum Lösen des Pulvers ist nicht notwendig, zudem erzeugt es nur Schaum. Sinnvoller ist es, nach Vermischen die Lösung für mind. 30 Minuten stehen zu lassen. Danach ist sie injektionsfertig und sollte ohne Erzeugen einer Hautfalte gegeben werden. Auch Kälte ist dabei nicht sinnvoll.
Die Nadel sollte besser mindestens 30 Minuten belassen werden zusammen mit dem Kolben und dann vorsichtig in kleinen Etappen herausgezogen werden.
Beides ist nicht schmerzhaft. Dies passiert erst durch die allergische und entzündliche Schwellungs-Reaktion im Bauchfett. Aber die Schmerzen können durch Prednisolon-Unterstützung vermieden werden. 
Die Herstellerbeschreibung ist dabei wenig hilfreich - eben nur Praxisgerecht.

----------


## ursus47

sorry wenn ich mich da einmische. Ich habe dieses Video gefunden.
Ist das denn Unsinn was der da vorführt. Das schaut doch so harmlos aus und doch schreibt Ihr hier als könnte man viel falsch machen.
Gruss Urs

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...tail&FORM=VIRE

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde den Empfehlungen des Herstellers trauen und das hat bei mir auch gut geklappt. Man darf das Fläschchen nicht schütteln, das gibt Blasen. Darauf habe ich den Arzt auch hingewiesen. Wenn man es aber schwenkt, kann man das vermeiden. Der Hersteller empfiehlt die Spritze schon in das Fläschchen zu stecken und es damit zu drehen um das Pulver aufzulösen. Die Spritze erst nach 30 Minuten herauszuziehen war bei mir nicht erforderlich. Der Hersteller gibt 30 Sekunden an, und das hat bei mir gereicht.

----------


## ursus47

also genau so wie auf dem Video?
 Ich habe nächste Woche Uro-Termin werde fragen ob er das kennt.
schönen Tag
LG Urs

----------


## por991

Hallo,
jetzt ist es soweit, nach über 7 Jahren des Abwartens kommt jetzt die Spritze , begeistert bin ich nicht. 
 Mein Psa- Wert ist in den letzten 3 Monaten unter Bicalutamid -150- weiter  von 6,7 auf 8,4 gestiegen.
Die Bicalutamid-Monotherapie  hat also  nur kurzfristig gewirkt.

Richard

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Richard,




> Die Bicalutamid-Monotherapie hat also nur kurzfristig gewirkt.


Das Bicalutamid hat 8 Monate gewirkt, jetzt gehts an die Spritze.
wenn Du vorher nochmal eine Blutuntersuchung machen lässt , dann würde ich PSA und Testosteron feststellen lassen.
vieleicht auch eine Knochendichtmessung ,das Ergebnis könntest Du später vieleicht noch mal gebrauchen.

ich mache jetzt seit 3 Jahren Hormontherapie und komme mit den Nebenwirkungen zurecht.
die besten Wünsche

lg
Adam

----------


## por991

Hallo Adam,
ich habe Mitte Mai 20 mit Bicalutamid angefangen , am 1. April 20 stand der Wert bei 16,1.
am 20 Juli fiel der Wert auf 5,5 , am 21 Okt. Anstieg auf 6,7.( Testosteron 15 )
Bicalutamid hat doch nicht so lange gewirkt

Einen Termin für die Knochendichtemessung habe ich die nächste Woche .
Um dem Knochenabbau entgegen zutreten ,nehme ich hochdosiertes D, u. Vit/K2,
ausserdem habe ich mit Kraftsport begonnen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Adam,
> ich habe Mitte Mai 20 mit Bicalutamid angefangen , am 1. April 20 stand der Wert bei 16,1.
> am 20 Juli fiel der Wert auf 5,5 , am 21 Okt. Anstieg auf 6,7.( Testosteron 15 )
> Bicalutamid hat doch nicht so lange gewirkt
> 
> Einen Termin für die Knochendichtemessung habe ich die nächste Woche .
> Um dem Knochenabbau entgegen zutreten ,nehme ich hochdosiertes D, u. Vit/K2,
> ausserdem habe ich mit Kraftsport begonnen.
> 
> Gruss Richard


Hallo Richard,

sehr gut, was Du machst.

Außerdem kann ich Dir auch noch empfehlen, einen Ausdauersport zu machen, damit Herz-kreislauf trainiert wird. Die Spritze macht einen ziemlich saft- und kraftlos und die Gehirnleistung lässt auch nach. Mit Kraft- und Ausdauersport kann man da gut gegensteuern. Das hält auch die Stimmung sehr gut hoch.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Von welcher Spritze redet ihr. Doch nicht die 3 Monatsspritze. Außer den Einstich hab ich da nichts gemerkt. Aber der PSA hat sich normalisiert.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Michi,

doch es wird über die 3 Monatsspritze geredet.
freue Dich das du keine Nebenwirkungen hast.
bei anderen Mitbetroffenen kann das ganz anders sein.

lg
Adam

----------


## Michi1

Kann es dann sein das sie in Verbindung mit anderen Medikamenten mehr Nebenwirkungen hat? Ich habe zusätzlich nichts anderes eingenommen. Auch keine NEM.

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> 
> sehr gut, was Du machst.
> 
> Außerdem kann ich Dir auch noch empfehlen, einen Ausdauersport zu machen, damit Herz-kreislauf trainiert wird. Die Spritze macht einen ziemlich saft- und kraftlos und die Gehirnleistung lässt auch nach. Mit Kraft- und Ausdauersport kann man da gut gegensteuern. Das hält auch die Stimmung sehr gut hoch.
> 
> Gruß Lutz



Hallo Lutz,
bin ich auch dabei, habe ja noch einen Ergometer , und einen Hund für den Waldlauf.

Das das Denkvermögen nachlassen soll, habe ich schon öfters gehört und gelesen, auch das man ein höheres Risiko hat an Demenz zu erkranken , das macht mir Sorge .
Vergesse ja jetzt schon das ein oder andere, fällt mir zwar immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein, aber es nervt.

Gruss Richard

----------


## adam 60

Michi,
die Möglichkeit besteht auch.
viele die die Spritze bekommen haben die Nebenwirkungen. steht ja auch im Beipackzettel.
bei mir überwiegend schwitzen.
feu Dich das es so läuft bei Dir.
lg
Adam

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Lutz,
> bin ich auch dabei, habe ja noch einen Ergometer , und einen Hund für den Waldlauf.
> 
> Das das Denkvermögen nachlassen soll, habe ich schon öfters gehört und gelesen, auch das man ein höheres Risiko hat an Demenz zu erkranken , das macht mir Sorge .
> Vergesse ja jetzt schon das ein oder andere, fällt mir zwar immer nach kurzer Zeit wieder ein, aber es nervt.
> 
> Gruss Richard


Hallo Richard,

der verstärkte Ausdauersport hat mein Gedächtnis wieder gut verbessert, und auch die Konzentrationsfähigkeit, die Stimmung sowieso. Also es muss nicht Alles nur schlechter werden. Der Kraftsport ist genauso wichtig, besonders für Knochen und die Muskelkraft. 

Wenn man was gefunden hat, was Spass macht, ist es optimal. Wir müssen einfach dran bleiben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruß Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

> Kann es dann sein das sie in Verbindung mit anderen Medikamenten mehr Nebenwirkungen hat? Ich habe zusätzlich nichts anderes eingenommen. Auch keine NEM.


Michi,

bei Dir vermute ich, dass schon vor dem Hormonentzug Dein Testosteronspiegel sehr niedrig war. Dann hat die weitere Absenkung ja auch weniger Nebenwirkungen.

Eine starke Absenkung verursacht auf jeden Fall auch starke Nebenwirkungen.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## por991

> Michi,
> 
> bei Dir vermute ich, dass schon vor dem Hormonentzug Dein Testosteronspiegel sehr niedrig war. Dann hat die weitere Absenkung ja auch weniger Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Eine starke Absenkung verursacht auf jeden Fall auch starke Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Gruß Lutz



Der Durchschnittswert soll ja zw. 2,4 u.8,3 liegen, meiner lag ja bei 15, könnte dieser durch Bicalutamid enstanden sein ?

----------


## lutzi007

> Der Durchschnittswert soll ja zw. 2,4 u.8,3 liegen, meiner lag ja bei 15, könnte dieser durch Bicalutamid enstanden sein ?


Genau!
Hängt auch immer davon ab, wann der gemessen wird. Der Wert ist auch ziemlichen Schwankungen unterworfen.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Der Durchschnittswert soll ja zw. 2,4 u.8,3 liegen, meiner lag ja bei 15, könnte dieser durch Bicalutamid enstanden sein ?


Die Werte verstehen sich sicher in ng/ml. Da ist 15 schon ungewöhnlich. Tatsächlich könnte aber Bica das ausgelöst haben.

Meine Testo-Werte sind in meiner PKH: 

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=112&page=repor

ersichtlich.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Optimist

> Der Durchschnittswert soll ja zw. 2,4 u.8,3 liegen, meiner lag ja bei 15, könnte dieser durch Bicalutamid enstanden sein ?


Richard,
bei Angaben zu Blutwerten sollte immer die vom Labor verwendete Einheit mit angegeben werden. Bei Testosteron finden u. a. ng/ml und nmol/L Verwendung.
Der von Dir erwähnte Rahmen von 2,4 bis 8,3 bezieht sich sehr wahrscheinlich auf ng/ml. 
15 ohne Angabe könnte nmol/L sein, das entspricht ca. 4,32 ng/ml.    Falls kein Ausdruck vorliegt beim Arzt nachfragen.

Franz

----------


## por991

Hallo Franz ,
der Testo-Wert von 15 mit dem damaligen Psa von 6,7 . wurden mir telefonisch von meinem Prof. genannt, wo er auch erwähnte das der Testo-Wert viel zu hoch sei.
Bei der verwendeten Einheit werde ich beim Termin nächster Woche  nachfragen .

Gruss Richard

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Moin Richard,

zukünftig würde ich mir die Werte, es geht ja nicht nur m PSA und Testo, per Fax zusenden lassen. Von meinem Labor bekomme ich die Werte auch immer direkt am Tag der Blutabnahme per Post zugestellt. Am Telefon erfrage ich am Nachmittag grundsätzlich auch immer wie sich die einzelnen Werte verstehen.

Gruß Harald

----------


## por991

Hallo Harald,
am Telefon bekomme ich vom Praxispersonal keine Auskunft , der Professor ruft mich immer persönlich an.
Beim Besuch nächster Woche lasse , ich mir die Laborblätter aushändigen , mit dem Faxen gibt es doch oft Qualitätsprobleme.

Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen , ob eine Knochendichtemessung bei einer Hormonbehandlung , von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse erstattet wird ?

Richard

----------


## Michi1

Einfach die Frage im Internet eingeben.
https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/w...ie-kasse-12225

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo
> kann mir jemand sagen , ob eine Knochendichtemessung bei einer Hormonbehandlung , von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse erstattet wird ?
> 
> Richard


Hallo Richard,

Nein, die bezahlen das leider nicht. Ausnahme: Du hast schon Osteoporose und z.B. Brüche dadurch erlitten. Aber wir wollen ja vorher wissen was los ist, um rechtzeitig gegensteuern zu können.

Gruß Lutz

----------


## por991

Hallo Michi / Lutz

danke für die Infos.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Optimist

> Hallo
> kann mir jemand sagen , ob eine Knochendichtemessung bei einer Hormonbehandlung , von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse erstattet wird ?Richard


Hallo Richard,
2018 und 2020 wurde bei mir die Knochendichte gemessen. Der überweisende Arzt (Urologe) schrieb dazu "Hormonentzugstherapie u. familiäre Vorbelastung".
Osteoporose kommt bei mir in 2 Familienlinien vor.
Brüche hatte ich bisher keine, Osteoporose bis jetzt auch nicht.

Kosten wurden von der gesetzl. Krankenkasse übernommen.

Franz

----------


## por991

Hallo Franz, 
werde meinen Urologen die nächste Woche darauf ansprechen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## lutzi007

> Hallo Richard,
> 2018 und 2020 wurde bei mir die Knochendichte gemessen. Der überweisende Arzt (Urologe) schrieb dazu "Hormonentzugstherapie u. familiäre Vorbelastung".
> Osteoporose kommt bei mir in 2 Familienlinien vor.
> Brüche hatte ich bisher keine, Osteoporose bis jetzt auch nicht.
> 
> Kosten wurden von der gesetzl. Krankenkasse übernommen.
> 
> Franz


Hallo Franz,
Dein Uro ist Top. Meiner hatte auf Nachfrage gleich gesagt, dass die Kasse das nicht bezahlt.
Aber ich bin gerade im Wechselprozess zu einem anderen Uro. Werde den demnächst auch danach fragen.
Gruß Lutz

----------


## por991

> Richard,
> bei Angaben zu Blutwerten sollte immer die vom Labor verwendete Einheit mit angegeben werden. Bei Testosteron finden u. a. ng/ml und nmol/L Verwendung.
> Der von Dir erwähnte Rahmen von 2,4 bis 8,3 bezieht sich sehr wahrscheinlich auf ng/ml. 
> 15 ohne Angabe könnte nmol/L sein, das entspricht ca. 4,32 ng/ml.    Falls kein Ausdruck vorliegt beim Arzt nachfragen.
> 
> Franz



Hallo Franz,
habe heute mein Datenblatt angefordert ,  mein Testosteron lag bei 14,1 ng/ml, der Wert ist also viel zu hoch ( Spanne  1,93 - 7,40 )
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Bicalutamid der Auslöser war.

Morgen habe ich einen Termin , bekomme  das Rezept für die Spritze.  

Richard

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Richard,



> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das Bicalutamid der Auslöser war.


Gerade eher nicht. Bicalutamid wird vor der Gabe von GNRH-Analoga verschrieben um gerade diesen Testosteronanstieg zu verhindern. 
Alles Gute
Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Arnold,

unter Bicalutamid steigt der Testosteronwert, da Bicalutamid die Androgenrezeptoren besetzt und diese daher kein Testosteron "verbrauchen". Dieser hohe Testosteronwert richtet aber keinen Schaden an, da eben die Androgenrezeptoren besetzt sind. Dies gilt dann auch, wenn der Testosteronwert nochmal durch Leuprorelin erhöht wird (Flare effekt).

Besser ist natürlich mit Firmagon anzufangen und dann auf Leuprorelin zu wechseln. Firmagon senkt in wenigen Tagen das Testosteron stark ab. Das wird aber nur selten so gemacht.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

> Bicalutamid wird vor der Gabe von GNRH-Analoga verschrieben um gerade diesen Testosteronanstieg zu verhindern.


Falsch. Nach der Gabe eines GnRH-Agonisten (-Analogons) wird von diesem für einige Tage die Testosteronproduktion der Hoden hochgeregelt (flare-up). Damit es dabei nicht zu Komplikationen kommt wie der, dass eine Rückenwirbelmetastase angefeurt wird und plötzlich das Rückenmark komprimiert, wird für eine gewisse Zeit vor und nach der ersten Gabe zusätzlich Bicalutamid gegeben, das die Testosteron-Rezeptoren besetzt, so dass dort kein Testosteron mehr andocken kann. Die Wirkung von Bicalutamid auf die Hoden ist hierbei unerheblich. Nach einigen Tagen bricht der durch das GnRH-Analogon hochgeregelte Regelkreis zusammen und die Hoden stellen die T.-Produktion ein.
Bei einer Bicalutamid-*Monotherapie* (meistens und gemäß Leitlinie mit 150 mg) besetzt das Bicalutamid wieder die Rezeptoren. Die betreffenden Körperzellen melden "zu wenig Testosteron, Befehl an Zentrale: Produktion hochfahren!", was dann auch geschieht. Ich habe einmal einen Patienten gekannt, der in diesem Zustand T.-Spiegel bis 35 ng/ml bekam und dem dadurch auf dem Rücken fast ein Pelz wuchs.

Ralf

_Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass Georg auch schon in diesem Sinne geantwortet hat._

----------


## Barnold

Entschuldigung! Ursache und Wirkung durcheinander gebracht. 
Gruß
Arnold

----------


## por991

Hallo,
habe jetzt mit der Einnahme von Flutamid begonnen , dies soll ich 7 Tage vor und 7 Tage nach der Spritze nehmen,
nächste Woche bekomme ich die erste 3-Monatsspritze -Trenantone-

Die Wirkung der Spritze soll in Durchschnitt 18 Monate betragen, eine Knochendichte Messung hält mein Urologe nicht für nötig.
Eine Überweisung habe ich mir jetzt bei meinem Hausarzt abgeholt.
Meinen letzten Psa -Wert muss ich korrigieren der lag nicht bei 8,4 sondern bei 8.68..

Ich denke nach meiner fast 8 jährigen beschwerdefreien Zeit fängt der Kampf jetzt erst an.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

> Die Wirkung der Spritze soll in Durchschnitt 18 Monate betragen


Ich glaube Dein Urologe ist nicht mehr der Jüngste. Das ist deutlich zu niedrig eingeschätzt. Auch setzt man heute Bicalutamid und nicht Flutamid ein. Die Wirkung ist aber etwa gleich.

Ich habe einen Text zur Wirkungsdauer einer Hormontherapie geschrieben: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...er_der_ADT.pdf
Danach ist in Deinem Fall von einer Wirkungsdauer von bis zu 10 Jahren auszugehen, wenn das Testosteron durch die Hormontherapie unter 0,2 ng/ml fällt. Ich hoffe Dein Urologe ist bereit, das Testosteron messen zu lassen.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
habe mir auch die eingestellten Studien von Dir was die Wirkungsdauer der Hormotherapie betrifft , mehrfach durch gelesen und stimme Dir auch zu .

Die letzten Bicalutamid- Tabletten nahm ich bis Anfang der Woche , und anschliesend habe ich sofort mit Flutamid angefangen, hatte eigentlich auch gedacht
das es mit Bicalutmid weitergeht, die Umstellung hat mich auch gewundert. Vielleicht wegen der Kosten , Flutamid ist ja wesentlich billiger wie Bicalutamid .

Das Testosteron wurde bei der letzten Messung mitbestimmt, werde auch bei der nächsten Messung darauf bestehen.

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo
mein neuer Psa-Wert ist da , dieser ist unter Trenantone innerhalb von 3 Monaten von 8,68 auf -31- gestiegen, dies teilte mir der stellvertretene Urologe heute mit.
Den neuen Testtestoron-Wert konnte er mir nicht nennen. 
Er will das Präparat jetzt ändern , mein Urologe der im Urlaub ist wollte ohne das der neue Psa -Wert schon vorlag Trenantone weiterspritzen ,
zum Glück habe ich gewartet.
Schlage mich ausserdem seit fast einer Woche mit Nierensteinen herum , die jetzt auch im CT bestätigt wurden.

Gruss Richard

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Richard,

irgendwie ist das verrückt, aber bei mir ist es genauso. Der Urologe wartet schon mit aufgezogener Spritze, ohne das Ergebnis der Blutmessung zu kennen. Beim letzten Mal konnte er die Spritze zur Seite legen, weil ich ein anderes Präparat haben wollte. 

Dir trotz des ernüchternden Ergebnisses alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner ,

ich habe extra noch gefragt , ob man nicht mit Trenantone  noch warten könne bis der neue PSA Wert vorliegt. Die Antwort des
Professors. -nicht notwendig . ich mache das schon jahrzehnte, ich weis was ich tue- da, habe ich erstmal geschluckt.

Ich meine auch von Georg gelesen zu haben, das Trenantone bei etwa 35 % der Patienten keine Wirkung zeigt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Montag hole ich mir das neue Rezept, es soll dann auch engmaschiger kontrolliert werden , bin gespannt wie es weitergeht

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

im Moment erinnere ich mich nicht daran, das geschrieben zu haben. Aber grundsätzlich gibt es immer einen Teil Patienten bei denen ein Medikament nicht oder nur schlecht anschlägt. Deine Ärzte gehen davon aus, dass die Hormontherapie lebenlang gegeben wird, auch wenn Resistenz eingetreten ist. Dann wird z.B. Abirateron ergänzt. Daher wollte man den PSA Wert nicht abwarten. Die Ärzte sehen auch in der Regel keine Unterschiede zwischen den Mitteln.

Ich hoffe, dass die Hormontherapie anfängt zu wirken und der PSA Wert fällt. Wichtig ist der Testosteron-Wert, um zu erkennen, ob die Spritze wirkt.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

> Ich meine auch von Georg gelesen zu haben, das Trenantone bei etwa 35 % der Patienten keine Wirkung zeigt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


Hallo Richard,
das mit den 35 % findet sich im "Basiswissen" unter 8.5.3.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Manchmal ist es etwas schwierig mit den Urologen.
Nach meiner ersten Leuprorelin-Spritze merkte ich, dass der Testosteronentzug nicht so funktionierte wie er sollte. Nach knapp 3 Monaten, kurz vor der zweiten Spritze hatte ich keine Probleme eine Erektion zu bekommen, Sex problemlos wie vor der Spritze.
Als ich meinen Urologen darauf ansprach und um eine Testosteronmessung bat, lehnte er erstmal ab, "Leuprorelin wirkt immer".

Wir diskutierten ein wenig, er blieb skeptisch, aber letzendlich nahm er dann doch Blut ab.

Am nächsten Tag ein aufgeregter Anruf: " Ihr Testosteron ist zu hoch, kommen sie bitte in die Praxis, wir wechseln das Medikament."
So kam ich von Leuprorelin zu Pamorelin, das mir sehr niedrige Testosteronwerte bescherte.

Seitdem kommen wir gut miteinander aus.

Franz

----------


## por991

> Richard,
> 
> im Moment erinnere ich mich nicht daran, das geschrieben zu haben. Aber grundsätzlich gibt es immer einen Teil Patienten bei denen ein Medikament nicht oder nur schlecht anschlägt. Deine Ärzte gehen davon aus, dass die Hormontherapie lebenlang gegeben wird, auch wenn Resistenz eingetreten ist. Dann wird z.B. Abirateron ergänzt. Daher wollte man den PSA Wert nicht abwarten. Die Ärzte sehen auch in der Regel keine Unterschiede zwischen den Mitteln.
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass die Hormontherapie anfängt zu wirken und der PSA Wert fällt. Wichtig ist der Testosteron-Wert, um zu erkennen, ob die Spritze wirkt.
> 
> Georg



Hallo Georg,

entschuldige . ich habe  mich  geirrt , wie Franz erwähnt ist es im Basiswissen nachlesbar.


Gruss Richard

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> das mit den 35 % findet sich im "Basiswissen" unter 8.5.3.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Manchmal ist es etwas schwierig mit den Urologen.
> Nach meiner ersten Leuprorelin-Spritze merkte ich, dass der Testosteronentzug nicht so funktionierte wie er sollte. Nach knapp 3 Monaten, kurz vor der zweiten Spritze hatte ich keine Probleme eine Erektion zu bekommen, Sex problemlos wie vor der Spritze.
> Als ich meinen Urologen darauf ansprach und um eine Testosteronmessung bat, lehnte er erstmal ab, "Leuprorelin wirkt immer".
> 
> Wir diskutierten ein wenig, er blieb skeptisch, aber letzendlich nahm er dann doch Blut ab.
> ...



Hallo Franz,

danke für den Tip.

Werde  am Montag mit dem vertretenen Prof. darüber zu sprechen . Ein Medikamentenwechsel ist ja schon geplant, ich denke das Testosteron wurde diesmal nicht gemessen,
zumal mir heute auch kein Wert genannt werden konnte.

Die einzigen Nebenwirkungen die ich mit Treantone hatte , waren zeitweise Schmerzen in den Fingern-

Hoffe  jetzt mit dem Medikamentenwechsel meinen PSA-Wert wieder runter zubekommen.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Michi1

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. "Mit wartender Spritze". Ich habe doch immer erst das Rezept bekommen und musste das Medikament erst in der Apotheke holen und erst dann konnte es gespritzt werden. Ich hatte auch keine Probleme mit Trenantone, im Gegenteil, nach 3x spritzen war der PSA so weit unten das ich schon 1,5 Jahre pausiere.

----------


## adam 60

Moin Michi,




> Verstehe ich nicht ganz. "Mit wartender Spritze". Ich habe doch immer erst das Rezept bekommen und musste das Medikament erst in der Apotheke holen und erst dann konnte es gespritzt werden.


Mein Urologe hat die gängigsten Medikamente da, wahrscheinlich weil die Apotheke im selben Haus ist.
nach dem zweiten Wechsel des Medikaments fragte er dann was ich haben möchte. konnte mir was aussuchen dann.
das Rezept hat er ausgestellt und später an die Apotheke geschickt.
das spart Ihm wohl Zeit und Mühe.
ich musste halt so oft wechseln, es hätte ja was dabei sein können um das Testo zu senken.

Du bist halt in der glücklichen Lage das es voll anschlägt.
wünsche Dir das es so bleibt

lg
Adam

----------


## por991

Hallo,

am 2 Juni wurde von Trenantone auf Profact gewechselt.

Am 23 Juni wurde der neue PSA -Wert ermittelt dieser ist nur geringfügig gefallen .

Von 31 auf 22 , jetzt lasse ich am 12 Juli ein weiteres PSMA-PET-CT machen.

Testosteron soll auch gefallen sein , Wert weiss ich nicht , habe aber per E-mail nochmal nachgefragt.


Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen , ob bei einem Wechsel der Hormonspritze , wieder mit Bicalutamid zur Vorbereitung angefangen werden muss ?

Richard

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Richard,
das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch. Wechsel von Trenantone zu Profact. Mein Urologe und ich hatten dazu sicherheitshalber noch mal 14 Tage Bicalutamid 150 mg geplant. Habe ich auch genommen. Ist wohl auch wirklich empfehlenswert.

Arnold

----------


## por991

Hallo Arnold,
ich habe direkt von Trenantone zu Profact gewechselt, ohne vorher Bicalutamid einzunehmen. In der Praxis wurde auch nicht darüber gesprochen, vielleicht auch deswegen der nur geringe Abfall.

Ich habe noch Kontakt zu Prof. Heidenreich , er fragte mich auch ,ob ich vor Profact Bicalutamid bekommen habe , auf seine Antwort bin ich gespannt.

Anscheinend ist es doch ratsam Bicalutamid vorher einzunehmen  ?!, wie könnte es jetzt weitergehen ?


Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
habe heute meinem Testosteron-Wert erhalten der ist auf 0,2 ng/ml unter Profact gefallen , bei einem PSA-Wert von 22,4ng/ml  .

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,
gestern wurde in Heidelberg ein neues PSMA-PET gemacht ,bezahlen musste ich es selber, die Kasse hat auf meinen Eil-Antrag nicht reagiert.
Der Grund dürfte wahrscheinlich meine Klage vor Gericht , gegen das PSMA-PET vom  letztem Jahr sein.  

Es wurden weitere befallene Lymphknoten festgestellt, die damalige Infiltation von Blasen u. Darmwand die im März 2019 festgestellt wurde hat sich auch vermehrt.
Knochenmetastasen wurden keine gefunden , dafür aber 3 Metastasen im Bauchfell.

Das Gespräch mit Klinikdirektor Prof.Haberkorn war leider relativ kurz , warte  jetzt erstmal den Arztbericht ab , bevor ich zu meinem Urologen gehe.
Ich habe die CD an Prof. Heidenreich weitergeleitet , um eine 2. Meinung zu erhalten..

Sorgen machen mir die Metastasen im Bauchfell.

Richard

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Richard,

  Bauchfellmetastasen sind eine sehr seltene Form der Metastasierung beim PK. 
Es gibt dazu einige Fallberichte, Behandlung meist mit Chemotherapie. 

  Bauchfell-Metastasen verschiedener Krebserkrankungen werden seit ein paar Jahren an einigen Kliniken auch mit HIPEC (hypertherme intraperitoneale Chemotherapie) behandelt. Ausführlich z. B. in:

https://www.klinikumfrankfurt.de/onk...ion-hipec.html

Berichte zu HIPEC und Bauchfell-Metastasen des PK aus Deutschland habe ich, vielleicht aufgrund der Seltenheit nicht gefunden,  event. weiß Prof. Heidenreich mehr dazu.

Alles Gute
  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Dr. Beckert an der Uni-Klinik Tübingen hat sich auf Bauchfelltumor und HIPEC spezialisiert:
https://www.gesundheitsindustrie-bw....ebensqualitaet

----------


## por991

Hallo Franz / Georg
danke für Euere Infos.

In Berlin im Metastasen-Zentrum der Charite`werden auch Bauchfelltumore behandelt,
diese sind aber leider schwer zu behandeln, meist mit einer sehr langwierigen Operation und
gleichzeitiger Chemo . und einer eventuellen Entfernung anderer Organe. Ich glaube das werde ich mir nicht antun.

Tumore im Bauchfell können doch durch verschiedene Krebsarten entstehen , sollten es Prostatakrebszellen sein ,
müsste sich das Wachstum doch langsamer entwickeln , oder sehe ich das falsch. .

Ich fragte Professor Haberkorn in Heidelberg , ob ich mich jetzt in einer kritischen Situation befinde , seine Antwort -Nein -
Bin jetzt auf die Antwort von Prof. Heidenreich gespannt.


Richard

----------


## Georg_

Bauchfellmetastasen gehören zu den viszeralen, d.h. organbefallenden, Metastasen. Diese befallen am häufigsten die Lunge, etwas weniger häufig die Leber und dann das Bauchfell, zumindest nach dieser Studie: https://clincancerres.aacrjournals.o...8.figures-only (Bemerkung b in Tabelle 2, Peritoneum). Da diese Metastasen im PSMA PET/CT zu sehen waren, sind es wohl Prostatakrebsmetastasen. PSMA zeigt vor allem Prostatakrebs an.
Wie Franz sagte, wird man hier Chemotherapie empfehlen. Ich selbst würde alternativ versuchen, eine Lu177 Therapie zu bekommen. Das ist aber schwierig, da in deiner Situation nicht leitliniengerecht.
Kritisch ist deine Situation nicht, aber viszerale Metastasen bedeuten eine schlechte Prognose im Vergleich zu Knochen- oder Lymphknotenmetastasen. Du must schon aktiv werden.

----------


## por991

Hallo ,
habe heute den schritflichen Befund von Heidelberg bekommen, mit folgenden Befunden
Prostataloge  -----    Primärtumorlokalisation nicht ausreichend beurteilbar.
Lymphknoten   ---    Mehrere rundlich konfiguierten Lymphknoten abdominell u. im  kleinen Becken, zunehmend zur  VU bzw. neu aufgetreten, ,exemplarisch pararektal und iliakal .
Knochen          ---    ohne Befund
Andere Organsysteme  ---  Multiple weichteildichte Formationen im mesenterialen Fettgewebe, zunehmend zur VU ,passend zu Noduaritäten im Rahmen einer Peritonealkarzinose
                                        ( zb. rechts ind der Fassa iliaca )  ansonsten keine Aufälligkeiten.

Nuklearmedizinischer Befund
Prostataloge-- Lokalrezidiv mit Infiltration der Blasenhinter- und Seitenwand SUVmax 95,3: VU: 31,4
Lymphknoten --  Multifokall --exemplarisch Pararektal rechts SUVmax 70,3 neu
                                                            Präsakral SUVmax  40,0
                                                            Medial des M. psoas rechts SUVmax 97,0 neu 
                         Peritoneal--                   Paraolisch rechts , SUVmax 35,1 : neu
                                                             Periumbillikal SUVmax 16,1 : VU: 8,5

Zusammenfassende Beurteilung--
, 
Bei Prostata-CA und PSA 22,4 ng/ml. suspektes und im Verlauf zunehmendes PSMA-Speicherungsverhalten im Lokalrezidiv mit Ausdehnung in die Blasenhinter- und Seitenwand sowie
multifokal lymphonodal bzw. peritoneal mit Nachweis neuer suspekter Herde. Befundprogress im Vergleich zur VU.

Es geht also weiter, trotz 8 Monate Monotherapie mit Bicalutamid ,  3 Monate  Trenantone , seit Juni -Profact , ob sich der Wert damit noch nach unten bewegt ?????
Auf welches Präparat könnte jetzt noch gewechselt werden ???
Ich habe durch einen Unfall u. Krankheit relativ früh alle meine Zähne verloren , mir wurden vor Jahren zahlreiche Implantate im Ober und Unterkiefer gesetzt , auch wurden mehrere
Knochenaufbauten vorgenommen, die fast einjährige Behandlung hat mich ein kleines Vermögen von ca. 50000 Euro gekostet. Mit einer Chemotherapie könnte diese ausfallen , ich denke
das wäre ein Grund vielleicht ,direkt in eine Luthium- Therapie einsteigen zu können-  

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

mit den Bauchfellmetastasen kann man dich als M1c einordnen, d.h. man sollte Abirateron oder Apalutamid zu Profact ergänzen. Das halte ich für wichtig. Das Rezept kann dir der Urologe ausstellen.

Dass die Zähne wegen einer Chemo ausfallen muss nicht sein, ich habe davon noch nicht gehört. Ich würde das mit dem Zahnarzt und dem Onkologen besprechen und wenn die grünes Licht geben, kannst du die Chemo ja machen. Ansonsten kann man eine Lu177 Therapie durchführen. Das muss aber auch nicht das Allheilmittel sein. Die Tumorherde sind recht groß, ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die von Lu177 vollständig erledigt werden.

Hast du schon einen Gentest machen lassen? Eventuell kann man Olaparib einsetzen.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,

in der Zahnklinik wo mir 2013 die Zahnimplantate eingesetzt worden sind , bekam ich auf meine Frage - kann man seine Implantate verlieren ? , die Antwort vom Chef-Implantologen -  Ja, durch Einsatz einer Chemotherapie.
Habe trotzdem gestern per E-mail nochmal nachgefragt , ich habe auch schon mehrfach gelesen , das eine Chemo das Zahnfleisch schädigen kann.

Die gefundenen Metastasen im Bauchfell ,dürften doch Prostatakrebszellen auf dem Bauchfell sein, sind die nicht weniger agressiv?

Nächste Woche spreche ich mit dem Urologen über die von Dir vorgeschlagenen Medikamente , eine Gentest habe ich noch nicht machen lassen.

Hoffe das mir Prof. Heidenreich  die nächste Woche noch antwortet.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

der Chef-Implantologe hatte recht, eine Chemo kann häufig (70% der Fälle) zu einer oralen Mucositis führen und die ist für die Implantate "Gift". Siehe diesen Artikel: https://www.aerztezeitung.at/archiv/...ndbereich.html 
Es kann außerdem sein, dass man dir in Zukunft Medikamente zum Knochenschutz geben will, sogenannte Bisphosphonate wie Denosumab oder Xgefa. Auch diese können die Implantate gefährden, da musst du aufpassen dass du die nicht vom Urologen bekommst.

Auch Prostatakrebsmetastasen auf dem Bauchfell sind eine schwere Komplikation, sie sprechen aber auf die Medikamente gegen Prostatakrebs an.

Du solltest dich an einer Uniklinik behandeln lassen oder der Urologe sollte dort das Tumorboard einschalten. Ich fürchte ein niedergelassener Urologe kann dieses Krankheitsbild allein nicht "stemmen".

Wenn Prof. Heidenreich nicht antwortet musst du ihn anrufen oder aufsuchen. Sein Oberarzt Prof. Pfister kennt sich auch sehr gut aus.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg ,

mein Professor in Frankfurt ist mit Prof. Heidenreich befreundet , es wurde auch damals über meinen Fall diskutiert , bin mir sicher das Prof. Heidenreich sich die nächste Woche meldet, er meldet sich meist relativ schnell.
Könnte man eventuell die Metastasen auf dem Bauchfell nicht mit Cyberknife bestrahlen .

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Richard,

es kann trotzdem sinnvoll sein ein Tumorboard nach diesem PSMA PET/CT Ergebnis zu befragen. Das kann dein Urologe veranlassen. Da beurteilen Ärzte verschiedener Fachgebiete den Fall. Ob man die Bauchfellmetastasen bestrahlen kann, wird dir wahrscheinlich das Saphir Zentrum in Frankfurt sagen können. https://www.saphir-radiochirurgie.co...kfurt-am-main/ Ich habe da Zweifel ob das geht.

Ich würde jetzt Abirateron oder Apalutamid ergänzen, durch die M1 Situation kann der Urologe das jetzt verschreiben. Damit werden die Metastasen etwas kleiner werden. Danach kann man eine Lu177 Therapie machen.

Der Gentest besteht aus zwei Teilen, einmal werden die alten Biopsieproben von der OP verwendet, einmal wird eine Blut- oder Speichelprobe verwendet. Beide müssen gemacht werden, sonst hat man nur die Hälfte untersucht. Da du keine Chemo machen kannst, wäre wichtig zu prüfen, ob du Olaparib einsetzen kannst.

Georg

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Richard,

wir kennen uns ja bereits seit 2013, daher erlaube ich mir einmal ein paar Worte zu deiner Situation zu schreiben.

Du hattest 2014 eine nebenwirkungsfreie, teure Protonenbestrahlung bekommen.
Bis April 2019 hast du, außer NEMs keine Medikamente genommen.

Zitat Richard:



> _Die gefundenen Metastasen im Bauchfell dürften doch Prostatakrebszellen auf dem Bauchfell sein,  . . . . ._


So sehe ich es eigentlich auch.
Daher solltest du doch noch mit einer ADT plus Zusatzmedikamente die Sache in den Griff bekommen.
Wenn ich Georg richtig verstanden habe, sieht er es ja ähnlich.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## MartinWK

Je nach Chemotherapeutikum können die Zähne mehr oder weniger geschädigt werden. Für Brustkrebs ist das ganz gut erforscht (da wird häufig eine Chemo gemacht); hier ist eine Übersicht: https://www.deutsche-apotheker-zeitu...folgen-mildern
Docetaxel ist dort aufgeführt, und es führt ganz besonders zu Mucositis. Eine Liste mit lindernden Maßnahmen ist dort ebenfalls zu finden.

Dieser Artikel https://www.zm-online.de/archiv/2020...ie/seite/alle/ untersucht Zahnschäden bei Frauen nach Chemo (auch Docetaxel). Auf einem Foto sind 2 echte Zähne neben 2 Implantaten zu sehen - der Kommentar dazu nennt nur einen Schaden bei dem einem wurzelbehandelten Zahn. Man kann vermuten, dass eher Menschen mit (vorbehandelten) echten  Zähnen Probleme bekommen, wer bereits fast nur Implantate hat, wäre besser dran. Genaueres kann man vielleicht bei den Autorinnen des Artikels erfahren, oder mittels Recherche nach deren anderen Artikeln.

----------


## Georg_

Ich hatte gestern noch diese Leitlinie gefunden, in der die Mucositis bei Tumor besprochen wird. Danach wird, so weit ich das gesehen habe, von allen lindernden Maßnahmen abgeraten bzw. diesen eine geringe Wirkung zugesprochen.
https://www.onkopedia.com/de/wissens...ersion_1.0.pdf

Eine Chemo wäre eine wichtige Therapiealternative. Es ist unglücklich, dass diese wegen der Implantate praktisch ausscheidet.

----------


## Optimist

*Docetaxel und Mukositis:*

  In dieser Veröffentlichung zu Prophylaxe und Behandlung von Mukositis wird u. a. das Risiko für Mukositis bei  verschiedenen Chemotherapeutika und vers. Krebserkrankungen angegeben.
Für eine Docetaxeltherapie finden sich 13 % , bei Prostatakrebs (ohne Angabe zum Chemotherapeutikum)  14 % Risiko für die Entstehung einer Mukositis.

https://www.mascc.org/assets/documen...SCC_German.pdf

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Vor der Chemo mit Docetaxel schickte mich mein Urologe zum Zahnarzt, um mögliche Entzündungsherde im Mund zu finden und zu beseitigen. 
Nach einer Reinigung und Verkleinerung vorhandener Zahntaschen wurde ein Zahn mit kleiner Entzündung im Wurzelbereich entfernt.  Eine ausführliche Beratung zur Mund-/Zahnpflege während der Chemo schloss sich an.

  Trotzdem kam es während des 5. Chemozyklus zu einer Entzündung an einem anderen Wurzelbereich. Diese Entzündung konnte vom Zahnarzt, der sofort Kontakt mit dem Chemo-Team aufnahm, mit einem  kleinen Eingriff und begleitendem Antibiotikum beseitigt werden. 
Auf meinen Wunsch wurde dieser Zahn, ein möglicherweise irgendwann wieder aktiv werdender Entzündungsherd, ein Jahr später entfernt.

Auch wenn bei einer Chemo Entzündungen im Mund-/Zahnbereich auftreten sollten, gibt es Möglichkeiten diese zu lindern oder zu beseitigen.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Franz,

der von mir zitierte Artikel beginnt mit: "Bis zu 70 Prozent aller Patienten, die eine Chemotherapie erhalten, leiden als Nebenwirkung an einer oralen Mucositis." und weiter: "Patienten haben viel Geld dafür ausgegeben und es ist nicht leicht zu  argumentieren, dass einige Implantate zum Beispiel wegen tiefer  Taschenbildung entfernt werden sollten." Dieser Artikel hat mich beeinflusst.
https://www.aerztezeitung.at/archiv/...ndbereich.html

Georg

----------


## Optimist

Georg,

  mein letzter Beitrag sollte jetzt keine Kritik an Deinem link (aus #287) sein. 
_Bis zu 70 Prozent aller Patienten, die eine Chemotherapie erhalten, leiden als Nebenwirkung an einer oralen Mucositis.
_
Der von Dir zitierte Satz trifft ja für einige Chemotherapien zu.
In der Tabelle 1 des von mir in #293 erwähnten links finden sich für manche Chemotherapien Riskowerte für Mukositis, die bei 60, 75 ja sogar bei 98 Prozent der Patienten liegen. Schrecklich!

  Aus meiner Chemo-Zeit hatte ich für das Mukositis-Risko bei einer Docetaxel-Therapie niedrigere Werte im Kopf, die habe ich herausgesucht und hier zur Information für Männer die vor einer Chemo stehen eingestellt. 
  Der von mir verlinkte Text ist von 2004, deshalb fehlen z.B. Angaben zu dem später zugelassenem Cabazitaxel.

  Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ich habe das nicht als Kritik verstanden, wollte nur aufzeigen, dass ich von ganz anderen Prozentzahlen ausgehe. Richard wird wohl erstmal andere Therapien machen, Lu177 soll ja vor Chemo besser wirken https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32383093/ 
Ich vermute das gilt, wenn die Chemo innerhalb eines Jahres vor der Lu177 Therapie gemacht wurde, sonst dürfte sie kein relevanter Einflussfaktor mehr sein.

----------


## por991

Hallo,

Hartmut-    Mit meinem  Gleason 9 gehe ich jetzt ins 9. Jahr , fühle mich körperlich topfit, und beschwerdefrei. Auch mit der Hormontherapie mit der ich im letzten Jahr angefangen habe , komme ich gut klar.
                 Das leichte Brustwachstum und die gelegentlichen Hitzewallungen  stören mich nicht, Angst machen mir jetzt die neuen Befunde im PSMA-PET, es könnte jetzt schwierig werden.

Georg  -     Das Saphir- Zentrum habe ich heute kontaktiert , habe aber wenig Hoffnung.
                 Das  Tumorboard , sowie den Gentest  werde ich in Frankfurt erwähnen , wichtig wäre mir vor allem die Antwort von Prof. Heidenreich.

MartinWK - Wie schon geschrieben , habe ich meine Zahnklinik kontaktiert und warte jetzt auf Antwort . 2013 wurde vor einer Chemo gewarnt.
                 Die Zahnklinik zählt mit zu den Besten Kiiniken in Europa , dort werden seit vielen Jahren täglich Implantate gesetzt.

Franz -       Das Problem bei mir ist das meine Implantate ,im Ober und Unterkiefer jeweils mit einer kompletten Keramik -Brücke verbunden sind.
                 Sollte nur ein Implantat verloren gehen , müsste die Brücke entfernt werden was sehr aufwändig wäre , und auch sehr kostspielig wäre.
                 Auch müssen Implantate sehr intensiv gereinigt werden , nur so können sie lange halten , und da achte ich sehr darauf.
                 Ich kenne einige denen die Implantate wegen Entzündungen wieder entfernt werden mussten , ich halte es für äusserst wichtig sich
                 wirklich dahin zu wenden , wo es tagtäglich gemacht wird.

                 Richard

----------


## por991

> Hallo Richard,
> 
> es kann trotzdem sinnvoll sein ein Tumorboard nach diesem PSMA PET/CT Ergebnis zu befragen. Das kann dein Urologe veranlassen. Da beurteilen Ärzte verschiedener Fachgebiete den Fall. Ob man die Bauchfellmetastasen bestrahlen kann, wird dir wahrscheinlich das Saphir Zentrum in Frankfurt sagen können. https://www.saphir-radiochirurgie.co...kfurt-am-main/ Ich habe da Zweifel ob das geht.
> 
> Ich würde jetzt Abirateron oder Apalutamid ergänzen, durch die M1 Situation kann der Urologe das jetzt verschreiben. Damit werden die Metastasen etwas kleiner werden. Danach kann man eine Lu177 Therapie machen.
> 
> Der Gentest besteht aus zwei Teilen, einmal werden die alten Biopsieproben von der OP verwendet, einmal wird eine Blut- oder Speichelprobe verwendet. Beide müssen gemacht werden, sonst hat man nur die Hälfte untersucht. Da du keine Chemo machen kannst, wäre wichtig zu prüfen, ob du Olaparib einsetzen kannst.
> 
> Georg



Hallo Georg,

habe heute mit der Saphir-Radiochirugie in Frankfurt gesprochen , eine lokale Behandlung der Metastasen im Bauchfell mit Cyberknife ist nicht möglich.
Erst bei Beschwerden könnte man eventuell behandeln.

Montag habe ich ein Gespräch mit dem Urologen , auf eine Antwort Von Prof. Heidenreich warte ich noch ,
die CDs habe ich schon zurückbekommen.

Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Richard,

das hört sich ja schrecklich an . . . . 

ich kann dir hierzu leider keinen Rat geben, oder dir nicht wirklich helfen.

Vielleicht weiß Georg noch etwas. 
Eeehh, ich glaube nicht.

Ich selbst hatte bereits seit Diagnose  2013 meinen Tot eingeplant.
Es kam anders. Alles wurde gut.
Vielleicht denkst du nun auch irgend wann  einmal, so wie ich.

Ich weiss, dass ich nicht allwissend bin, aber
in deiner Situation würde ich das machen, was ich dir oben weiter geschrieben hatte.

Mein Gott, oder wer auch immer . . . .
Lese dir doch einmal dein ganzes Posting durch
Du wirst schnell merken, dass alles nicht sooooo schlimm ist.

Und lass um Himmelwillen deine Zähne in Ruhe.
Du hast ja ein anderes "überschaubares" Problem.
Deine schönen Zähne können wir später noch behandeln.
Dazu wird dir Martin oder Georg sicher noch etwas sagen können.

Momentan verstehe ich natürlich nicht, warum sie deine Zähne in deiner Situation als Problematik angesehen haben.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Du hast doch im Moment andere Probleme.


Gruss 
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Hartmut, meine Empfehlungen hatte Richard schon zitiert:



> Ich würde jetzt Abirateron oder Apalutamid ergänzen, durch die M1 Situation kann der Urologe das jetzt verschreiben. Damit werden die Metastasen etwas kleiner werden. Danach kann man eine Lu177 Therapie machen.
> 
> Der Gentest besteht aus zwei Teilen, einmal werden die alten Biopsieproben von der OP verwendet, einmal wird eine Blut- oder Speichelprobe verwendet. Beide müssen gemacht werden, sonst hat man nur die Hälfte untersucht. Da du keine Chemo machen kannst, wäre wichtig zu prüfen, ob du Olaparib einsetzen kannst.


Man kann sich ja erstmal für andere Therapien interessieren bevor man seine teuren Implantate opfert.

----------


## por991

> Moin Richard,
> 
> das hört sich ja schrecklich an . . . . 
> 
> ich kann dir hierzu leider keinen Rat geben, oder dir nicht wirklich helfen.
> 
> Vielleicht weiß Georg noch etwas. 
> Eeehh, ich glaube nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Hartmut ,

2014 sagte mein Urologe , wenn Sie nicht sofort mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen sind sie in 2 Jahren  tot. Ich habe mich immer dagegen gewehrt, im Februar 2020 wurde eine weitere Behandlung von ihm abgelehnt.
im Mai 2020 habe ich bei meinem neuen Urologen wegen weitersteigendem PSA dann doch mit einer Hormontherapie angefangen.
Juli 2021 dann wieder ein neues Psma-Pet , mit keinem guten Ergebnis , trotzdem gehe ich jetzt ins 9. Jahr ohne Beschwerden und fühle mich gut.

Ich versuche eine Chemo ganz ,ganz nach hinten zu schieben und werde es mit anderen Medikamenten ausprobieren ,  da stimme ich Georgs Meinung zu.

Über das neue Therapiekonzept das mir mein Urologe morgen unterbreiten wird , bin ich gespannt.

Gruss Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Richard,

viel Erfolg für das Gespräch!

Als ich 2005 die Diagnose Tumor im Bauchraum erhielt, gab man mir 6  24 Monate.
Weil ich weitere Diagnosen und eine Therapie das Immunsystem aufzubauen ablehnte, gab man mir das Cortison, und alles war fast wieder gut.
Auch einen Namen hatte meine Erkrankung bekommen (fibrose rétropéritonéale / *morbus ormond*).

Kopf hoch!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## por991

Hallo,

nach einer Woche des Wartens habe ich heute meinen Psa-Wert vom 30 July erhalten, weiterer Abfajj unter Profact auf 14,5 -Testo 0,16, am 23.Juni lag der Psa-noch bei 22,4- Testo 0,20.

Unter Trenantone ist der Psa von 8,68 auf 31,2 innerhalb von fast 3 Wochen gestiegern ,der Psa fällt leider  sehr langsam ab , wäre ein Medikamentenwechsel  sinnvoll , oder sollte ich nochmal

4 Wochen abwarten. 

Habe heute Nachricht von meiner Krankenkasse bekommen, auch  von meinem letzten Psa-Pet-Ct wurde eine Kostenübernahme abgelehnt .

Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Richard,




> am 23.Juni lag der Psa-noch bei 22,4- Testo 0,20.
> weiterer Abfajj unter Profact auf 14,5


Das ist doch gut!
Was wäre dann nun deine Frage?
dass die Kosten vom PET abgelehnt wurde ist doch klar

[QUOTE ein Medikamentenwechsel sinnvoll[/QUOTE]
Die Antwort kann ich dir leider nicht geben.
Ich wuerde sagen, warte doch erst einmal ab.

Das wir wohl alle keine 80 Jahre mehr werden, weisst du?!
OK, dann ist ja alles gut!

Lieber Richard,

ich glaube nicht, dass dir diese Sachen Sorgen bereiten.



> Sorgen machen mir die Metastasen im Bauchfell.


Das lassen wir nun einfach mal als "unbekannte" weiterlaufen. 

Ich sehe es etwas anders, als unsere Freunde im Forum   :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## por991

Hallo Hartmut ,

gegen die Ablehnung des Psma-Pet-Ct der Krankenkasse , habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt. Eventuell muss dann ein neues 2.Verfahren eröffnet werden, da zur Zeit noch die Klage gegen die letzte Ablehnung des Psma-Pet-Ct am laufen ist.

Heute hat mir noch Prof. H. aus Köln geantwortet , er sieht in dem Psa-Abfall ein Ansprechen des Hormonpräparates, Handlungsbedarf sieht er keinen. 

Montag habe ich ein Gespräch mit meinem Urologen, Dienstag ein Telefongespräch mit Prof. Gundula von Arnsberg von der Martini-Klinik.

Gruss   Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo,

heute früh hatte ich ein Gespräch mit Professor Gunhild von Arnsberg von der Martini-Klinik, mein Fall wurde dem Tumorboard vorgestellt.

Die Prostatakrebszellen im Bauchraum sind bedenklich, die alleinige Therapie mit der Profact-Spritze reicht nicht aus , diese sollte durch Apirateron  oder Enzalutamid ergänzt werden.
Ausserdem sollen 2 Tumormarker überprüft werden, sollten diese aufällig sein wird zur Chemo geraten. Alle 3-4 Monate soll zusätzlich ein Ct gemacht werden um den Verlauf zu überprüfen.

Von der Radiolandentherapie hat Gunhild von Arnsberg abgeraten , da diese noch nicht zugelassen ist. Eventuell könnte man es versuchen in eine Studie rein zu kommen.

Was mich irritiert , Prof. H. in Köln hat nach Durchsicht meiner CD geschrieben , vorerst kein Handlungsbedarf. 

Diese Situation schafft einen, was jetzt?

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Man sagt scherzhaft zwei Ärzte, drei Meinungen. Frau von Amsberg ist Onkologin, sie behandelt nur mit Medikamenten und viel mit Chemo. Natürlich behandelt sie dich lieber mit einer Chemo als dich an eine andere Klinik abzugeben, wo statt dessen eine Lu177 Therapie gemacht wird.

Ich würde erstmal wie Prof. Heidenreich sagen, warten wir doch erstmal ab, wie weit der PSA Wert unter Profact nach unten geht. Dann kann man immer noch mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid anfangen. Im Moment wird man dich wohl noch nicht mit Lu177 behandeln, das wird üblicherweise erst in einem späteren Stadium gemacht. Aber du kannst dich ja bei der nächsten Uniklinik erkundigen.

Sind die beiden Tumormarker CGA und NSE?

----------


## por991

> Man sagt scherzhaft zwei Ärzte, drei Meinungen. Frau von Amsberg ist Onkologin, sie behandelt nur mit Medikamenten und viel mit Chemo. Natürlich behandelt sie dich lieber mit einer Chemo als dich an eine andere Klinik abzugeben, wo statt dessen eine Lu177 Therapie gemacht wird.
> 
> Ich würde erstmal wie Prof. Heidenreich sagen, warten wir doch erstmal ab, wie weit der PSA Wert unter Profact nach unten geht. Dann kann man immer noch mit Abirateron oder Enzalutamid anfangen. Im Moment wird man dich wohl noch nicht mit Lu177 behandeln, das wird üblicherweise erst in einem späteren Stadium gemacht. Aber du kannst dich ja bei der nächsten Uniklinik erkundigen.
> 
> Sind die beiden Tumormarker CGA und NSE?





Hallo  Georg ,

ich denke ich werde den nächsten PSA-Wert Anfang September abwarten , sollte dieser wieder steigen kann man immer noch mit einem neuen Medikament  anfangen. Eine Chemo versuche ich aufzuschieben.

Die Tumormarker kann ich erst nennen wenn ich den Arztbrief von der Martini-Klinik habe.

Wahrscheinlich werden die von der Krankenkasse nicht bezahlt ?? , langsam wird es ganz schön teuer für mich.

Gibt es eigentlich laufenden Studien zur Radiolandentherapie ? 

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Richard,

kannst du dein Profil bitte aktualisieren? So muss man seitenweise die Diskussion nachlesen, da kann man keine gute Empfehlung geben und die Meinungen der Koryphäen kommentieren, die du konsultiert hast. Von Bauchfellmetastasen steht im Profil nichts. Auch nicht, dass Trenantone nicht gewirkt hat und ab wann du Profact nimmst.

Georg

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
habe jetzt schon zum 2. Mal versucht mein Profil zu ergänzen.
eine Speicherung wird bestätigt, man sieht aber nichts .

Richard

----------


## por991

es hat geklappt.

----------


## Georg_

Die Kombination von Profact und Abirateron soll insgesamt länger wirken als Profact allein. Angesichts dessen würde ich jetzt schon Abirateron ergänzen, wie Frau von Amsberg empfohlen hat. Ich hatte das ja vor etlichen Beiträgen schon empfohlen. Wenn Abirateron nicht mehr wirkt und du Chemo ablehnst, kannst du wahrscheinlich eine Lu177 Therapie bekommen, auch ohne Studie.

Sinnvoll wäre wenn du im Profil noch ergänzt, was beim PSMA PET/CT festgestellt wurde. Man erinnert sich später nicht an die Bauchfellmetastasen.

----------


## por991

Hallo ,

 heute habe ich meinen PSA-Wert vom 3.September erhalten , er beträgt  14,5 , der
 Wert hat sich also nicht verändert , letzte Messung war am 30 Juli.

 Am 6 September habe ich meine 2. Profact-Spritze erhalten.

 In 4 Wochen soll eine erneute Messung durchgeführt werden ,

 bin jetzt natürlich etwas beunruhigt

Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen Richard!




> _Ausserdem sollen 2 Tumormarker überprüft werden
> CGA und NSE?_


Die Marker sind zwar nur bedingt aussagekräftig, sind aber dennoch ein Indiz zur Abklärung, und sollten von der KK bezahlt werden. 
Warum hat man es nicht gleich gemacht?
Bei meiner Frau wird einer der beiden Marker alle 6 Monate durchgeführt (Schildkrötenkrebs 2005)





> _gegen die Ablehnung des Psma-Pet-Ct der Krankenkasse , habe ich Widerspruch eingelegt. Eventuell muss dann ein neues 2.Verfahren eröffnet werden, da zur Zeit noch die Klage gegen die letzte Ablehnung des Psma-Pet-Ct am laufen ist._


Die Verfahren werden zusammengelegt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

CGA und NSE werden überprüft, da sie auf eine neuroendokrine Mutation des Tumors hinweisen können. Allerdings sollte man für NSE nur direkt im Labor Blut abnehmen lassen. NSE ist zu hoch, wenn es nicht gefroren zum Labor transportiert wird. Das kann der niedergelassene Arzt nicht durchführen.

----------


## por991

Hallo Hartmut /Georg ,

Hartmut @   lt. meiner Anwältin wären das 2 getrennte Verfahren. Telefonisch wurde mir die Absage schon bestätigt, halte aber trotzdem am Widerspruch fest.
                   Er wird nun von der Kasse weiter bearbeitet.

Der Wert ist ja bei 14,5 stehen geblieben, in 4 Wochen erneute Messung , falls der Wert nicht fällt, wird wahrscheinlich die Hormontherapie erweitert.
Die beiden Tumormarker lasse ich erst machen wenn der Wert steigt bzw. nicht abfällt ,    ( NSE + CEA ) .

Gruss Richard

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
das "Nikolausurteil" setzt eine Ausschöpfungaller zugelassenen Möglichkeiten voraus insoweit kann der MDK bei Ablehung Chemotherapie ( die ist zugelassen) die PSMA Lutetium kostenübernahmeseitig ebenfalls ablehnen.

----------


## por991

Hallo,

ich klage ja gegen meine Krankenkasse, wegen der Ablehnung der Kostenübernahme des Psma-Pet-Cts.
Jetzt kam folgende E-mail von meiner Anwältin

Weiter entwickelt sich der Vorgang doch umfangreicher als erwartet. Ihre Rechtschutzversicherung zahlt aber in der Regel nur die untere Mittelgebühr der Verfahrensgebühr von 300 € netto, möchte ich zumindest die Höchstgebühr von 550 € netto abrechnen, um einigermaßen den Aufwand zumindest etwas noch abzufangen. Sind Sie bereit, die Differenz von 250 € netto + Umsatzsteuer selbst zu tragen?

Ich bin seit fast 50 Jahren rechtsschutzversichert, habe noch nie erlebt das ich mich an den Anwaltskosten beteiligen soll. 
Ich habe mit einem Rechtsanwalt der Versicherung telefoniert, er meint das so ein Verhalten unüblich ist, und solle diese E-mail an die Schadensabteilung weiterleiten, was ich auch machen werde.

Ich denke ich habe den falschen Anwalt erwischt ,hatte von Anfang an Bedenken, man muss Ihr alles immer wieder neu erklären, ich glaube sie ist mit dieser Sache überfordert.

Ich warte jetzt erstmal ab , zahlen werde ich nicht.

Richard

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Richard, 

ich glaube nicht, dass du die falsche Anwältin erwischt hast.
Manchmal haben die Fachanwälte ein eigenartiges Vorgehen.
Das konnte ich selbst erleben, obwohl ich eine Kanzlei beauftragt habe.
Die vertreten mich seit Jahren, mit guten Erfolgen. 

Die Summe würde ich erst einmal zahlen.
Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss.
Bitte bedenke, dass dir die RV, nach einen Schadensfall kündigen kann. Egal, wie lange der Vertrag läuft.
Das ist mir nach 40 Jahren passiert. 
Macht aber nichts, weil ich heute in der Lage bin, es selbst zu zahlen.

Das war nicht immer so. 
Vor 40 Jahren wurden uns das Telefon und der Strom abgestellt.
Meine Frau und ich waren beide verheiratet, aber nicht miteinander.
Wir mussten immer aufpassen, dass unsere Gäste nicht über den Teppich stolpern, weil dort der Kuckuck klebte.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Na ja, egal, heute geht es uns gut. Haus, Boot, WW usw.   :L&auml;cheln:  

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

> Na ja, egal, heute geht es uns gut. Haus, Boot, WW usw.


ÄÄÄhhh, "WW" ist das Warmwasser?
R.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin "lieber" Reinhold,

WW = Wohnwagen
WM = Wohnmobil  
Boot heisst Boot  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## por991

Hallo,

mein neuer Psa-Wert vom 17.Dez. beträgt 15,3 , also ein schwacher Anstieg, gestern wurde mir auch die 3. Profact-3 Monatsspritze gesetzt.
PSA-   Juli 21      14,5 Testo- 0,16
          Sept 21    14,9 Testo- 0,21
          Okt  21     15,1 Testo- 0,17

Der Wert  geht also nicht  runter, auch die unzähligen Nahrungsergänzugsmittel die ich nehme haben nichts gebracht

Mein Urologe sieht als weiteren Handlungsbedarf ,  Enzalutamid , oder eine Chemo , die er vorziehen würde, ich will die Chemo hinten anstellen wegen der Nebenwirkungen .
Ich habe mich entschlossen, doch nochmal 4 Wochen abzuwarten, dann wird entschieden.

Ich habe gelesen, das man mit Abirateron beginnen sollte , erst dann mit Enzalutamid , mein Urologe sieht das anders.

Vor einer Radiolandentherapie wurde mir in Heidelberg abgeraten , soll nur dann eingesetzt , wenn keine andere Therapie mehr hilft,
auch sind  Spätfolgen noch nicht absehbar, zb . Nierenschäden , Leukämie usw.

Ich habe seit etwa 3 Wochen ztw. Schmerzen in den Fingern vor allem nachts, kann das mit Profact zusammen hängen ?

Gibt es Meinungen ?


Gruss Richard

----------


## Barnold

Hallo Richard,
zu den Schmerzen in den Fingern unter Profact kann ich nur sagen, dass ich keine hatte, was aber nichts heißen muss, denn jeder Patient reagiert anders. Zur Zeit heißt meine Spritze Pamorelin (Triptorelin) und die Tabletten Erleada (Apalutamid) und damit komme ich sehr gut zurecht. Apalutamid und Enzalutamid sind sich chemisch und in ihrer Wirkungsweise sehr ähnlich. Ich schätze, Du kannst Deinem Urologen vertrauen.
Alles Gute und geruhsame Weihnachten.
Arnold

----------


## MartinWK

> Vor einer Radiolandentherapie wurde mir in Heidelberg abgeraten , soll nur dann eingesetzt , wenn keine andere Therapie mehr hilft,
> auch sind  Spätfolgen noch nicht absehbar, zb . Nierenschäden , Leukämie usw.


Dagegen sind die Spätfolgen von Chemo und ADT absehbar: solche Argumente führen regelmäßig zur Ablehnung neuerer Therapien durch Ärzte (...steht nicht im Hundertjährigen Kalender; das andere typische Argument ist: was der Bauer nicht kennt...).
Der jeweilige Fachmann kann allerdings ganz gut ausrechnen, welche Dosis wann zu welchen Schäden führt.

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Ich habe seit etwa 3 Wochen ztw. Schmerzen in den Fingern vor allem nachts, kann das mit Profact zusammen hängen ?....


Hallo Richard,
kannst Du die Schmerzen den Fingergelenken zuordnen, event. verbunden mit einer zeitweiligen Versteifung dieser Gelenke ?

Franz

----------


## por991

Hallo
Arnold, Martin,Franz,  danke für Euere Infos

Arnold , das Problem das ich mit meinem Urologen (Prof.) habe, er hält sich strikt an die Leitlinien ,Östrogen-Pflaster, Metformin usw.keine Chance

Franz , die Schmerzen in den Fingern sind zeitweise, auch wenn ich diese nicht bewege, nachts stärker, heute  früh beim Aufwachen war mein Zeigefinger
der linken Hand zeitweilig versteift , angewinkelt.
Linderung erreiche ich, mit Kneten von erhitztem Vogelsand .

Noch schöne Weihnachten

Gruss Richard

----------


## Barnold

Richard,



> er hält sich strikt an die Leitlinien


auch Professoren sind ihrem Fach verpflichtet, Du jedoch nicht! Es ist schließlich Deine Krankheit, nicht seine. Bisher habe ich mit allen Ärzten, mit denen ich im Zusammenhang mit PCa zu tun hatte, mögliche  Therapien diskutiert. Meistens haben wir einen *Konsens* gefunden. Wenn nicht, habe ich den Arzt, egal ob Professor oder Kaiser von China, gewechselt. Bisher bin ich damit gut gefahren.
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Martina1701

Selbst wenn der Arzt willig ist , ist es dann die Krankenkasse nicht. Unsere Erfahrung ist, es ist ein Kampf an allen Fronten.
Schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage
Martina und Papa

----------


## Optimist1954

> ....Franz , die Schmerzen in den Fingern sind zeitweise, auch wenn ich diese nicht bewege, nachts stärker, heute  früh beim Aufwachen war mein Zeigefinger der linken Hand zeitweilig versteift , angewinkelt.
> Linderung erreiche ich, mit Kneten von erhitztem Vogelsand .....


  Richard,
  eine Versteifung und Abbiegung von ein bis zwei Fingern am Morgen, zeitweise mit leichten Schmerzen plagte mich  nach ca. 2 Jahren ADT 2019 gelegentlich.  
Der Hausarzt diagnostizierte "Fingerarthrose, zeitweise entzündlich". Er empfahl u.a. Bewegung der Finger im warmen Wasser und verschrieb mir für kurze Zeit Dexamethason um die Entzündungen zu beseitigen. Wenn eine entzündliche Arthrose vorliegt wird die Gelenkzerstörung beschleunigt.

  Bereits bei meiner ersten Skelettszintigraphie 2017  nach der Erstdiagnose PK wurde auf  beginnende degenerativ arthrotische Gelenkveränderungen hingewiesen.  Im ersten Jahr nach Diagnose hatte ich zeitweise Gelenkprobleme in den größeren Gelenken, die konnten aber mit  Beinwellsalbe und/oder Kurkuma u. Weihrauch gelindert werden. Könnte eine Nebenwirkung meiner Chemo gewesen sein. In den letzten Jahren keine Probleme mehr mit den großen Gelenken.

  Mitte 2019 dann die Fingerarthrose. Später beim Intermittieren verschwanden nach wenigen Wochen die Gelenkprobleme der Finger.  Vielleicht ein Hinweis darauf, dass ADT Arthrose verstärken könnte.
  Nach Wiederaufnahme des Hormonentzuges nahmen die Gelenkbeschwerden wieder leicht zu, aber mittlerweile kann ich mit der Fingerarthrose gut umgehen. Schmerzen habe ich in den Gelenken keine mehr. Wenn ich merke, dass es schwierig wird eine fest geschlossene Faust zu formen, nehme ich für kurze Zeit Medikamente (Ibuprofen oder Dexamethason),  dann ist für einige Wochen Ruhe.

   Franz

----------


## por991

Hallo Franz,
vor ca. 9 Monaten wurde bei mir die Knochendichte gemessen, da war alles im grünen Bereich.

Ich meine mich aber erinnern zu können ,er hätte was von einer Arthrose in den Fingern erwähnt.  Ich bin Anfang Januar bei meinem Arzt, zum Gesundheitscheck, da werde ich die Sache abklären lassen.

Medikamente nehme ich keine , da die Beschwerden am Tage noch erträglich sind, Nachts ist es zeitweise nervend.
Ich denke auch das die ADT die Beschwerden verstärkt , ich hatte bis vor 4 Wochen keinerlei Beschwerden.

Meine Mutter leidet seit vielen Jahren unter Arthrose im ganzen Körper, sie kann sich kaum bewegen , der rechte Arm ist schon steif, sie muss sehr starke Schmerzmittel nehmen.

Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich in Kürze neue Medikamente nehmen müssen, da mein Psa nicht runtergeht , das könnte die Beschwerden eventuell weiter verstärken .
Die Chemo die mein Urologe vorgeschlagen hat, möchte ich noch aufschieben ,vorrangig ist bei mir die Lebensquaiität.
Leider gibt es viele , bei denen eine Chemo nicht anschlägt, bei Dir hat es funktioniert.

Richard

----------


## Heribert

Liebe Mitstreiter,
auch wenn durch Chemotherapeutika recht oft Polyneuropathien entstehen, die besonders Zehen und Finger betreffen, so sollte man auch berücksichtigen, dass unbehandelte oder falsch behandelte Schuppenflechte zu Gelenkentzündungen besonders im Fingerbereich führen können.
Bitte hier über *Psoriasis Arthritis* lesen.
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Optimist1954

> Hallo Franz,
> vor ca. 9 Monaten wurde bei mir die Knochendichte gemessen, da war alles im grünen Bereich....
> 
> Die Chemo die mein Urologe vorgeschlagen hat, möchte ich noch aufschieben ,vorrangig ist bei mir die Lebensquaiität.
> Leider gibt es viele , bei denen eine Chemo nicht anschlägt, bei Dir hat es funktioniert...


Richard,
die gebräuchliche Knochendichtemessung, die ich kenne (DXA) liefert keine Aussagen zur Arthrose. Hierbei wird an 2 Stellen, in der unteren Wirbelsäule und am Oberschenkelknochen die Dichte gemessen um eine beginnende oder fortgeschrittene Osteoporose zu erkennen. 
Gut dass bei Dir eine aktuelle Knochendichtemessung vor ADT-Beginn vorliegt, falls die ADT längere Zeit dauert, dann gibt es Vergleichswerte.

Bei der Knochenszintigraphie untersucht man das ganze Skelett auf Veränderungen um z. B. Hinweise auf Knochenmetastasen zu erhalten. Auch Abnutzungen an den Gelenken oder alte, schlecht verheilte  Knochenbrüche lassen sich damit erkennen.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Meine Chemo begann wenige Monate nach der Krebs-Diagnose, da war ich körperlich halbwegs fit.  Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur Glück gehabt mit der Chemo. 

Der Vorteil einer Chemo mit Docetaxel ist, dass man nach 4 Monaten damit fertig ist. Alternativen in Tablettenform haben auch ihre unterschiedlichen Nebenwirkungen und wenn die Medikation hilft, nimmt man die Tabletten jahrelang, das kann sich auch auf die Lebensqualität auswirken. 

Franz

PS: über die links die ich beim Beitrag von Urs zur Fibromyalgie eingestellt habe, kommt man über "Krankheitsbilder" auch zu ausführlichen Arthrose-Seiten.
 https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...558#post139558

----------


## Optimist1954

Heribert,
  danke für den wichtigen Hinweis auf die Psoriasis Arthritis. Gelenkschmerzen können viele Ursachen haben, ein erfahrener Arzt sollte die Diagnose stellen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  (Poly-)neuropathie
    Bei einer Polyneuropathie sind zahlreiche Nerven geschädigt, es kommt zu Missempfindungen in den betroffenen Körperteilen (v. a. Füße, Hände). Hat erstmal nichts mit Arthrose oder Arthritis zu tun.
  Es gibt aber Hinweise, dass in einigen Fällen aus unbehandelten, entzündlichen Gelenkproblemen eine (Poly-)neuropathie gefördert werden, und dass bei einer länger andauernden Polyneuropathie durch Verlust des Feingefühls und einer damit verbundenen falschen Belastung der Gelenke eine Arthrose initiiert werden könnte.

Eine Chemo, nicht nur mit Docetaxel, kann eine Neuropathie fördern. Nach meiner Chemo zeigten sich Missempfindungen in einem Fuß (Taubheit, Kribbeln, wie auf Watte laufen). Die Beschwerden verschwanden aber bald wieder, sei es durch Einnahme von Weihrauchkapseln oder von selbst.


Franz

----------


## por991

Hallo

im März habe ich den Urologen gewechselt, dieser untersuchte auch meine Nieren mit Ultraschall wo ein Nierenstau festgestellt wurde, gleichzeitig wurde auch der PSA gemessen. 

Ein starker Anstieg von 16,8 auf 23 innerhalb  3 Monate , Tage später erneute Kontrolle , der Harnstau ist noch da,

Ich bekam eine Überweisung für ein CT , und eine für den Onkologen mit dem er zusammen arbeitet , er soll die weitere Therapie mitbestimmen .Termin am 5. Mai !!

Tage später bin ich nachts mit kolikartigen Schmerzen wachgeworden , da ich schon öfters Nierensteine hatte und diese Schmerzen kenne ,vermutete ich wieder einen Nierenstein

Am nächsten Morgen und die Tage danach hatte ich nur noch leichte Schmerzen im Unterbauch, und einmal Urin im Blut,  was 2 Stunden später mit dem Auge nicht mehr sichtbar war..

Am 12. April wurde dann ein Ct gemacht, eine PSMA- PET CT vom Juli 2021 habe ich zum Vergleichen mitgenommen , das ernüchterne Ergebnis ein Lokal-Rezidiv mit der Grösse von  3,9x5,8x4,4 cm

drückt gegen der Harnleiter, deswegen der Nierenstau.

Da mein Urologe diese Woche nicht da ist, habe ich die CD nach Köln zu Prof.H. geschickt, der mir auch sofort antwortete. Sein Rat der Tumor muss entfernt werden mit der Blase ,da der Tumor schon eingewachsen ist.

Ich  kann jetzt also wahrscheinlich mit einem  künstlichen Ausgang herumlaufen , hoffe aber das eventuell  eine Neo-Blase machbar wäre, das hat mir jetzt noch gefehlt !!!!! Am Dienstag wird am Telefon das weitere Vorgehen besprochen.


Richard

----------


## Georg_

Vor der OP wird dich Prof. H. beraten. Frage doch bitte, ob auch eine Teiloperation, d.h. Verkleinerung der Blase, möglich ist. Dies wird hier erwähnt: https://www.blasenkrebs-shb.de/blase...blasenkrebses/ Das ist meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll, da eine Heilung vom Prostatakrebs durch die komplette Blasenentfernung nicht möglich ist. Neoblase oder Mitrofanoff/Urostoma sind problematischer.

----------


## Trekker

> Neoblase oder Mitrofanoff/Urostoma sind problematischer.


Dann habe mich bei meiner kürzlichh wahrgenommenen AHB doch nicht grundlos über die relativ vielen Neoblasen-Träger gewundert?

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg , darüber habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, werde es am Dienstag telefonisch abklären.

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg
eine Teil-Op oder Verkleinerung der Blase wäre lt Prof. H. nicht möglich gewesen.

Am 27.4 hat mich Prof. H. operiert, er hat die OP abgebrochen , es wurde sichtbar, das der Darm auch stärker  befallen ist, und der hätte auch mit entfernt müssen ,einen Benefit lt. Prof. H hätte es jetzt auf meine Erkrankung nicht mehr gegeben.
Er hat nur eine Gewebeprobe 9x3x2 cm aus dem Bauchraum entnommen , in der sich eine Bauchfellmetastase befand. Da liegt auch schon der pathologische Befund vor -schlecht differenziertes azinäres Prostata-Karzinom G3.

Da der Tumor an der Blase noch vorhanden ist , soll jetzt noch eine Harnableitung durchgeführt werden ,  ich hoffe des das Legen einer Schiene möglich ist , da wenig Raum zw. Harnleiter u. Tumor vorhanden ist  

Prof. H  sieht jetzt nur noch die Möglichkeit einer medikamentösen Behandlung, seit 8 Tagen nehme ich jetzt zusätzlich zur Profact Spritze noch - Xtandi- bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkungen. Prof. H . hat mir am
letzten Wochenende noch aus den USA geantwortet , das er heute wieder in Köln ist und mir eine Empfehlung erstellt.

Es wurde eventuell auch eine spätere Chemo in Erwägung gezogen, sollten andere Medikamente keine Wirkung mehr zeigen . Eine Ligandentherapie hat lt. Prof. H. noch keine Zulassung.

Vor der Op wurde mir noch folgendes mitgeteilt

Unter therapeutischen Aspekten wären in meiner Situation medikamentöse sowie radioonkologische  Therapieoptionen nicht zielführend. Die medikamentöse Tumortherapie, egal ob durch
die Addition  eines Androgenrezeptorinhibitors oder einer systemischen Chemotherapie  mit Docetaxel wird aufgrund der lokalen Vorbehandlung des PCA nur zu einer minimalen Regression
des Befundes führen.   
Gute Aussichten !!!

Morgen habe ich einen Termin bei meinem Urologen, sowie noch einen späteren Termin beim Onkologen.

Trotz dieser schlechte Nachrichten ,gabs auch gute - Nach 2 jährigem Kampf um 2 PSMA-Pet-CT,s  mit meiner Kasse, hat diese jetzt eingelenkt.
Mir werden die Kosten erstattet.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich sauschlecht, obwohl ich mich noch beschwerdefrei  u.fit bin.

Richard

----------


## Georg_

Eine Überweisung von einem Urologen zu einer Ligandentherapie wirst du kaum bekommen. Sie ist noch nicht zugelassen, aber es ist bekannt, dass sie gut wirkt. Du musst schon selbst einen Termin bei der Uniklinik Bonn machen: https://www.nuklearmedizin-ukbonn.de...psma-therapie/

----------


## WernerE

Moin Richard,

so eine Sch... Ich drück dir dennoch alle Daumen. Nimm den Gedanken von Georg auf. Ist vielleicht eine Chance. Kannst du deinen Prof. H. nicht noch einmal kontaktieren und ihn bitten, den Arztbrief leicht umzuformulieren. Da sollte vielleicht nicht nur drin stehen, dass Chemo nicht hilft, sondern die Ligandentherapie noch eine Möglichkeit wäre. 

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## por991

Hallo Werner,

es wurde ja so vor der OP schon geschrieben, das in meinem Fall eine Chemo wenig Wirkung zeigen dürfte.

Prof H. hat mir in aller Frühe geantwortet ,er will heute noch prüfen ,ob er mich eventuell in einer Studie zur frühen Gabe von PSMA-Luthetium integrieren kann.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja heute noch einen Bescheid.

Mein Urologe wo ich heute war hätte dieses auch vorgeschlagen.

 Der Nierenstau ist nicht mehr da, denke das der grosse Tumor der gegen die Harnröhre drückte sich verkleinert hat.
Xanti scheint zu wirken , vielleicht könnte man ja doch noch warten ?

Gruss Richard

----------


## Georg_

Xtandi wird irgendwann nicht mehr wirken und dann wächst der Tumor wieder. Ich würde an der PSMA-Luthetium Studie teilnehmen, diese Therapie hat vergleichsweise wenig Nebenwirkungen und zerstört den Tumor meist sehr effektiv.

Ich glaube Prof. H. meint diese Studie: https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200...6_suppl.TPS210

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,

Xtanti nehme ich ja erst seit 17 Tagen , und das die Wirkung zeitlich begrenzt ist , ist mir klar.

Man könnte aber wieder etwas Zeit gewinnen, mit geringen Nebenwirkungen.

Auf die Antwort von Prof. H. warte ich noch, in der oben genannten Studie werden aber keine deutschen Standorte erwähnt, wie könnte das dann funktionieren ??

----------


## Georg_

Wenn du an der Studie teilnimmst, wirst du weiter Xtandi nehmen, die Lu 177 Therapie ergänzt das dann. Die Studie wird an den Unikliniken Essen, Münster, Köln, TU München, Würzburg und Rostock angeboten oder soll dort angeboten werden. Prof. H (oder du) muss dazu mit der Nuklearmedizin in Köln sprechen. In Essen würde es jedenfalls jetzt gehen.

----------


## por991

Hallo ,

Ich wollte mir jetzt von meinem Urologen weiter Xtandi verschreiben lassen , er meinte das Prof. H. das machen solle, da er dieses ja schonmal getan hat  Er müsse die Kostenübernahme erst  mit der Krankenkasse klären , da dieses Medikament sehr teuer ist.

Danach rief ich die Krankenkasse selber an , da wurde mir erklärt, das die ärztlichen Unterlagen eingereicht werden müssen, dann vom medizinischen Dienst geprüft werde, und das  kann dauern.

Mit dem Hinweis das das Medikament bis Montag aufgebraucht ist, wurde mir gesagt es geht nicht anders.

Ich habe jetzt Prof. H nochmal angeschrieben ob er mir ein weiteres Rezept bis zur Abklärung ausstellen kann. 

Prof. H. sagte nach der OP zu mir das Xtandi zugelassen ist, und mein Urologe dieses rezeptieren kann, bin jetzt
gespannt wie es weitergeht, 

Richard

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,

Prof. H.  sieht doch keine Möglichkeit mich in einer Studie mit LU 177 integrieren zu können , erst wenn keine Chemo mehr wirkt, zu dieser hat er jetzt geraten.

Da das mein Urologe mit der Verschreibung von Xtandi das bis jetzt nicht klären konnte , habe ich vorgestern noch mal Prof . H um ein neues Rezept gebeten, warte noch auf
eine Antwort, Xtandi reicht nur noch bis Dienstag.

Gestern bekam ich meinen neuen Psa -Wert , dieser ist innerhalb von 7 Wochen von 34,2 auf 9,02 unter Xtandi gefallen , mein Urologe meint man könne mit der Chemo
noch  abwarten  und den Verlauf beobachten, dieses wäre auch in meinem Sinne.

Werde trotzdem in Würzbürg wegen einer Lu 177 Studie nachfragen.

Richard
c

----------


## Advo024

Lieber Richard,

sollte es sich bei der Lutetium177-PSMA-Behandlung um die von dir gewünschte Therapie handeln, möchte ich dir -ohne Diskussion der Vor- und Nachteile der Therapie- einige Hinweise geben.

Die Therapie mit Lutetium177-PSMA steht erwartungsgemäß kurz vor der Zulassung für das metastasierte kastrationsrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom. Die Leitlinien sehen es indessen aktuell noch für keine Situation vor. 
Wann sich dies ändert, bleibt abzuwarten. Außerhalb von Studien verbleibt die Anwendung der Lu177 damit derzeit als individueller ärztlicher Heilversuch, egal, ob im hormonsensitiven oder Kastrationsbereich.

Dementsprechend scheint es derzeit gemäß den (noch) geltenden Leitlinien trotz guter Studienergebnisse (Vision und TheraP) zwei Hindernisse zur Erlangung einer frühen Lutetium-Behandlung zu geben:


vorangegangene Chemo oder tragende Gründe, diese abzulehnenEintritt der Hormonresistenz oder tragende Gründe, schon früher mit einer Radioligandentherapie zu beginnen.

Gleichwohl lohnt es sich, mit verschiedenen Behandlern zu sprechen. So ist es Barnold schon 2018 in Homburg gelungen, die Lu-Therapie sogar als Erstlinienbehandlung zu erhalten. Auch wir waren nach guter Vorbereitung erfolgreich mit dem Wunsch einer zusätzlichen Behandlung neben laufender ADT+Apa vor Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz.

Handelt es sich nicht um die Aufnahme in eine Studie, solltest du zu beiden vorstehenden Punkten bei einem Gespräch Argumente ausgearbeitet haben und diese benennen können. Hilfreich sind dazu ärztliche Atteste und/oder Hinweise der vorbehandelnden Ärzte, die gegebenenfalls in Kopie vorgelegt werden (Vorabübermittlung per E-Mail oder Fax funktioniert nicht sicher; Unterlagen liegen dann vielleicht nicht zum Gesprächstermin mit dem Entscheider vor). Nimm auch alle Bildgebungs-Medien mit, die du dann im Fall der Therapie-Zusage gerne für einige Tage zur Einlesung ins System dort belässt. Das hat bei uns angesichts der Fülle an Daten jedenfalls nicht anders funktioniert.

Notfalls lässt sich mit dem Fehlen einer Empfehlung zur Chemo oder deiner Ablehnung derselben unter Hinweis auf die Nebenwirkungen (auch zum Zahnstatus) über den ersten Punkt noch leicht hinwegkommen.

Der zweite Punkt wird dann schwieriger, sofern es keine Anhaltspunkte für ein teilweises Therapieversagen unter der laufenden Hormonbehandlung mit einem der neuen Wirkstoffe (Enzalutamid, Apalutamid oder Darolutamid) gibt. Dazu solltest du jeden Bericht, Befund, Bildgebung, Ergebnis von Untersuchungen, Laborergebnisse detailliert durchsehen, ob sich Hinweise ergeben, welche dir argumentativ bei einer Verschlechterung unter der Hormonbehandlung weiterhelfen. Bei uns war dies angesichts des Fortschreitens der Knochenmetastasen mit dem Eindringen bis ins Mark und den bestehenden Bewegungseinschränkungen ausreichend.
 Bei dir könnten gegebenenfalls unter der Hormonbehandlung fortschreitende Probleme im Bereich der Blase weiterhelfen. Auch der Nachweis neuer (nun erst sichtbarer) Metastasen kann ein teilweises Therapieversagen der Hormonbehandlung belegen. Deine letzte PSMA-PET-CT ist ja nun ein Jahr her. Da kann eine Progression stattgefunden haben.

Solltest du über eine private Krankenversicherung verfügen und von einer vorherigen Kostenübernahmeerklärung durch diese absehen, um einen etwaigen Streit zur Erstattung auf später zu vertagen und damit aktuell als Selbstzahler auftreten, kann dies die Dinge gegebenenfalls erheblich beschleunigen. Das gleiche gilt, wenn du unabhängig von den Leistungen einer gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung zur Selbstzahlung bereit sein kannst und willst. Wenn ich dies richtig in Erinnerung habe, hast du bereits 50.000,00 Euro für deine Zähne bezahlt. Die Kosten für einen Zyklus mit Lutetium variieren stark, je nachdem, ob eine Eigenherstellung oder ein Fertigarzneimittel Lutetium zur Anwendung gelangt.

Vielleicht können zu den konkreten Kosten der Lu-Behandlung noch andere mit Erfahrung weiterhelfen.

Google doch auch einmal die Voraussetzungen zur Studienaufnahme und/oder kontaktiere dazu die Uni Essen.

Weshalb der Urologe ein wirksames, zugelassenes Medikament (Enzalutamid) nicht verschreiben will, erschließt sich nicht. Vielleicht ist der Hausarzt kurzfristig dazu bereit?

Letztlich hat Georg schon auf die ausstehenden Genuntersuchungen und den etwaigen Einsatz von Olaparib hingewiesen. Das halten auch wir für förderlich, um künftig noch weitere Optionen greifbar zu haben.


Mit den besten Wünschen und lieben Grüßen
Silvia

----------


## Advo024

Die PSMAfore-Studie schließt geplante 450 Chemotherapie-naive Patienten mit mCRPC ein.
 Noch früher im Krankheitsverlauf setzt die PSMAddition-Studie an. 
Hier sollen 1126 Patienten mit hormonsensitivem Prostatakarzinom therapiert werden.

https://ichgcp.net/de/clinical-trial...ry/NCT04720157

----------

